# Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!



## emoscambio

You can post in this Q&A thread all your queries about case backs with *custom* engravings to decipher from cyrillic and translate.

I'll be glad to help and hopefully other will join in answering the queries.

The photographs must be clear, sometimes an additional shot from another angle is useful too.

Please only CUSTOM ENGRAVINGS and no queries about the usual Russian brands on the dials and stamped writings on the case back:
'Pakema' is 'Raketa', 'Azam' is 'Agat', and 'BOAOHEIIPOHUUAEM61E' means 'waterproof '


----------



## Geoff Adams

What a great resource thread this is, thank you very much for this Comrade Emoscambio, I can certainly see me asking for assistance on here. Great idea!


----------



## watch22

Great idea.


----------



## Geoff Adams

Hello comrade Russian speakers - you have your first customer. I would very much appreciate your opinion on the translation, correctness and authenticity of the engraving below:










You have my thanks for any help and insight you may be generous to give


----------



## Surok55

Geoff Adams said:


> Hello comrade Russian speakers - you have your first customer.


 This engraving says: " Якименко Михаилу Михайловичу от товарищей по службе в Генеральном штабе. апрель 1982 года" - "To Yakimenko Mihail Mihaylovich from colleagues (or 'comrades'...) from General Staff. april 1982"


----------



## Geoff Adams

Thank you very much indeed Comrade Surok55, very much appreciated.


----------



## Geoff Adams

P.S. If you saw a crazy message from me before I managed to change it, many apologies. I got confused between Taptalk and Facebook on my phone, and you received a message with a kiss, which was directed at someone completely different, please let me assure you  On the engraving, I think the '1982' might actually be 1988, it is hard to see. If it is 1988, then that would be more appropriate to the watch. Hopefully this is genuine and there are no obvious giveaways that it is not. If so I will probably make a move to buy it. Many thanks again, your help is very much appreciated!


----------



## emoscambio

1988 for sure!

Just choose your previous owner!


----------



## Dimy

looks like '88' to me.


----------



## mroatman

I've got a few. First up is not an engraving, but actual a dial marking. At the very bottom, there's the usual "Сделано в СССР", but after that, just to the right, there's something I can't make out. I'm not sure if it's legible due to the crystal obstructing the view. These are seller photos -- I don't have the watch yet. Once it arrives, I can post better photos, if necessary. Thanks!


----------



## mroatman

Here is another one, this time the engraved back of a Luch 2209. The lighting is poor and it's difficult to make out the lettering. Again, I don't have the watch yet, but can post better photos once it arrives...


----------



## Ham2

mroatman said:


> I've got a few. First up is not an engraving, but actual a dial marking. At the very bottom, there's the usual "Сделано в СССР", but after that, just to the right, there's something I can't make out. I'm not sure if it's legible due to the crystal obstructing the view. These are seller photos -- I don't have the watch yet. Once it arrives, I can post better photos, if necessary. Thanks!


Script indicates from ЧЧЗ (ChChZ) Chistapol


----------



## mroatman

Ham2 said:


> Script indicates from ЧЧЗ (ChChZ) Chistapol


Perfect, thanks!


----------



## Cobia

Geoff Adams said:


> Hello comrade Russian speakers - you have your first customer. I would very much appreciate your opinion on the translation, correctness and authenticity of the engraving below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have my thanks for any help and insight you may be generous to give


Im pretty sure this says ''To my son, Love the simple things in life like drinking vodka, getting naked and wrestling bears in the snow with your comrades....''

Seriously crazy people these Russians


----------



## mroatman

Here's another Luch 2209 -- quite an ornate engraving this time, one of the more beautiful I've seen. Any ideas here?


----------



## mroatman

One of my favorite Vostoks  Can anyone make out the inscription?


----------



## MattBrace

Any info greatly received.

Thanks Comrades.

Regards Matt


----------



## emoscambio

Sorry guys for the delay, I will deal with all your enquiries tonight!


----------



## emoscambio

mroatman said:


> I've got a few. First up is not an engraving, but actual a dial marking. At the very bottom, there's the usual "Сделано в СССР", but after that, just to the right, there's something I can't make out. I'm not sure if it's legible due to the crystal obstructing the view. These are seller photos -- I don't have the watch yet. Once it arrives, I can post better photos, if necessary. Thanks!


ГЧЗ (Государственный Часовой Завод) Чистополь
GChZ (State Watch Factory) Chistopol (later known as ChChZ/ЧЧЗ Chistopol Watch Factory/Чистопольский Часовой Завод)


----------



## emoscambio

mroatman said:


> Here is another one, this time the engraved back of a Luch 2209. The lighting is poor and it's difficult to make out the lettering. Again, I don't have the watch yet, but can post better photos once it arrives...


За достигнутые трудовые успехи!
В связи с днём рыбака Красавцеву А. П. от трудящих рыбколхоза им. Ленина
14.VII.1976

For his successful working achievements!
On the occasion of the fisherman day to Krasavets A. P. from the workers of the Lenin collective fishing farm
July 14, 1976

EDIT: it looks like it is Krasavets A. P. rather than A. N.


----------



## emoscambio

mroatman said:


> Here's another Luch 2209 -- quite an ornate engraving this time, one of the more beautiful I've seen. Any ideas here?


Вале от Алика 23.3.1979

To Valya (Valentina) from Alik 23 March 1979


----------



## emoscambio

mroatman said:


> One of my favorite Vostoks  Can anyone make out the inscription?


Юре в 25-летия от Любы. 19.3.1966
To Yuri for his 25th birthday from Liuba (Liubov). 19 March 1966


----------



## emoscambio

MattBrace said:


> Any info greatly received.
> 
> Thanks Comrades.
> 
> Regards Matt


Ветерану КОМЗа Новожилову П П 1981 г,.
To the veteran of the KOMZ P.P. Novozhilov, 1981

КОМЗ/KOMZ either stands for:

Каменский опытный механический завод
Каменск-Шахтинский
Ростовская обл.
http://www.tigarbo.ru/
Kamensk experimental mechanical factory
Kamensk-Shakhtinsky
Rostov district

Кандалакшский опытный машиностроительный завод
Мурманская обл.
Kandalash experimental mechanical engineering factory
Murmansk district

Казанский оптико-механический завод
г. Казань,
Kazan Optomechanical factory
Kazan


----------



## MattBrace

Thank you Kind Sir,

So would I be correct in thinking that the word "Veteran" would be in the sense of Retirement.

The Person was given the watch as a retirement gift following his years of service to a company.

Once again thanks for your kind assistance.

Regards Matt



emoscambio said:


> Ветерану КОМЗа Новожилову П П 1981 г,.
> To the veteran of the KOMZ P.P. Novozhilov, 1981
> 
> КОМЗ/KOMZ either stands for:
> 
> Каменский опытный механический завод
> Каменск-Шахтинский
> Ростовская обл.
> TIGARBO
> Kamensk experimental mechanical factory
> Kamensk-Shakhtinsky
> Rostov district
> 
> Кандалакшский опытный машиностроительный завод
> Мурманская обл.
> Kandalash experimental mechanical engineering factory
> Murmansk district
> 
> Казанский оптико-механический завод
> г. Казань,
> Kazan Optomechanical factory
> Kazan


----------



## emoscambio

MattBrace said:


> Thank you Kind Sir, So would I be correct in thinking that the word "Veteran" would be in the sense of Retirement. The Person was given the watch as a retirement gift following his years of service to a company. Once again thanks for your kind assistance. Regards Matt


 You are absolutely right, veteran in the sense of a person who has had long experience in a particular field.


----------



## mroatman

These are absolutely fantastic, emoscambio, thank you!! And an extra special thanks for linking me to the interesting information about Fisherman's Day and the fishing farm. I would have never known.

And all this information for the low low price of free! :-d I plan to give you more business in the future ;-)


----------



## mroatman

I've got another one from a -- you guessed it -- Luch 2209. It's quite involved, so I've tried to take several shots. Hopefully it's legible. Thanks!!


----------



## emoscambio

mroatman said:


> I've got another one from a -- you guessed it -- Luch 2209. It's quite involved, so I've tried to take several shots. Hopefully it's legible. Thanks!!


За достигнутые трудовые успехи в I полугодии 1976 г.!
В связи с днём рыбака Красавцеву А П от управления рыбколхоза им. Ленина
11.VII.1976

For his successful working achievements in the 1st semester 1976!
On the occasion of the fisherman day to Krasavets A. P. from the management of the Lenin collective fishing farm.
July 11, 1976[/QUOTE]


----------



## mroatman

I already gave you that one!? Man, I guess it would help if I could read Russian 

So sorry!!


----------



## emoscambio

mroatman said:


> I already gave you that one!? Man, I guess it would help if I could read Russian
> 
> So sorry!!


Nope, this one is very similar, yet it is a gift from the management rather than from the colleagues! And only for the 1st half year 1976. What a cool job working in a collective fishing farm, if one gets yearly presented with one watch from the colleagues and two from the management!


----------



## mroatman

Another Luch 2209! I'm sorry about the photo...I can take a better one tomorrow if you need me to.









As always, thank you!!


----------



## meranom

To Valya (Valentine) at birthday from Nikolay


----------



## mroatman

Very nice, thank you!!


----------



## schnurrp

How about this one, comrades:


----------



## mroatman

schnurrp said:


> How about this one, comrades


Oh man, I'm interested. How about a quick look at the face of that one while we wait?


----------



## Dimy

schnurrp said:


> How about this one, comrades:
> 
> View attachment 4111713


(To) Comrade Philipov A. F.
from the Yaroslavls 
region executive committee (*one word in Russian)
and the regional committee of VKP (b) - (* All Russian Communist Party (bolsheviks) )
for (his) active participation
in the electrification 
of the rural economy (?)
of the Yaroslavls region
in 1945

not perfect but quite close, really hard to translate.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Dimy said:


> (To) Comrade Philipov A. F.
> from the Yaroslavls
> region executive committee (*one word in Russian)
> and the regional committee of VKP (b) - (* All Russian Communist Party (bolsheviks) )
> for (his) active participation
> in the electrification
> of the rural economy (?)
> of the Yaroslavls region
> in 1945
> 
> not perfect but quite close, really hard to translate.


Yaroslavls region executive committee "Yaroslavl Oblast state administration"
in the electrification of the rural economy (?) of the Yaroslavls region - for the electrification of the agriculture in the Yaroslavl Oblast

Yaroslavl is a city of about 500K north ofMoscow. Apparently "Oblast" is a correct English term for administration units of FSU countries.


----------



## schnurrp

Thanks, comrades Dimy and Kirill.


----------



## emoscambio

Dimy said:


> (To) Comrade Philipov A. F.
> from the Yaroslavls
> region executive committee (*one word in Russian)
> and the regional committee of VKP (b) - (* All Russian Communist Party (bolsheviks) )
> for (his) active participation
> in the electrification
> of the rural economy (?)
> of the Yaroslavls region
> in 1945
> 
> not perfect but quite close, really hard to translate.


"сельское хозяйство" simply translates to "agriculture"

Yet here, "электрификация сельского хозяйства" just translates to "rural electrification"


----------



## schnurrp

Here's one I think maybe is not Cyrillic...Czech? Polish?


----------



## emoscambio

schnurrp said:


> Here's one I think maybe is not Cyrillic...Czech? Polish?


This is Polish
"Za długoletnią pracę - NSZZ (Niezależny Samorządny Związek Zawodowy) Prac(owników) H(uty) B(atory)."

It means "for his long-time work - Independent Autonomous Trade Union of Batory steel plant workers"

http://www.hutabatory.com.pl/index.php?strona=23&jezyk=2


----------



## schnurrp

emoscambio said:


> This is Polish
> "Za długoletnią pracę - NSZZ (Niezależny Samorządny Związek Zawodowy) Prac(owników) H(uty) B(atory)."
> 
> It means "for his long-time work - Independent Autonomous Trade Union of Batory steel plant workers"
> 
> Huta Batory


Thank you, emoscambio. Sort of an anonymous award watch, then.


----------



## Repro77

I just picked this one up. What does it say by the 9 and date window, where it looks like it was added in the middle?


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

КГЭС most likely it is Krasnoyarsk Hydro Electric Plant. Its dam quite a big one...
УСГ is hard to tell may be some managing division since У stays for "управление" or head quarter... or it is something special what was built as a part of the power plant hydro-transport system called boatlift


----------



## Repro77

Cool...what is the 20 --- and 30 --- ?


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Year anniversaries. Apparently Power plant itself was build in 1956-1972 and it was a huge deal since the Siberian river called Yenisey is enormous. It is one of the top 10 largest rivers in the World. If I am correct that boat lift is built in 1982 ten years later. Therefore the watch should be 2002, if that correct my hypothesis has some ground.


----------



## valter-g

Digged a bit for this misterious Amphibia - KGEC can be many different things, like

*Курганские городские электрические сети (kurgan city electrical network)
*История компании
or Камгэсэнергострой (Kamgesenergostroj) - I can find the whole trascription of abbreviation, but it is Kamskij (from river Kama) G (gorodskij - city / gossudarstvenyj - state) ?? E?? S?? energostroj (energetičeskoje stroiteljstvo) should be translated as energetical building. In short, a company specialized in building energy things, like oil fields, rafineries, but they also do other work, as seen on their page.

http://www.камгэс.рф/pages/history

The first abbreviation (KES - city electrical network) can bring many other cities, like Kiev, Kaluga, Krasnoyarsk ...


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

valter-g said:


> The first abbreviation (KES - city electrical network) can bring many other cities, like Kiev, Kaluga, Krasnoyarsk ...


To figure out we have to know what the years watches were made. Since it is double 30/20 years anniversary we can narrow the search. 30 years of Krasnoyarsk HEP is a good candidate since it is a big corporate event.


----------



## emoscambio

Yandex street map


----------



## Pentona




----------



## Kirill Sergueev

A (gift) from the stuff members of the hotel "Neptune" in commemorations of the 50th birth day


----------



## Pentona

Kirill Sergueev said:


> A (gift) from the stuff members of the hotel "Neptune" in commemorations of the 50th birth day


Спаси́бо!

The clock was bought from Tallinn, Estonia, but I don't recall a hotel called Neptune ever being there.


----------



## mroatman

Pentona said:


> Спаси́бо!
> 
> The clock was bought from Tallinn, Estonia, but I don't recall a hotel called Neptune ever being there.


I don't either. It's probably from Greece or France.


----------



## emoscambio

Pentona said:


>


It could be from a soviet Neptun hotel in Miass by Chelyabinsk.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Pentona said:


> Спаси́бо!
> 
> The clock was bought from Tallinn, Estonia, but I don't recall a hotel called Neptune ever being there.


I visited Tallinn once in 1984. It was the only town in the USSR where a cabby drove me in circles in order to overcharge the meter. Probably "Neptune" was very cheap and Finnish tourists kept way from it.


----------



## mroatman

Kirill Sergueev said:


> I visited Tallinn once in 1984. It was the only town in the USSR where a cabby drove me in circles in order to overcharge the meter. Probably "Neptune" was very cheap and Finnish tourists kept way from it.


If you were to return now and visit post-occupation Estonia, I think you'd have a very different experience.


----------



## CBard

Alright, have my own request for the kindness of strangers- can anyone translate the case back of this recently-arrived Vostok Precision? The engraving was a nice surprise, I think it adds a bit of personal history to the watch.








Edit: Apologies, the forums seem to be auto-rotating the image and I can't quite figure out why


----------



## emoscambio

CBard said:


> Alright, have my own request for the kindness of strangers- can anyone translate the case back of this recently-arrived Vostok Precision? The engraving was a nice surprise, I think it adds a bit of personal history to the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Apologies, the forums seem to be auto-rotating the image and I can't quite figure out why


Wow, it really turns on my iPad. I guess you might apply for a patent ! In the category Perpetuum Mobile!

Coming back to the back, the self rotating picture is a bit unsharp.

I just managed to guess

"За 10. Града
2. К. Мукиш
М. Вука
1969"

This does not yet make much sense...
Mukish is a Kazakh name...

Could you please be so kind and repost a sharper picture? I will try my best


----------



## mroatman

CBard said:


> Edit: Apologies, the forums seem to be auto-rotating the image and I can't quite figure out why


I've had the same issue. Really frustrating. I found that if you make an edit to the picture -- _any _edit -- the photo will not rotate. I generally just crop it or "auto-enhance" it or whatever button is closest. Give it a shot.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

CBard said:


> Alright, have my own request for the kindness of strangers- can anyone translate the case back of this recently-arrived Vostok Precision? The engraving was a nice surprise, I think it adds a bit of personal history to the watch.
> View attachment 4267530
> 
> 
> Edit: Apologies, the forums seem to be auto-rotating the image and I can't quite figure out why


Look like a gibberish to me. A wired combination of Cyrillic letters, punctuation marks and numbers. Makes no sense at all. Unless it is a cryptic message James Bond communicated with Gen. Gogol.


----------



## mroatman

Could it not be Cyrillic or be another language, maybe?


----------



## emoscambio

mroatman said:


> Could it not be Cyrillic or be another language, maybe?


 it is definitely cyrillic. For Mr. K Mukish from a Mr. M.Vuka. Just the actual think it is awarded for is unclear. we need a clear sharp picture!


----------



## mroatman

emoscambio said:


> it is definitely cyrillic. For Mr. K Mukish from a Mr. M.Vuka. Just the actual think it is awarded for is unclear. we need a clear sharp picture!


Yeah, c'mon CBard!! Do you want to know what it says or not!?

;-)


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

emoscambio said:


> it is definitely cyrillic. For Mr. K Mukish from a Mr. M.Vuka. Just the actual think it is awarded for is unclear. we need a clear sharp picture!


Mr. M.Vuka looks like M. Bura to me. Also the first line may be a combination of two different worlds. Fist one is the proposition "за" which is "for". It is pretty common to start the gift message with that. but then than suddenly changed their mind and the second part of the first line of the engraving reads "града" that probably meant "награда" or "award" since "заграда" is not a real world in Russian. 2K is probably Navy Captain of the Second Rank or "Commander" whatever you like. Микишь is most likely very common Russian/Ukrainian/Belorussian last name "Мишин" or Mishin. М.Бура could be a Sailor Bura since M. could stay for "матрос", or Sailor. Bura could be rare last name. But there is P.Bure for sure. All together it may be just very poor executed engraving on the Navy Vessel in the storm in the middle of the Pacific.


----------



## CBard

Ah, much more mysterious then I anticipated! Thanks for your replies so far, sorry to keep everyone waiting. This is as clearly as I can photograph it (mroatman- your tip seems to have done the trick). Let's see if we can confirm any theories!


----------



## CBard

Kirill Sergueev said:


> All together it may be just very poor executed engraving on the Navy Vessel in the storm in the middle of the Pacific.


The way the engraver appears to have slipped off the "K" all the way to the edge of the case back certainly supports this nicely!


----------



## emoscambio

"за 10 г. рада
2. К Мукиш
м бура"

Мукиш is a Kazakh name


----------



## Brianch

Not so much engraving, more a scratching! Any ideas please?


----------



## schnurrp

I tried this one with Google translate but it didn't make sense. Put me in line for a translation, please.









Thanks!


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Looks like to Maya from Dad 7.2.87


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

schnurrp said:


> I tried this one with Google translate but it didn't make sense. Put me in line for a translation, please.
> 
> View attachment 4280602
> 
> 
> Thanks!


It is Serbian


----------



## emoscambio

CBard said:


> Ah, much more mysterious then I anticipated! Thanks for your replies so far, sorry to keep everyone waiting. This is as clearly as I can photograph it (mroatman- your tip seems to have done the trick). Let's see if we can confirm any theories!
> View attachment 4278594


OK, it is Serbian!
*

за 10 г(одина) рада
for 10 years of work/service*


----------



## emoscambio

schnurrp said:


> I tried this one with Google translate but it didn't make sense. Put me in line for a translation, please.
> 
> View attachment 4280602
> 
> 
> Thanks!


In Serbian:

_*Колектив КПД (казненог-поправног дома) Ниш Мировић Предрагу

The Staff of the Penitential Correctional Facility of Niš to Predrag Mirovich.*_

It is a penitential factory: see here or on Google Map or on the picture gallery.


----------



## schnurrp

emoscambio said:


> OK, it is Serbian!
> 
> за 10 г(одина) рада
> for 10 years of work/service





Kirill Sergueev said:


> It is Serbian


Thank you comrades!


----------



## schnurrp

schnurrp said:


> Thank you comrades!


Sorry, I replied to the wrong translation!


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

emoscambio said:


> OK, it is Serbian!
> 
> за 10 г(одина) рада
> for 10 years of work/service


Do they have underscore under Ш ? It is not mandatory in Russian either.


----------



## schnurrp

emoscambio said:


> In Serbian:
> 
> Колектив КПД (казненог-поправног дома) Ниш Мировић Предрагу
> 
> The Staff of the Penitential Correctional Facility of Niš to Predrag Mirovich.





Kirill Sergueev said:


> It is Serbian


Thanks comrades!


----------



## Surok55

(sorry, the question has an answer)


----------



## CBard

emoscambio said:


> OK, it is Serbian!
> *
> 
> за 10 г(одина) рада
> for 10 years of work/service*


 Excellent, thank you! Lots of Serbian in the thread lately...


----------



## emoscambio

CBard said:


> Excellent, thank you! Lots of Serbian in the thread lately...


Serbian watches, not Serbian users, otherwise the answer would have come quicker!


----------



## schnurrp

And another, comrades?


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Serbian


----------



## emoscambio

schnurrp said:


> And another, comrades?


Dedicated to some chap in a military unit of Belgrade, Military Post Code 5055.

How cone so many Serbian requests are coming up?


----------



## schnurrp

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Serbian





emoscambio said:


> Dedicated to some chap in a military unit of Belgrade, Military Post Code 5055.
> 
> How cone so many Serbian requests are coming up?


Spasibo, comrades!

And another, hopefully not Serbian:


----------



## emoscambio

schnurrp said:


> Spasibo, comrades! And another, hopefully not Serbian:


 To Piotr Frantzevich Pyatkovsky for his 60th birthday from the staff of the motor depot


----------



## schnurrp

emoscambio said:


> To Piotr Frantzevich Pyatkovsky for his 60th birthday from the staff of the motor depot


Thanks!


----------



## emoscambio

schnurrp said:


> Thanks!


The name is typically Polish. Possibly the watch of a Soviet ethnic Pole (there were about 1 126 334 of them in the USSR in 1989, most of which in Byalorussia, Lithuania)

Even nowadays, there are still 300,000 in Belarus








There are 200,000 in Lithuania









There are 144,000 in Ukraine








And 300000 in Russia, some lately immigrated or moved from Kazakhstan, etc.









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karta_Polaka


----------



## eee

It's not mandatory, used in the past, today almost no one is using underscore.



Kirill Sergueev said:


> Do they have underscore under Ш ? It is not mandatory in Russian either.


----------



## art1118

*Translation Please*

Just won this on eBay. It is a clock of some sort - automobile? Any military application? Thank you.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

*Re: Translation Please*

That is automobile mechanical watches. Probably for old GAZ-24 Volga cars since they were only equipped with mechanical watches. They may be for GAZ-21 older and more glorious Volga car but I have to check. I am not sure that other Soviet cars were equipped with watches. Need to check with auto-historians.


----------



## Chascomm

*Re: Translation Please*



art1118 said:


> Just won this on eBay. It is a clock of some sort - automobile? Any military application? Thank you.


Zlatoust Watch Factory. Car clock, mechanical.

So it's made in the same place as 'Agat' brand clocks and stopwatches, it is a clock for a car, and it was made some time after electrically-driven car clocks became available. There is no indication of military use.

What exactly drew you to buying a box on ebay?

BTW, if you lack access to a Cyrillic keyboard, try 'insert symbol' in Microsoft Word (e.g. Часы автомбильные механические) and then paste the result into Google Translate.


----------



## WFH

Google translate also provides a virtual keyboard so you can click on the keys instead of trying to type them. 
Or if you're on a smartphone or tablet, you can add a Russian keyboard. 
I don't know about android devices, but on iOS it's super simple : settings > general > keyboard > keyboards. There's then an "earth" icon next to the space bar that allows you to switch between selected keyboards.


----------



## emoscambio

*Re: Translation Please*



Kirill Sergueev said:


> That is automobile mechanical watches. Probably for old GAZ-24 Volga cars since they were only equipped with mechanical watches. They may be for GAZ-21 older and more glorious Volga car but I have to check. I am not sure that other Soviet cars were equipped with watches. Need to check with auto-historians.


Moskvich had a brown bakelite watch clock above the mirror!


----------



## emoscambio

(1) A resource for conventional queries:
russian_logos

(2) *tlit.org* offers transliteration, translation, sentence translation, search, image search and much more for many languages (Russian, Russogerman, Hebrew, Armenian, Ukrainian, Belarusian, Greek, Georgian, Lithuanian, Kazakh)


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

*Re: Translation Please*



emoscambio said:


> Moskvich had a brown bakelite watch clock above the mirror!


Right 402 did have one. My father had Moskvich 412 but I cannot remember any clock. Must be that they dropped this option.


----------



## art1118

*Re: Translation Please*



Chascomm said:


> Zlatoust Watch Factory. Car clock, mechanical.
> 
> So it's made in the same place as 'Agat' brand clocks and stopwatches, it is a clock for a car, and it was made some time after electrically-driven car clocks became available. There is no indication of military use.
> 
> What exactly drew you to buying a box on ebay?
> 
> BTW, if you lack access to a Cyrillic keyboard, try 'insert symbol' in Microsoft Word (e.g. Часы автомбильные механические) and then paste the result into Google Translate.


Good question. I was not clear in my request. There is a clock in the box, but I was unable to copy a photo of it. If interested check out eBay Item No.  111692910962.


----------



## rcapiloto

*Re: Translation Please*

Dear Comrades,

I've had this Type 1 wristwatch for a while and decided to bring it back to life... I acquired it as a non-working watch but will try to make it tick again!

I would appreciate if one of our russian-speaking members would translate the inscription on the back, I can read "Stalinskaya" as the first word, but cannot relate to the rest of the inscription...

So many thanks in advance!!!!



















RC


----------



## emoscambio

rcapiloto said:


> Dear Comrades, I've had this Type 1 wristwatch for a while and decided to bring it back to life... I acquired it as a non-working watch but will try to make it tick again! I would appreciate if one of our russian-speaking members would translate the inscription on the back, I can read "Stalinskaya" as the first word, but cannot relate to the rest of the inscription... So many thanks in advance!!!! RC


 сталинская жел(езная) дор(ога) Stalin railways

http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/railway/2582/СТАЛИНСКАЯ


----------



## elpadrone

Comrades, could you please help me decipher the following engraving on my Amfibia?.. the engraving goes "Фгуп хсз" and then "2005 г."
I did try replacing letter by letter but with little luck. All I managed to get was FSUL KSZ.


----------



## sudo

elpadrone said:


> Comrades, could you please help me decipher the following engraving on my Amfibia?.. the engraving goes "Фгуп хсз" and then "2005 г."
> I did try replacing letter by letter but with little luck. All I managed to get was FSUL KSZ.


I think that is almost correct.
The translation is FSUE Kherson Shipyard, so the govenment-owned Kherson shipyard in Ukraine.

You can verify by typing your Cyrillic letters into Google translate 

Edit to add: FSUE = Federal state unitary enterprise


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

sudo said:


> I think that is almost correct.
> The translation is FSUE Kherson Shipyard, so the govenment-owned Kherson shipyard in Ukraine.
> 
> You can verify by typing your Cyrillic letters into Google translate
> 
> Edit to add: FSUE = Federal state unitary enterprise


Ukraine is not a federation therefore there is no "_Фгуп" or _ Federal Unitary anything on/in Ukraine. However it is indeed a Ship Yard but Khabarovsk one...??????????? ???????????????? ????? - ???? ??? - ?. ?????????. C????????????: ???????????? ????? "??????", ??????????? ???????? "???????", ????????? ????? ?? ????????? ??????? ? ?.?.


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy

*ФГУП ХСЗ = * Федеральное Государственное Унитар*ное Предприятие "Хабаровский* *судостроительный завод"
it means - *Federal state unitary enterprise "Khabarovsk Shipbuilding factory"

it is founded in 1951. The enterprise is one of the largest shipbuilding factorys of the Far East and specializes on construction of the ships and courts of navy and courts of different classes of civil appointment.


----------



## schnurrp

Comrades?









Spasibo!


----------



## emoscambio

schnurrp said:


> Comrades?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spasibo!


"Уважаемой Варваре Кирилловне от Учителей 10. класса 77. школы"
22-VI-51

"To our revered Varvara Kirillovna from the students of the 10th class of the school Nr. 77"
June 22, 1951


----------



## schnurrp

emoscambio said:


> "Уважаемой Варваре Кирилловне от Учителей 10. класса 77. школы"
> 22-VI-51
> 
> "To our revered Varvara Kirillovna from the students of the 10th class of the school Nr. 77"
> June 22, 1951


Nice! Thanks, emoscambio.


----------



## willjackson

Hello. I need some help with this one. When I got this case, it was so dirty, I couldn't even see this engraving! What a surprise after a few hours of elbow grease!! Can I have some help understanding it? Thanks friends.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

В честь 45-летия от коллектива цеха номер 245 
In commemoration of the 45th anniversary from the colleagues of the 245-factory department.


----------



## willjackson

Kirill Sergueev said:


> В честь 45-летия от коллектива цеха номер 245
> In commemoration of the 45th anniversary from the colleagues of the 245-factory department.


Much appreciated!


----------



## emoscambio

willjackson said:


> Much appreciated!


Sorry, I woke up at 5am CET yet was answering another question, otherwise I would have answered first and given you ... the very same answer as our dear Kirill!

Уважаемый Кирилл, благодарю за помочь! Я часто не успеваю своевременно ответить на ночные вопросы, поэтому гораздо лучше если более чем один на теме работают...


----------



## schnurrp

schnurrp said:


> Nice! Thanks, emoscambio.


"Varvara" is for Latin "Barbara"? This was for a woman?









On Pobeda "red twelve" offered by comrade fialkin77:


----------



## schnurrp

How about this one?


----------



## emoscambio

schnurrp said:


> "Varvara" is for Latin "Barbara"? This was for a woman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Pobeda "red twelve" offered by comrade fialkin77:


Yes you are right, Varvara is Barbara, a female school teacher


----------



## emoscambio

schnurrp said:


> How about this one?


 This one's been asked altready in this thread! 4 weeks ago.

To Piotr Frantzevich Pyatkovsky for his 60th birthday from the staff of the motor depot


----------



## CHRIS-F

Hi emoscambio/Guys, my dad's latest Komandirskie has this engraved on the back, I tried to use translate but to no avail, can you please decipher this for him.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## emoscambio

CHRIS-F said:


> Hi emoscambio/Guys, my dad's latest Komandirskie has this engraved on the back, I tried to use translate but to no avail, can you please decipher this for him. Regards, Chris


_*"В память от сослуживцев в/ч А-2280"

"In memory from the comrades in arms of the Military district A-2280"
*_

A-2280 is probably the 6th division of the former National Guard of Ukraine (1991-1999) or its precursor in the USSR the Internal troops.

The Internal Troops, full name Internal Troops of the Ministry for Internal Affairs (MVD) (Russian: Vnutrenniye Voiska Ministerstva Vnutrennikh Del; abbreviated VV); alternatively translated as "Interior (Troops or Forces)" is a paramilitary gendarmerie-like force in the now-defunct Soviet Union and its successor countries, particularly, in Russia, Ukraine, Georgia and Azerbaijan.
Internal Troops are subordinated to the Internal Affairs Ministries (police) of the respective countries.
They are used to support and reinforce the Militsiya (Police), deal with large-scale crowd control, internal armed conflicts, prison security (except in Russia) and safeguarding of highly-important facilities (like nuclear power plants).

As such, the force was and is involved in all conflicts and violent disturbances in the history of the Soviet Union and modern Russia. During wartime, the Internal Troops falls under Armed Forces military command and fulfil the missions of local defence and rear area security.

The 6th division had predecessor, the 48th rifle division.

The 6th division was displaced several times in the USSR, yet ended up as a part of Ukraine armed forces after the dissolution of the USSR.


----------



## CHRIS-F

Thank you emoscambio

Much appreciated.
Chris.


----------



## revolver

Its not very clear but can anyone decipher this :think:


----------



## emoscambio

revolver said:


> Its not very clear but can anyone decipher this :think:


Could you perhaps be so kind and play with light and contrast on your pictures to reveal the writings as good as possible?


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

revolver said:


> Its not very clear but can anyone decipher this :think:


To Anatoly Viktorovich for birth day from colleagues 13-11-87

PS. Engraving is very fancy totally made with a manual graver


----------



## revolver

Thanks Kirill Sergueev . . . it's nice to know the writing on the watch I am wearing


----------



## MattBrace

Sorry it's not engraved, but I would just like to know what the case back says.

Thanks.


----------



## kev80e

MattBrace said:


> Sorry it's not engraved, but I would just like to know what the case back says.
> 
> Thanks.


40 YEARS OF VICTORY GREAT PATRIOTIC WAR


----------



## mroatman

kev80e said:


> 40 YEARS OF VICTORY GREAT PATRIOTIC WAR


Wow, kev, look at you! Been brushing up on your Cyrillic, I see ;-)


----------



## emoscambio

kev80e said:


> 40 YEARS OF VICTORY GREAT PATRIOTIC WAR


Note that it doesn't read

"40 ЛЕТ ПОБЕДЫ ВЕЛИКАЯ ОТЕЧЕСТВЕННАЯ ВОЙНА"

meaning

"40 YEARS OF THE VICTORY GREAT PATRIOTIC WAR"

but "40 ЛЕТ ПОБЕДЫ В ВЕЛИКОЙ ОТЕЧЕСТВЕННОЙ ВОЙНЕ"

meaning

"40 YEARS OF THE VICTORY IN THE GREAT PATRIOTIC WAR"

Here the reverse of the corresponding jubilee medal


----------



## kev80e

emoscambio said:


> Note that it doesn't read
> 
> "40 ЛЕТ ПОБЕДЫ ВЕЛИКАЯ ОТЕЧЕСТВЕННАЯ ВОЙНА"
> 
> meaning
> 
> "40 YEARS OF THE VICTORY GREAT PATRIOTIC WAR"
> 
> but "40 ЛЕТ ПОБЕДЫ В ВЕЛИКОЙ ОТЕЧЕСТВЕННОЙ ВОЙНЕ"
> 
> meaning
> 
> "40 YEARS OF THE VICTORY IN THE GREAT PATRIOTIC WAR"
> 
> Here the reverse of the corresponding jubilee medal
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890570


So close, almost nailed it. Thanks emoscambio , will keep trying.


----------



## MattBrace

Many Thanks emoscambio & Kev.

Nice to know.

Regards Matt


----------



## Hartig

Found on broken spare parts amphibia:








Not cyrillic, but polish or balkans I think?
I can't decipher the writing...

"Hoplicy/Hopucy Tpuzopbebuzy"(???)


----------



## emoscambio

Hartig said:


> Found on broken spare parts amphibia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not cyrillic, but polish or balkans I think? I can't decipher the writing... "Hoplicy/Hopucy Tpuzopbebuzy"(???)


Борису Григорьевичу
To Boris Grigorievich (family names comes next)
This is Russian, by the way


----------



## Hartig

I see, the font did look more roman than cyrillic so I guessed other east european country...

Thanks


----------



## willjackson

Need some help with this dial. It's the 30th anniversary of something?

Observational note: I rescued this dial from a totally destroyed case and movement. The crest at the 12' position had been covered completely by what looked like white paint (just the symbol, not the surrounding area.) The vandal was so sloppy, they left a fingerprint on the dial. I don't know if the word "Boctok" was supposed to be that faint, it's almost invisible on the beautiful rippled-brown background (just below the 12'oclock symbol). Maybe that was vandalized also? or just faded. If I understood the words, maybe I could research the topic.


----------



## Hartig

Kamaz (russian truck manufacturer) Diesel 30 years...

Can't see how the crest looks like on the watch but Kamaz logo is a mustang-like horse


----------



## willjackson

Thanks! Hmmm... I still think it was vandalized for some reason, perhaps a disgruntled employee who wanted to protest their employer? Mystery closer to being solved!


----------



## emoscambio

Hartig said:


> I see, the font did look more roman than cyrillic so I guessed other east european country... Thanks


----------



## emoscambio

Hartig said:


> Kamaz (russian truck manufacturer) Diesel 30 years... Can't see how the crest looks like on the watch but Kamaz logo is a mustang-like horse


 Kamaz Diesel is a local Tatarstan company, Russia's larger producer of Diesel engines, and a part of the large Kamaz Enterprises group.

http://kamaz.ru/en/about/group-companies/

http://kamaz.ru/en/about/history/


----------



## mroatman

Not an easy one to make out...


----------



## miroman

H Dashiell,

I see "Калчо Георгиеву, от трудящихся, г. Александрово, 2.Х.1969" , i.e. "To Kalcho Georgiev, from workers (maybe work-people, or employees ?), city of Alexandrovo"

Regards, Miro.


----------



## emoscambio

Калчо Георгиев is a Bulgarian name. There was an actor with this name, he might have performed in a factory? I will research after the swimming pool, tonight!

He played for instance in Ivan Kondarev









My male intuition tells me that your watch might have belonged to said actor!


----------



## mroatman

emoscambio said:


> My male intuition tells me that your watch might have belonged to said actor!


Say whaaat!?

And here, I was just beginning to think these inscriptions were all starting to sound the same...


----------



## emoscambio

We have a Bulgarian friend on the forum who might want to search for further information on this actor.

I found an article on a biography written by his wife. I can -very slowly- understand Bulgarian texts, but lack ideas about which domestic search engines and channels to use.


----------



## miroman

Kalcho Georgiev (1926-1992) is a Bulgarian stage actor in the theater of Dobrich, town in North-East Bulgaria. He was awarded the prize of the Union of Bulgarian artists for his roles in some stage plays, based on Bulgarian classics.
He played small support role in the movie "Ivan Kondarev" (again based on a classic Bulgarian writer Emilian Stanev), but his name even is not on the poster.
His wife Ema is a poet, and one of her books ("Somewhere you exist") is dedicated to her late husband.

I'm afraid I'm no fan either of theater or poetry. So a more detailed research will be difficult for me.

In these years was very common theater groups from so called "friendship towns" to exchange visits. These groups played their performance sometimes in improvised stages somewhere in the factories (but some bigger factories had their own stages rooms)
I believe this watch was gift to Kalcho in some exchange visit, that's why the inscription is "от трудящихся" (from employee), and that's why the whole inscription quality looks "improvised" 

Regards, Miro.


----------



## emoscambio

miroman said:


> Kalcho Georgiev (1926-1992) is a Bulgarian stage actor in the theater of Dobrich, town in North-East Bulgaria. He was awarded the prize of the Union of Bulgarian artists for his roles in some stage plays, based on Bulgarian classics. He played small support role in the movie "Ivan Kondarev" (again based on a classic Bulgarian writer Emilian Stanev), but his name even is not on the poster. His wife Ema is a poet, and one of her books ("Somewhere you exist") is dedicated to her late husband. I'm afraid I'm no fan either of theater or poetry. So a more detailed research will be difficult for me. In these years was very common theater groups from so called "friendship towns" to exchange visits. These groups played their performance sometimes in improvised stages somewhere in the factories (but some bigger factories had their own stages rooms) I believe this watch was gift to Kalcho in some exchange visit, that's why the inscription is "от трудящихся" (from employee), and that's why the whole inscription quality looks "improvised"  Regards, Miro.


Exactly what I found... Nothing more. Yet I will look for a picture of him.


----------



## mroatman

miroman said:


> Kalcho Georgiev (1926-1992) is a Bulgarian stage actor in the theater of Dobrich, town in North-East Bulgaria. He was awarded the prize of the Union of Bulgarian artists for his roles in some stage plays, based on Bulgarian classics.
> He played small support role in the movie "Ivan Kondarev" (again based on a classic Bulgarian writer Emilian Stanev), but his name even is not on the poster.
> His wife Ema is a poet, and one of her books ("Somewhere you exist") is dedicated to her late husband.
> 
> I'm afraid I'm no fan either of theater or poetry. So a more detailed research will be difficult for me.
> 
> In these years was very common theater groups from so called "friendship towns" to exchange visits. These groups played their performance sometimes in improvised stages somewhere in the factories (but some bigger factories had their own stages rooms)
> I believe this watch was gift to Kalcho in some exchange visit, that's why the inscription is "от трудящихся" (from employee), and that's why the whole inscription quality looks "improvised"
> 
> Regards, Miro.


Fascinating background, thank you both so much for this discovery! Of course, we'll never know if this watch actually belonged to Kalcho, but it's fun to entertain the possibility  I really appreciate all the information.


----------



## emoscambio

mroatman said:


> Fascinating background, thank you both so much for this discovery! Of course, we'll never know if this watch actually belonged to Kalcho, but it's fun to entertain the possibility  I really appreciate all the information.


It is dedicated to a Bulgarian personality thanked in Russian by the workers of a Russian city. There is no reason to assume that he did not receive his watch, as its first recipient. After his death, a relative probably sold it.


----------



## Danilao

Hi,
I need your help with this engraving; thanks to all contributors 





































Thanks a lot & grazie mille!


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

На память отцу от дочери Ольги 7.06.92
From daughter Olga to the father for the good memories...


----------



## mroatman

How nice -- definitely one of the sweeter inscriptions I've seen


----------



## Danilao

Kirill Sergueev said:


> На память отцу от дочери Ольги 7.06.92
> From daughter Olga to the father for the good memories...


Thanks Sergueev for your fast and precise answer! 
it's really a beautiful engraving. 
I read in the original 1982.
The watch is an electromechanical Luch ;-)

If you need a beer (better vodka maybe) in Florence call me


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Danilao said:


> If you need a beer (better vodka maybe) in Florence call me


Very weird choice of drinks for Florence...any way you are welcome


----------



## yellowbarleycorn

Could you please help me with this engraving?


----------



## emoscambio

yellowbarleycorn said:


> Could you please help me with this engraving?


"Мордакову Л.С. в честь 30-летия Победы от ПСП"
"To L.S. Mordakov in honour of the 30 years of Viktory, from P.S.P."


----------



## emoscambio

Danilao said:


> Thanks Sergueev for your fast and precise answer!
> it's really a beautiful engraving.
> I read in the original 1982.
> The watch is an electromechanical Luch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need a beer (better vodka maybe) in Florence call me


Accetto (da sostituto quasi-ufficiale) l'offerta di Danilao a Kirill per una birra a Firenze!
Ho appena passato 9 giorni a Firenze fino a ferragosto, pero sono pronto a ripartire!
Da quale parte di Firenze sei? Soggiorniamo da solito nel quartiere Europa...
Firenze è la nostra destinazione preferita per le vacanze!


----------



## yellowbarleycorn

emoscambio said:


> "Мордакову Л.С. в честь 30-летия Победы от ПСП"
> "To L.S. Mordakov in honour of the 30 years of Viktory, from P.S.P."


Thank you very much emoscambio!


----------



## Danilao

emoscambio said:


> Accetto (da sostituto quasi-ufficiale) l'offerta di Danilao a Kirill per una birra a Firenze!


Sarebbe un onore, magari se avverti in tempo si può organizzare anche un pranzo da qualche parte (ti sarai accorto che ottime location non mancano...) con 4 o 5 russofili locali 
San Donnino (zona Via Pistoiese) a 9km dalla cupola.
Se torni e non avverti mi offendo.

Sorry for the (too) long (only) italian answer


----------



## emoscambio

Danilao said:


> Sarebbe un onore, magari se avverti in tempo si può organizzare anche un pranzo da qualche parte (ti sarai accorto che ottime location non mancano...) con 4 o 5 russofili locali  San Donnino (zona Via Pistoiese) a 9km dalla cupola. Se torni e non avverti mi offendo. Sorry for the (too) long (only) italian answer


Giuro di contattarti la prossima volta! Sarà un onore per mia famiglia! Non preoccuparti per la lingua, questo foro essendo in fatti... Olandese!... In fatti, da domani inizio a scrivere tutti i miei post in olandese!


----------



## Lampoc

Not a watch but could some translate this please. Ta!


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Замыкатель - shutter (mechanical), contactor(electrical) 
Выстрел -shot
What is what? Machine gun from the MIG-3 plane?


----------



## Lampoc

Thanks Kirill. It's a machine gun from something Soviet. Not sure what yet - possibly a Hind?

Would the markings be the equivalent of "Safe" and "Armed"?


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Lampoc said:


> Thanks Kirill. It's a machine gun from something Soviet. Not sure what yet - possibly a Hind?
> 
> Would the markings be the equivalent of "Safe" and "Armed"?


If it would be armed I would not say at the front of the barrel. Usually "Safe" is "предохранитель". "Замыкатель" sounds very electrical for me. Something that would get electrical circuit ready and fully functional in the ON position.


----------



## komokino

Can somebody help me with these?


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

One sad to Paul in his Jubilee day March something... Павлу в день юбилея март and date which I can not seen.
Another one is tricky...It says something like "For teaching and scientific research in Marxism-Leninism" 1979 but it is most likely in Bulgarian because it reads За преподавателска и Научна работа ВИЛ Карл Маркс


----------



## emoscambio

Kirill Sergueev said:


> One sad to Paul in his Jubilee day March something... Павлу в день юбилея март and date which I can not seen. Another one is tricky...It says something like "For teaching and scientific research in Marxism-Leninism" 1979 but it is most likely in Bulgarian because it reads За преподавателска и Научна работа ВИЛ Карл Маркс


1983? The photographer will know better!


----------



## mroatman

A bit more involved this time...


----------



## miroman

Kirill Sergueev said:


> One sad to Paul in his Jubilee day March something... Павлу в день юбилея март and date which I can not seen.
> Another one is tricky...It says something like "For teaching and scientific research in Marxism-Leninism" 1979 but it is most likely in Bulgarian because it reads За преподавателска и Научна работа ВИЛ Карл Маркс


Yes, it's in Bulgarian. Only it's "ВИИ Карл Маркс", ВИИ - Висш Икономически Институт - Higher Institute of Economics

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Danilao

*Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*

Hi guys, need your help again with the second half ;-)

















Thanks a lot!


----------



## miroman

mroatman said:


> A bit more involved this time...


Sorry, I can't recognize some inscription.

Дмитрию
Сергеевичу
Звереву
За успешное выполнения плана
1978 г.
??????
управление
16.I.1979

To Dmitriy Sergueevich Zverev
For the successful implementation of the plan for 1978.
???
management
16.I.1979

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Looks like "district transportation management"....but district "областное" it is mostly guesswork I cannot read for sure what it is.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*



Danilao said:


> Hi guys, need your help again with the second half ;-)
> 
> View attachment 5481329
> 
> 
> View attachment 5481337
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!


It says 30 years of Victory in Great Patriotic War from the Ministry of Defense 1975


----------



## Danilao

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*



Kirill Sergueev said:


> It says 30 years of Victory in Great Patriotic War from the Ministry of Defense 1975


Wow!
Thanks Kirill, this is your second beer in Florence ;-)


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*



Danilao said:


> Wow!
> Thanks Kirill, this is your second beer in Florence ;-)


Do you mean Florence Italy or Florence, South Carolina?


----------



## Danilao

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*



Kirill Sergueev said:


> Do you mean Florence Italy or Florence, South Carolina?


I mean Italy










in SC we need another supplier


----------



## mroatman

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*

You guys are the best 

And Danilao, that is a beautiful inscription!


----------



## mroatman

Here are a few more to keep you on your toes!

























I'm slowly making my way through my photo archive. More to come I'm sure...


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

1-st - To the War veteran Karkuzagm L.K. (very weird and uncommon last name) in honor of the 30-th Victory day anniversary May 9th 1975
2-nd 10 years at JMT but in some sort of baltic language may be Lithuanian I am not sure it in in Latin charachters.
3-rd is in Ukrainian it reads from the citizen board of the K-Kashirsky (Red-Kashinrsky) party district committee to A.T. Virko 1973 year
I do not know what the hell is гр. бюро I guess it is a "citizen board" but it makes no sense at all. It may be from the board to citizen A.T. Viko but it makes even less sense since in the Party everyone was a Comrade, not citizen. Party committees had the boards though it is true.

UPD K-Kashirsky is not Red Kashirsky because red in Ukrainian starts with Ch.(Ч -червоный) So I am puzzled a lot now...it may be гр. бюро-K which added some mystery. citizen K-board of the district party committee.


----------



## mroatman

Kirill Sergueev said:


> 1-st - To the War veteran Karkuzagm L.K. (very weird and uncommon last name) in honor of the 30-th Victory day anniversary May 9th 1975
> 2-nd 10 years at JMT but in some sort of baltic language may be Lithuanian I am not sure it in in Latin charachters.
> 3-rd is in Ukrainian it reads from the citizen board of the K-Kashirsky (Red-Kashinrsky) party district committee to A.T. Virko 1973 year
> I do not know what the hell is гр. бюро I guess it is a "citizen board" but it makes no sense at all. It may be from the board to citizen A.T. Viko but it makes even less sense since in the Party everyone was a Comrade, not citizen. Party committees had the boards though it is true.
> 
> UPD K-Kashirsky is not Red Kashirsky because red in Ukrainian starts with Ch.(Ч -червоный) So I am puzzled a lot now...it may be гр. бюро-K which added some mystery. citizen K-board of the district party committee.


I can't tell you how much I value your translation and analysis. Thank you!!


----------



## miroman

"Камень-Каширский район" (Kamin-Kashyrskyi Raion, Ukrainian: Камінь-Каширський район) is an administrative unit in "Волынская область" (Volyn Region) in western Ukraine. Its administrative center is the town of Kamin-Kashyrskyi. Population: 63,100 (2013 est.)
"гр. бюро" (градское бюро; град - town) is a managing authority of the party in the town.

There was not enough space on the back, so they needed of abbreviations 

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Good to know Miro. I always thought that unlike all other Slavic languages the "town" or "city" in Ukrainian is "місто" not "град". But Volyn region is kind of unique in a very weird way. Used to be a centre of Orthodoxy in the midst of the Catholic Poland.


----------



## miroman

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Good to know Miro. I always thought that unlike all other Slavic languages the "town" or "city" in Ukrainian is "місто" not "град". But Volyn region is kind of unique in a very weird way. Used to be a centre of Orthodoxy in the midst of the Catholic Poland.


I don't know Ukrainian, in Bulgarian "град" is "town/city". But I can't guess what else "гр." should mean...

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Dimy

miroman said:


> I don't know Ukrainian, in Bulgarian "град" is "town/city". But I can't guess what else "гр." should mean...
> 
> Regards, Miro.


tricky one:
Ukrainian: city - місто, Russian - город. So no idea what "гр" is.


----------



## miroman

Just looked at the picture. Maybe it's not "гр", but "гл". "р" in the other words is written different. Гл(авное) - main. So "гл. бюро" maybe is "main authority of the party in the town".

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

On the other hand it may be not гр. but rather гл. shortened from "главное" which would just stand for head board. That makes sense at least.


----------



## mroatman

Great minds think alike! You two must have had the same realization at almost exactly the same time. 

Thank you for all your input, gentlemen, I really love these discussions.


----------



## emoscambio

Are we deciphering engravings on _actually owned _watches, or just on _casual eBay offers and/or Google results_?


----------



## mroatman

I can't speak for anyone else, but I've only posted watches I own.

Whenever I buy a watch, I download all associated photos to a folder, as well as relevant information from the listing and the price I paid. It helps keep me organized, helps keep track of my finances, and really comes in handy to have detailed photos of all the watches I own. I highly recommend this method. I was reorganizing some things on my computer this weekend and came across those watches that I had not posted before. So the photos came straight from the eBay listings, but the watches are now in my collection. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

emoscambio said:


> Are we deciphering engravings on _actually owned _watches, or just on _casual eBay offers and/or Google results_?


How did you get EXIF from those files? I would not even bother. seriously. It is not that big of the deal to translate short inscriptions, and it is fun sometimes.


----------



## emoscambio

mroatman said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but I've only posted watches I own. Whenever I buy a watch, I download all associated photos to a folder, as well as relevant information from the listing and the price I paid. It helps keep me organized, helps keep track of my finances, and really comes in handy to have detailed photos of all the watches I own. I highly recommend this method. I was reorganizing some things on my computer this weekend and came across those watches that I had not posted before. So the photos came straight from the eBay listings, but the watches are now in my collection. Hope that makes sense.


You are right! I buy most of my stuff on allegro.pl since it is cheaper and usually more genuine, yet the offers quickly disappear for ever from the database. it is better to store what one bought!


----------



## emoscambio

Kirill Sergueev said:


> How did you get EXIF from those files? I would not even bother. seriously. It is not that big of the deal to translate short inscriptions, and it is fun sometimes.


Haha! No Exif or forensics, I just see that the watches come from totally different by skilled photographers, are taken on totally different backgrounds in totally different lights.
I just think that owner photographs made for the sole purpose of deciphering would be much more helpful. For some sellers, it is just a photograph from the poor state of the case back they want to disclose.


----------



## Danilao

My two backs come from an elechtromechanical Luch and from this










They're both in my collection.
Perhaps the second back is not original (normally I've seen this zakaz with different caseback...)


----------



## komokino

I got a Poljot Alarm today. Can anyone translate the message? Again, I'm not sure whether it's Bulgarian, Ukrainian, Russian...etc


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

To Valera on his 14-th birthday from parents 16 February 1983.

PS. This Valera must be a really desperate guy for selling this watches with such a nice engraving.


----------



## komokino

Kirill Sergueev said:


> To Valera on his 14-th birthday from parents 16 February 1983.
> 
> PS. This Valera must be a really desperate guy for selling this watches with such a nice engraving.


Wow, now I feel bad! The only thing I can think was that it was lost, stolen or inherited by someone who didn't appreciate it. It's a really nice watch with a beautiful movement


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

And it looks like an engraving by manual graver not by drilling machine.


----------



## mroatman

Danilao said:


> My two backs come from an elechtromechanical Luch and from this
> 
> They're both in my collection.
> Perhaps the second back is not original (normally I've seen this zakaz with different caseback...)


That Zakaz is phenomenal. Where did you find it? Never seen a commemorative dial like that. Beautiful.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Danilao said:


> My two backs come from an elechtromechanical Luch and from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're both in my collection.
> Perhaps the second back is not original (normally I've seen this zakaz with different caseback...)


I had three WW2 veterans in my family. Two of them were retired officers in the ranks of LTC and Col. None of them ever had such nice watches from the Ministry of Defense. Just curious who were awarded one like that? General officers? My grandfather had 30 years of victory watch. Something like Slava with the Stalingrad's Motherland calls symbol on the dial.


----------



## Danilao

*Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*



mroatman said:


> That Zakaz is phenomenal. Where did you find it? Never seen a commemorative dial like that. Beautiful.


Thanks, is really a nice dial. The logo is minimalist and the colour beautiful and well preserved.
This comes from Germany, however is not so rare model, I think.



Kirill Sergueev said:


> I had three WW2 veterans in my family. Two of them were retired officers in the ranks of LTC and Col. None of them ever had such nice watches from the Ministry of Defense. Just curious who were awarded one like that? General officers?


I don't know but I think that the caseback (with engraving) is a later addition. 
In these zakaz the bottom should be like this



















with dust proof - shockproof balance indication.

Besides that the engraving on my caseback is too generic and without the name of recipient of the gift-watch.

What sense does a generic engraving (with reference to the victory in the war) on a watch *already* generically dedicated to victory?


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*

The gift/award could come from different organizations. This one came specifically from the Defense Ministry and that is why there is a generic engraving. It makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## emoscambio

Danilao said:


> Thanks, is really a nice dial. The logo is minimalist and the colour beautiful and well preserved. This comes from Germany, however is not so rare model, I think. I don't know but I think that the caseback (with engraving) is a later addition. In these zakaz the bottom should be like this with dust proof - shockproof balance indication. Besides that the engraving on my caseback is too generic and without the name of recipient of the gift-watch. What sense does a generic engraving (with reference to the victory in the war) on a watch already generically dedicated to victory?


This is typically engraved as was usually done in the GDR on countless Ruhla!

No wonder, it is for a member of the Group of Soviet Forces in Germany (1949-1990).


----------



## Danilao

I need your help for another mysterious engraving:

































Last two

















Or maybe...


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

It is Bulgarian which is as far from Russian as Italian from Spanish. I can see the name of town Pleven, where Russians defeated Turks in 1877 it was a big deal back then.


----------



## Danilao

Kirill Sergueev said:


> It is Bulgarian (...)


Thanks Kirill 
Maybe someone can transliterate the last word... Is цлцидеи, члчидеи, цлцидъи or what?


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

It reads "Ilinden", it is either a local Bulgarian village named the "profit Ilya day" or the big orthodox festival itself. It is celebrated around 7th of August and it is deeply rooted since the times of paganism in Slavic cultures.


----------



## Molin

Hi Guys, I've just bought this Komandirskie, I was wondering what the writing on the dial says, I tried with google translate but couldn't get any matches for the first line and I got dry beam for the second line, if that's right what does dry beem mean? Also why does the vostok logo have aother letter instead of just the B it looks like it might be NB.

Thanks in advance,
Maurice.


----------



## miroman

It says:

10 години МЗ (машиностроителен завод) Илинден Плевен 1978

10 years Engineering plant "Ilinden", Pleven 1978

Pleven is a town in mid-northern Bulgaria.

Ilinden is the day of The Holy Prophet Elijah - 20-th of July. Meanwhile my son's name is Iliya 

Frankly I thought the translation is "Saint Iliya"...

Regards, Miro.


----------



## miroman

Molin said:


> Hi Guys, I've just bought this Komandirskie, I was wondering what the writing on the dial says, I tried with google translate but couldn't get any matches for the first line and I got dry beam for the second line, if that's right what does dry beem mean? Also why does the vostok logo have aother letter instead of just the B it looks like it might be NB.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Maurice.


Рудник «Сухая Балка», only in Russian and Ukrainian - https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Рудник_«Сухая_Балка»

рудник - underground mine; сухая - dry; балка - beam.

Рудник «Сухая Балка» is iron ore underground mine.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Danilao

Miro & Kirill, you know, I wait you for a beer ;-)


----------



## Dimy

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*



Danilao said:


> with dust proof - shockproof balance indication.
> 
> Besides that the engraving on my caseback is too generic and without the name of recipient of the gift-watch.


There is a name. 
(to) Colonel - Engineer
Borisov B.G
from the commander
(of the) Air Forces of Group of Soviet Forces in Germany


----------



## mroatman

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*

I've got a couple more, when y'all have a chance...


----------



## mroatman

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*

And from a Svet:


----------



## miroman

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*

Шалыгину Д. Я. за мастерство и успехи в работе
От генерального прокурора СССР

To Shaligin D. Y. for the skills and success in work
From the Attorney General of the USSR

В. Т. Соколову
В честь 70-летия Победы
в Отечественой войне
РФЗ

To V.T. Sokolov
In honor of the 70th anniversary of the Victory
In the Patriotic War
RFZ (РФЗ - maybe "Речицкий фарфоровый завод" - Rechitsky Porcelain Factory, but not sure)

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*

If it is a porcelain factory it is most likely Riga one. It was huge and very historical. It is (was) former Kuznetzov manufacture. I do not know if it exists anymore.


----------



## mroatman

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*

Awesome work, guys, thank you as always!


----------



## Grandarcher

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*



miroman said:


> To V.T. Sokolov
> In honor of the 70th anniversary of the Victory
> In the Patriotic War
> RFZ (РФЗ - maybe "Речицкий фарфоровый завод" - Rechitsky Porcelain Factory, but not sure)
> 
> Regards, Miro.


 The number is 30. 30 years anniversary.


----------



## Danilao

Hi,
could you help me with this?

















It is on a nice Konstantin Ėduardovič Ciolkovskij statue









The original one is in Kaluga









Thanks,
Daniele


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

To my friend Vova, from friend Edward in honor of graduation from Kirovograd Supreme Pilot School 26 SEPT 1971....weird gift to say the least by modern standards.


----------



## Danilao

Thanks Kirill! If you need a translation from italian language just ask 

But is not so weird, I'm a Ciolkovskij fan too and this nice reproduction is from some years on my desk in my office ;-)


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Danilao said:


> Thanks Kirill! If you need a translation from italian language just ask
> 
> But is not so weird, I'm a Ciolkovskij fan too and this nice reproduction is from some years on my desk in my office ;-)


Usually boys do not give to other boys commemorative gifts for reasons of flight school graduation, especially with engrave signatures starting with "to dear friend..." etc. It is highly unusual.


----------



## Brianch

Any help appreciated on this one please


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

To Yuriy Vasilievich on his 50-th Birth Day from tuners N.S.U. 24.02.77 
I have no clue what is N.S.U. and who those "tuners" were. May be piano tuners or TV repairmen.


----------



## mroatman

Kirill Sergueev said:


> To Yuriy Vasilievich on his 50-th Birth Day from tuners N.S.U. 24.02.77
> I have no clue what is N.S.U. and who those "tuners" were. May be piano tuners or TV repairmen.


Not "Elektronika watch tuners"?


----------



## Brianch

Kirill Sergueev said:


> To Yuriy Vasilievich on his 50-th Birth Day from tuners N.S.U. 24.02.77
> I have no clue what is N.S.U. and who those "tuners" were. May be piano tuners or TV repairmen.


Thanks very much Kirill, those tuners will be a mystery for now

Brian


----------



## mroatman

Not Cyrillic, but I'm hoping somebody can still help. It looks Czech to me, but I tried typing this into Google Translate and got nowhere.


----------



## Straight_time

mroatman said:


> Not Cyrillic, but I'm hoping somebody can still help. It looks Czech to me, but I tried typing this into Google Translate and got nowhere.


Got a possible result in Croatian.

First 2 lines read (Google translation):
"Not in a hurry/
You'll get there"

Also found traces of a Croatian company called "BAGAT" described as "one of the biggest european producers of sewing machines", which was nationalized in 1990 and shut down in 2002.
Considering the date of May, 1st (Labour's Day), the engraving could mean that the watch was some kind of award for workers/employees.

Does this make any sense to you?


----------



## mroatman

Straight_time said:


> Got a possible result in Croatian.
> 
> First 2 lines read (Google translation):
> "Not in a hurry/
> You'll get there"
> 
> Also found traces of a Croatian company called "BAGAT" described as "one of the biggest european producers of sewing machines", which was nationalized in 1990 and shut down in 2002.
> Considering the date of May, 1st (Labour's Day), the engraving could mean that the watch was some kind of award for workers/employees.
> 
> Does this make any sense to you?


Haha, nope, not a bit. But hey, it's more than I had to go on before. A Labor Day gift to an impatient seamstress -- why not?


----------



## emoscambio

Kirill Sergueev said:


> To Yuriy Vasilievich on his 50-th Birth Day from tuners N.S.U. 24.02.77 I have no clue what is N.S.U. and who those "tuners" were. May be piano tuners or TV repairmen.


I suggest наземная станция управления i.e. Ground control station (at airports). A настройщик is a technician adjusting the electrotechnical instrumentation, a.s.o.


----------



## emoscambio

mroatman said:


> Haha, nope, not a bit. But hey, it's more than I had to go on before. A Labor Day gift to an impatient seamstress -- why not?


 A factory worker or employee from the large Yugoslavian Zadar manufacture for sewing machines "Vlado Bagat". "ne žuri stići češ" is a popular proverb, read "don't worry be happy", or similar. Vlado Bagat, sewing-machine factory, located in Zadar, was established in 1955. By 1973. over a million households in Yugoslavia had one of the Bagat's sewing-machines. The famous models were Višnja, Ruža, Danica and Slavica, named after popular Yugoslavian female names. The company, like many others in ex-YU, bankrupted in the 90s. They offered courses for housewives and seamstresses:









Perhaps for this worker here?


----------



## tvou88

This is writen in "Serbo-Croatian" (former Jugoslavia), and BAGAT is factory of precision mechanics and sewing machines.. "Ne žuri, stići ćeš" means "Do not hurry, you'll arrive". This watch is probably a gift for Anniversary.. 





Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

emoscambio said:


> A factory worker or employee from the large Yugoslavian Zadar manufacture for sewing machines "Vlado Bagat". "ne žuri stići češ" is a popular proverb, read "don't worry be happy", or similar.


Don't worry, be happy -- I love it! Thanks, emos :-!


----------



## emoscambio

mroatman said:


> Don't worry, be happy -- I love it! Thanks, emos :-!


Not a literal translation, but what meaning one could give it somewhere else.


----------



## Danilao

Friends, I need help with this....


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

"Red October" 125 years Kharkov. The upper thing is a logo. 

"Red October" is definitely not a sub with Sean Connery as a captain.


----------



## Danilao

Kirill Sergueev said:


> "Red October" 125 years Kharkov. The upper thing is a logo.
> "Red October" is definitely not a sub with Sean Connery as a captain.


Thanks Kirill! 
I think the watch is for them ПАО Харьковский машиностроительный завод «Красный Октябрь»  ;-)
Made in 1995


----------



## dutchassasin

Comrades what does this back say? Normally i try to translate it myself but the font used is giving me troubles.


----------



## emoscambio

dutchassasin said:


> Comrades what does this back say? Normally i try to translate it myself but the font used is giving me troubles.


 Участнику рейса Полюс 77 Товарищу Букашину И. И. To the participant of the expedition Pole 77 Comrade Bukashin I. I. I have the intuition that it belonged to a member of the North Pole expedition, on the famous Icebreaker Arktika which reached its goal on August 18, 1987 as the first surface boat in history. Quite exciting! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arktika_(icebreaker)


----------



## dutchassasin

Thanks alot Emoscambio for the translation, my hat's off to you!


----------



## emoscambio

dutchassasin said:


> Thanks alot Emoscambio for the translation, my hat's off to you!


This engraving makes the watch quite remarkable!


----------



## mroatman

dutchassasin said:


> Comrades what does this back say? Normally i try to translate it myself but the font used is giving me troubles.


Can we see the front of the watch now?


----------



## dutchassasin

Shure Mroatman here is the ebay photo, North Pole 17-08-1977 and the name of the icebreaker Arktika. Another example can be found on the watchru forum and is engraved to another expedition member.


----------



## Ham2

dutchassasin said:


> Shure Mroatman here is the ebay photo, North Pole 17-08-1977 and the name of the icebreaker Arktika. Another example can be found on the watchru forum and is engraved to another expedition member.


Was it you that bought that one?


----------



## dutchassasin

Ham2 said:


> Was it you that bought that one?


Yes!


----------



## Ham2

dutchassasin said:


> Yes!


Well done, Sir.


----------



## willjackson

I don't know where to find info about these and didn't want to start a new thread...








I received a large back of Soviet stainless bracelets and these three symbols are appearing over and over. I don't recognize them, could I get some help friends? Thanks &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## willjackson

I don't know where to find info about these and didn't want to start a new thread...
View attachment 7059017


I received a large back of Soviet stainless bracelets and these three symbols are appearing over and over. I don't recognize them, could I get some help friends? Thanks 


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

I have no clue looks like a letter R...may be something to deal with Riga?


----------



## willjackson

Thanks! I will start in Riga, I thought it was maybe a stylized P.J. for Poljot. I also thought that the lightning bolt might be a symbol for Luch...


----------



## sndauva

i can say its from April 1982.


----------



## kev80e

Could do with some help with this. Sellers photo on the back of an alarm on its way.
View attachment 7525242


----------



## SuperFros

It's not that easy, because you do not have these words in English due to completely different political systems in the UK and USSR. The idea is that this watch was presented to "Most active worker during the fulfillment of the XIth Five-Year Plan" (see Wiki for this) somebody named "V.I. Dubina" in "May 1985, city of Kiev".


----------



## kev80e

SuperFros said:


> It's not that easy, because you do not have these words in English due to completely different political systems in the UK and USSR. The idea is that this watch was presented to "Most active worker during the fulfillment of the XIth Five-Year Plan" (see Wiki for this) somebody named "V.I. Dubina" in "May 1985, city of Kiev".


Thank you very much SuperFros I really do appreciate your help.


----------



## SuperFros

You are welcome. But will we see the face of this watch?


----------



## kev80e

SuperFros said:


> You are welcome. But will we see the face of this watch?


Certainly, wrong seconds hand but I have one and a bit better case.


----------



## SuperFros

Oh, thank you. Very nice indeed. One of my favorite colour combinations, - blue, red and white.


----------



## igorIV

willjackson said:


> I don't recognize them, could I get some help friends? Thanks 😀


From left to right:
1, 2 - "Rhythm" (Ритм) factory (Belgorod city, Russia). Early 90's.
3 - most probably Raketa.
4 - ? don't find info at this moment.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

SuperFros said:


> It's not that easy, because you do not have these words in English due to completely different political systems in the UK and USSR. The idea is that this watch was presented to "Most active worker during the fulfillment of the XIth Five-Year Plan" (see Wiki for this) somebody named "V.I. Dubina" in "May 1985, city of Kiev".


Actually it is kind of funny "Pyatiletka" does not suppose to be translated as a "five year plan" as "troyka" or "sputnik" or "perestroyka". I think that "udarnik" is also is not translatable as "the most active worker" although it is sort of " labor over achiever" Any way Comrade Dubina got a nice watch.


----------



## Surok55

igorIV said:


> From left to right:
> 1, 2 - "Rhythm" (Ритм) factory (Belgorod city, Russia). Early 90's.
> 3 - most probably Raketa.
> 4 - ? don't find info at this moment.


№3 is VPZ (витебский приборостроительный завод, vitebsk instrumentation plant) in Vitebsk, Belarus. It also made watches "Vympel" in 1990-2000s.


----------



## SuperFros

I do not agree with this 100%, but I think the main idea was that our British friend wanted to make sure that this engraving was not saying 'This watch is Franken, broken and cannot be fixed';-)


----------



## kev80e

SuperFros said:


> I do not agree with this 100%, but I think the main idea was that our British friend wanted to make sure that this engraving was not saying 'This watch is Franken, broken and cannot be fixed';-)


Thanks guys. At least I know Comrade Dubina got a fine timepiece for his hard work . And it doesn't say This watch is Franken, broken and cannot be fixed'.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

Hello guys, can you please tell me what it writes behind the tails of the airplanes? I tried to find the answer online but couldn't do it. I know the airplanes are Mig 29 from Russian Swift Team but thats it. Thank you!


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

It says Kubinka - It is a place about 30 miles from Moscow where few large military installations are located. It is also a place for air shows and a wold famous military tank museum. It is place to visit since they have the only survived T-35 multi turret tank. As well German Mouse tank and other fascinating historical pieces of machinery.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

Oh beautiful, thank you so much. I will go read about that place now. I bet it's beautiful and I will visit it some day. Also I know Moscow is beautiful, it's on my wish list, but for the moment it's a little expensive for me. Cheers, Andrei.


----------



## mroatman

Thanks for your help, comrades.


----------



## igorIV

mroatman said:


> Thanks for your help, comrades.


You buy 30atm with origin box? 
*To Lieutenant Colonel 
Dehtyaryovu V.F. 
Kupol-79 
Tiksi military base 45114*

 
 I think "Kupol-79" - it's mean this. "Kupol" - its parachute canopy
Tiksi - on the wiki. In the Tiksi was military base 45114.


----------



## mroatman

igorIV said:


> You buy 30atm with origin box?
> *To Lieutenant Colonel
> Dehtyaryovu V.F.
> Kupol-79
> Tiksi military base45114*
> 
> I think "Kupol-79" - it's mean this. "Kupol" - its parachute canopy
> Tiksi - on the wiki. In the Tiksi was military base45114.


Haha, do you know Aleks?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## kev80e

Mr an engraving but my translator doesn't work on the word on this. Any help appreciated.


----------



## igorIV

kev80e said:


> Mr an engraving but my translator doesn't work on the word on this. Any help appreciated.
> View attachment 7933610


it's abbreviation. On russian: Орджоникидзевское Высшее Зенитное Ракетное Командное Училище. 60th year of Ordzhonikidze Higher Antiaircraft Missile Command School. ОВЗРКУ ПВО
Academy founded in 1951 year.
Short history if interesting here.


----------



## SuperFros

igorIV said:


> it's abbreviation. On russian: Орджоникидзевское Высшее Зенитное Ракетное Командное Училище. 60th year of Ordzhonikidze Higher Antiaircraft Missile Command School. ÐžÐ'Ð-Ð.ÐšÐ£ ÐŸÐ'Ðž
> Academy founded in 1951 year.
> Short history if interesting here.


Thanks for posting, but the story narrated at the site you have pointed out to said that this school ceased to exist in 1990(?), so it is unlikely it celebrated its 60th anniversary (according to this watch) in 2011... Can it be Orenburg Higher Anti-Aircraft Missile Command School, which uses the same abbreviation in Russian? The latter celebrates 80th anniversary this year, which would tell us that the watch was produced in 1996 rater than 2011... What do you think?


----------



## igorIV

SuperFros said:


> Thanks for posting, but the story narrated at the site you have pointed out to said that this school ceased to exist in 1990(?), so it is unlikely it celebrated its 60th anniversary (according to this watch) in 2011... Can it be Orenburg Higher Anti-Aircraft Missile Command School, which uses the same abbreviation in Russian? The latter celebrates 80th anniversary this year, which would tell us that the watch was produced in 1996 rater than 2011... What do you think?


Really!

Your post with temporary axes and dates more like to the truth.
Many thanks *SuperFros.*


----------



## kev80e

igorIV said:


> it's abbreviation. On russian: Орджоникидзевское Высшее Зенитное Ракетное Командное Училище. 60th year of Ordzhonikidze Higher Antiaircraft Missile Command School. ÐžÐ'Ð-Ð.ÐšÐ£ ÐŸÐ'Ðž
> Academy founded in 1951 year.
> Short history if interesting here.





SuperFros said:


> Thanks for posting, but the story narrated at the site you have pointed out to said that this school ceased to exist in 1990(?), so it is unlikely it celebrated its 60th anniversary (according to this watch) in 2011... Can it be Orenburg Higher Anti-Aircraft Missile Command School, which uses the same abbreviation in Russian? The latter celebrates 80th anniversary this year, which would tell us that the watch was produced in 1996 rater than 2011... What do you think?


Thanks a lot guys really appreciate your help and expertise, I would never have found it on my own. Looking forward to the watches arrival , now I just need to identify the case type.


----------



## kev80e

Double post


----------



## SuperFros

kev80e said:


> Thanks a lot guys really appreciate your help and expertise, I would never have found it on my own. Looking forward to the watches arrival , now I just need to identify the case type.


You are welcome. It is a bit strange that two different institutions used the same abbreviation (and quite an elaborated one!) for their titles. I can see on the Russian Internet that this causes some problems even for their own graduates. The main thing for you, I am sure, is to date the watch correctly, though 15 years, perhaps, will not make a great difference in this case: anyhow, it is a 'modern' watch, not an antiquated one.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

SuperFros said:


> You are welcome. It is a bit strange that two different institutions used the same abbreviation (and quite an elaborated one!) for their titles. I can see on the Russian Internet that this causes some problems even for their own graduates. The main thing for you, I am sure, is to date the watch correctly, though 15 years, perhaps, will not make a great difference in this case: anyhow, it is a 'modern' watch, not an antiquated one.


It may be that one Academy was an Army Air Defense and another one Country Air Defense those were two different systems. I may be mistaken but one belong to the Air Force and another to the Army.


----------



## kev80e

Kirill Sergueev said:


> It may be that one Academy was an Army Air Defense and another one Country Air Defense those were two different systems. I may be mistaken but one belong to the Air Force and another to the Army.


Fantastic information thanks. It's difficult to find these things out when you don't speak Russian.


----------



## Arizone

Can someone confirm whether I got this correct?

Уголовному розыску / (Department of?) Criminal Investigation
75 пет / 75 years

Sadly does not seem too relevant to the dial, cosmonaut themed.


----------



## mroatman

Any help is much appreciated


----------



## igorIV

Arizone said:


> Can someone confirm whether I got this correct?
> 
> Уголовному розыску / (Department of?) Criminal Investigation
> 75 пет / 75 years
> Sadly does not seem too relevant to the dial, cosmonaut themed.


Confirm! 
Уголовному розыску 75 лет. (in 1993).
Criminal Investigation



mroatman said:


> Any help is much appreciated


Pobeda (Победа)?
To Red Guard Soldier 
*Y. or I.* - _Name
_*M.*_ - Patronymic 
_*Fridlin *_- lastname_
*to **40 **anniversary of October* (_October - October Socialist Revolution 1917_)
*from border crossing checkpoint №1 *_(КПП - border crossing checkpoint, circulation control office, main gate check point)_


----------



## mroatman

igorIV said:


> Pobeda (Победа)?


Старт 

World Festival of Youth and Students - Page 2

Also, Igor, you are truly incredible. Thank you as always |>


----------



## willjackson

This caseback says " Shock resistant Balance" and something else...

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

willjackson said:


> This caseback says " Shock resistant Balance" and something else...
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.


Брызгозащищенные = Splash-proof

;-)


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

mroatman said:


> Any help is much appreciated
> 
> View attachment 8456850
> 
> 
> View attachment 8456858


That is kind of funny looking inscription. "Red guards" as well as "the Red-guard" was a very short lived paramilitary organization that existed only few months before and after the revolution 1917. About February 1918 it was totally dismantled and reformed to become the Red Army. Why someone would be called a "Red-guard" forty years after the Revolution?


----------



## mroatman

Kirill Sergueev said:


> That is kind of funny looking inscription. "Red guards" as well as "the Red-guard" was a very short lived paramilitary organization that existed only few months before and after the revolution 1917. About February 1918 it was totally dismantled and reformed to become the Red Army. Why someone would be called a "Red-guard" forty years after the Revolution?


That is an excellent question, Kirill. And since you posed such an excellent question, I nominate you to look into this and find an excellent answer


----------



## AGAPITO

Hello. I don't understand the casebacks, could I get some help?? It would be very special to know its meaning.

Thanks in advance.

This first picture is a Vostok 2234 Zakaz 3aka3. 







This second picture is a Raketa 21 jewels 2609. 







this third picture is Raketa 2627. 







And finally a Vostok 2605


----------



## Sowulo

AGAPITO said:


> Hello. I don't understand the casebacks, could I get some help?? It would be very special to know its meaning.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I would appreciate sharp close up pictures without any glares or blurs.
First one is for Colonel. It is all I can read from that picture.
Second some kind of 50th anniversary 
Third one For Leonid for 50th birthday from Uxtishtsev and date
Fourth In honour of 70th birthday for A.S.Furtov from ??? of factory ''Moskabel'' (Moscow Cable) 1972


----------



## AGAPITO

Thank you very much. 

Please excuse if the pictures are not good. They are the best pictures I had of these watches, and I had not done. 

However, you have given me some data. Thanks. If I can, I will try to make better pictures of them.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

AGAPITO said:


> Hello. I don't understand the casebacks, could I get some help?? It would be very special to know its meaning.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> This first picture is a Vostok 2234 Zakaz 3aka3.
> View attachment 8640834


To the colonel-engineer Vinokurov from the commander or GBTU (Main Armored Tank Agency).


----------



## igorIV

AGAPITO said:


> Hello. I don't understand the casebacks, could I get some help?? It would be very special to know its meaning
> 
> This first picture is a Vostok 2234 Zakaz 3aka3.
> 
> This second picture is a Raketa 21 jewels 2609.
> 
> this third picture is Raketa 2627.
> 
> And finally a Vostok 2605


 Vostok 2234 Zakaz 3aka3.
To Colonel-engineer Vinogurovu (Виногурову?) V.I. from Head of panzer department Ministry of Defence 31.10.80

This second picture is a Raketa 21 jewels 2609. 
.....

this third picture is Raketa 2627. 
To Leonid on 50th birthday from Ukhtincev (population of Ukhta city )

And finally a Vostok 2605
Fourth In honour of 70th birthday for A.S.Furtov from zavkom (*fac*tory *com*mittee - "faccom") of factory ''Moskabel'' (Moscow Cable) 1972


----------



## AGAPITO

Thank you so much everyone. You are the best.

Sorry I could not make better photos. I tried to make better pictures of Vostok Raketa 2234 and 2609. In the case of Raketa 2609, I have not gotten them better. It seems an engraving made in 1972, but even it is not easy to see.

Yesterday I sent these photos to a Bulgarian friend who told me that the Raketa caseback watch could indicate that an Armenian military regiment called "regiment Yanev" on its 50th anniversary in 1972 gave the watch as a gift to the commander of the regiment. I do not know if I would help.

The vostok 2234: 








The Raketa 2609 21 j.:


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Fiftieth year on the detachment...1972... and the rest is just a gibberish. Are you sure that it is Russian not Serbian or Bulgarian?


----------



## AGAPITO

First of all, thank you very much for your time and help, Kirill.

Unfortunately, I can not tell you much about this watch. I can only tell you that I bought in Bulgaria. The dial is written in English, which maybe is a little strange because it seems that the watch was given to a man who exercised a military office in a country whose language is written in Cyrillic characters, as you say. And the movement seems to be a 2609A.I. with 21 jewels.

In any case, I appreciate your help very much.


----------



## willjackson

Picked up this Cardinal in a big Russian watch lot. Could I get a translation? Much appreciated F10! 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## maxlevett

Engraving on back of a 1960 Volna


----------



## Sowulo

maxlevett said:


> Engraving on back of a 1960 Volna
> View attachment 8767250
> 
> View attachment 8767258
> 
> View attachment 8767266


For Nikolai Ivanovich for 60th birthday from colleges.

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## maxlevett

Sowulo said:


> For Nikolai Ivanovich for 60th birthday from colleges.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Sowulo

willjackson said:


> Picked up this Cardinal in a big Russian watch lot. Could I get a translation? Much appreciated F10!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


This is a good one 
For active participation (work) in Communist Youth Organisation (Komsomol) in honour of 60 years of VLKSM SSRZ ''Red? Fleet'' Rostov on Don.
VLKSM or ВЛКСМ was a main governing committee of Komsomol in Soviet Union. I'm not sure what SSRZ stands for but considering fleet is mentioned I guess it stands for судостроительно-судоремонтный завод or Shipyard.


----------



## willjackson

Sowulo said:


> This is a good one
> For active participation (work) in Communist Youth Organisation (Komsomol) in honour of 60 years of VLKSM SSRZ ''Red? Fleet'' Rostov on Don.
> VLKSM or ВЛКСМ was a main governing committee of Komsomol in Soviet Union. I'm not sure what SSRZ stands for but considering fleet is mentioned I guess it stands for судостроительно-судоремонтный завод or Shipyard.


You are the best! Thank you. I really appreciate your help.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## watch22

This is a big Slava:









Thank you.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

To the dear Daddy for the 60-th anniversary from his children. 
(I messed up with articles sorry)


----------



## watch22

Kirill Sergueev said:


> To the dear Daddy for the 60-th anniversary from his children.
> (I messed up with articles sorry)


Thanks. Is there any way to tell if this was written in Russian or Ukrainian? I know the 2 languages are very similar but some specific words are different.

Also, do you think "anniversary" is "birthday" or would there be a specific word for one vs the other?


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

usually 50, and 60 and 70 is called anniversary. To be fair it says "to his sixtieth birthday." And yes it is in Russian. If you see that something looks Russian but has "i" it is Ukrainian. Russian grammar abandon "i" in 1918 along with 5 or 6 other redundant characters.


----------



## watch22

Thanks. I like to keep notes on any inscriptions I get.

I didn't buy this watch specifically for the inscription but it's a big plus for me.

I didn't know that about the Russians eliminating "i". I speak some Ukrainian. I assume the reasons were grammatical, not some Bolshevik/proletariat version of "There is no 'I' in Team".


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

watch22 said:


> I didn't know that about the Russians eliminating "i". I speak some Ukrainian. I assume the reasons were grammatical, not some Bolshevik/proletariat version of "There is no 'I' in Team".


Russian "I" was absolutely identical to another Russian character "И" therefore redundant and was eliminated by special decree in the early 1918. Ukrainian "I" sounds identical to Russian "Ы" I believe...


----------



## willjackson

Help please. 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## willjackson

Sorry for the upside-down photo.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimy

To Galochka ( form of Galina or Galya) in (honor of) her 20th Birthday, mom and dad


----------



## willjackson

Dimy said:


> To Galochka ( form of Galina or Galya) in (honor of) her 20th Birthday, mom and dad


Thanx. That also answers my question about it being a woman's watch. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

Hopefully an easy one?


----------



## oldfox

To dear Tanja at the day of 25th birthday. From relatives. Something June 1979


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

oldfox said:


> To dear Tanja at the day of 25th birthday. From relatives. Something June 1979


7th of June. This is perfect. Thanks!!

Is Tanja a male name? Sounds like a shortened form of Tatyana. But this watch is a bulky Vostok 2427A -- definitely no ladies watch.

I guess Tanja could have favored men's watches.


----------



## oldfox

*Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*

Actually there is either a spelling mistake or I've just learned smth new about names in USSR. Since in that case (дательный) it must be written ТанЕчке, but instead it is written ТанИчке... Oh, yes if it's a mistake it must be a woman. Otherwise - hell knows...

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Vamireh

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*



oldfox said:


> Oh, yes if it's a mistake it must be a woman. Otherwise - hell knows...


There is "Дорогой", so it's gift for a woman  And yes, it's mistake


----------



## oldfox

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*



mroatman said:


> But this watch is a bulky Vostok 2427A -- definitely no ladies watch.
> 
> I guess Tanja could have favored men's watches.


You know, inspite the fact that it was a lot of women watches, some o them preffered man's. For example:
















To mom, at the day of Birthday. From childrens. 30.08.1967.

P.S. I don't like engraving on back cases like this - you know, to often reminds that _gam zeh ya'avor._


----------



## mroatman

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*



oldfox said:


> Actually there is either a spelling mistake or I've just learned smth new about names in USSR. Since in that case (дательный) it must be written ТанЕчке, but instead it is written ТанИчке... Oh, yes if it's a mistake it must be a woman. Otherwise - hell knows...





Vamireh said:


> There is "Дорогой", so it's gift for a woman  And yes, it's mistake


So, this is interesting. Can we assume the inscription was made by a non-native speaker? Or that it's a fake inscription?


----------



## mroatman

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*



oldfox said:


> P.S. I don't like engravings on back cases like this - you know, too often reminds me that _gam zeh ya'avor._


This is precisely what appeals to me about engravings  Impermanence is a beautiful thing, in my opinion, and I like to imagine who might own the watches in my collection 100 years from now.


----------



## Vamireh

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*



mroatman said:


> Can we assume the inscription was made by a non-native speaker?


No, we can't. That mistake is typical.


----------



## oldfox

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*



Vamireh said:


> There is "Дорогой", so it's gift for a woman  And yes, it's mistake


Who knows, if it was made such mistake in name, wasn't it made there?

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## oldfox

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*



Vamireh said:


> No, we can't. That mistake is typical.


Maybe for somebody who missed all the school?

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## oldfox

*Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*



mroatman said:


> This is precisely what appeals to me about engravings  Impermanence is a beautiful thing, in my opinion, and I like to imagine who might own the watches in my collection 100 years from now.


We are living in a modern world, so I strongly believe it would be me 

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Vamireh

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*



oldfox said:


> Who knows, if it was made such mistake in name, wasn't it made there?


I think "дорогой" instead of "дорогому" is unlikely.


oldfox said:


> Maybe for somebody who missed all the school?


 May be. But Google (Yandex) tells me that this is also typical like -тся/-ться.


----------



## mroatman

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*



oldfox said:


> We are living in a modern world, so I strongly believe it would be me


Hahaha.

I'll try and remember this when drafting my will 

But seriously, you might not be too far off: The first person to live for 1,000 years is probably already alive | WIRED UK


----------



## mroatman

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*



Vamireh said:


> I think "дорогой" instead of "дорогому" is unlikely. May be. But Google (Yandex) tells me that this is also typical like -тся/-ться.


Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## oldfox

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*



Vamireh said:


> May be. But Google (Yandex) tells me that this is also typical like -тся/-ться.


Ok, maybe I'm too higly educated.

Ah, so that's why Tanja got rid of it - when she realised that she's carring piece of junk due to wrong spelling.


----------



## mroatman

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*



oldfox said:


> Ah, so that's why Tanja got rid of it - when she realised that she's carring piece of junk due to wrong spelling.


One woman's trash is another man's treasure 

Never seen another like this. It's one serious hunk of metal for a ladies watch.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

mroatman said:


> Hopefully an easy one?
> 
> View attachment 9564746
> 
> 
> View attachment 9564754


Besides that girl was very athletic or underwater sports enthusiast the graver made a terrible misspelling. Kind of funny one. She might be called "TanIchka" for some unknown reasons but it is highly unlikely. Graver could be a non Russian speaker though. Since the watch seems to be an export variant the engraving could be made outside USSR. I also think that the girl name was not Tanya, but Rather Tonya although in US both sounds absolutely identical although one is Tatiana and another one is Antonina.


----------



## oldfox

Kirill Sergueev said:


> I also think that the girl name was not Tanya, but Rather Tonya although in US both sounds absolutely identical although one is Tatiana and another one is Antonina.


Still full name is Antonina and according to russian grammar pet form with "-ichk-" can be only when initial word has suffix "-iz-":

Сочетание -ичк- пишется в существительных женского рода, образованных от слов с -иц-. Во всех остальных случаях пишется -ечк-. 
Н-р: Зарница - зарничка, 
 Ваня - Ванечка



mroatman said:


> One woman's trash is another man's treasure


Of course it was a sarcasm ).


----------



## amil

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*



mroatman said:


> One woman's trash is another man's treasure
> 
> Never seen another like this. It's one serious hunk of metal for a ladies watch.
> 
> View attachment 9581234


What is written on the dial? can not read


----------



## Sowulo

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*



amil said:


> What is written on the dial? can not read


Serkisof?

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*



Sowulo said:


> Serkisof?


Yes, Serkisof. Not a common brand outside of railway pocket watches, in my experience.

Better photo:









Others: http://mroatman.wixsite.com/watches-of-the-ussr/serkisof


----------



## T4VI

This is in Komandirskie. Hopefully that picture quality is enough. Thanks!


----------



## T4VI

On smartphone, that pic is so bad you can barely see that it is a watch...


----------



## Sburn

Can anybody help with this one? It's a Zarja


----------



## alexir

Sburn said:


> Can anybody help with this one? It's a Zarja
> View attachment 10163794


"To Dad, on the Soviet Army Day! Year 1975"


----------



## Sburn

alexir said:


> "To Dad, on the Soviet Army Day! Year 1975"


Thank you so much, comrade.


----------



## mroatman

Sburn said:


> Can anybody help with this one? It's a Zarja


Zaria? Sure looks like a Raketa case back to me...


----------



## Sburn

mroatman said:


> Zaria? Sure looks like a Raketa case back to me...


Face (sorry bad shot) and movement (2009.1)


----------



## mroatman

Sburn said:


> Face (sorry bad shot) and movement (2009.1)


So it is a Zaria! And a beautiful one. I think the case-back was simply replaced. It should also have an antimagnetic cover, as below.









Nice watch, especially with such a lovely engraving


----------



## Sburn

mroatman said:


> So it is a Zaria! And a beautiful one. I think the case-back was simply replaced. It should also have an antimagnetic case-back, as below.
> 
> View attachment 10178394
> 
> 
> Nice watch, especially with such a lovely engraving


Thank you.

Yes, it does have the antimagnetic shield exactly as in your photo.


----------



## DerangedGoose

I speak Russian but I am not so good at reading cursive script, and I dont know what the various acronyms stand for. I cant make out what the first word is -- Feshenko? Femenko? I can understand that this was given as an award in Jan 1984 for "active work in the Komsomol (communist youth league)"


----------



## alexir

DerangedGoose said:


> I speak Russian but I am not so good at reading cursive script, and I dont know what the various acronyms stand for. I cant make out what the first word is -- Feshenko? Femenko? I can understand that this was given as an award in Jan 1984 for "active work in the Komsomol (communist youth league)"
> 
> View attachment 10420042
> 
> View attachment 10420050
> 
> View attachment 10420074
> 
> View attachment 10420082
> 
> View attachment 10420098


Outer circle - Feshenko A.E (prob. name of person) - for active work in KOMSOMOL
Inner ring - "Obkom LKSMU January 1984" - Regional Committee of Komsomol of Ukraine https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Komsomol_of_Ukraine


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Interesting why they did not indicate which Regional Comsomol organization awarded this watch? Like everyone would know? Ukraine had 24 administrative districts and was a rather large country.


----------



## coupeborgward

can anyone help me out please


----------



## mariomart

Any assistance would be appreciated


----------



## oldfox

coupeborgward said:


> can anyone help me out please
> View attachment 10460370


To dear Katja at the day of jubilee, from Kolja, Kiev, 1965.

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## oldfox

mariomart said:


> Any assistance would be appreciated
> 
> View attachment 10513554
> 
> 
> View attachment 10513562


To N.F. Bogomolov, to honor 30 years of the Victory. 09.05.1975.

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

oldfox said:


> To N.F. Bogomolov, to honor 30 years of the Victory. 09.05.1975.
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


Spasibo oldfox


----------



## coupeborgward

oldfox said:


> To dear Katja at the day of jubilee, from Kolja, Kiev, 1965.
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


thank you very much.


----------



## oldfox

You are welcome!


----------



## kev80e

I've tried this in a translator but no luck. Could be Lithuanian? Not mine but considering it. Thanks for any help. At least it's on a flat surface.


----------



## OKEAH

how about this one Comrades?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/shturmanskie-gagarin-3988458-17.html#post39139730

Is my translation correct?

To Lieutenant Colonel Chubov, P. K.,

from the Command of 

K. S. O. U.

17/05/57 (date)

What unit is KSOU?


----------



## Dimy

OKEAH said:


> how about this one Comrades?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/shturmanskie-gagarin-3988458-17.html#post39139730
> 
> Is my translation correct?
> 
> To Lieutenant Colonel Chubov, P. K.,
> 
> from the Command of
> 
> K. S. O. U.
> 
> 17/05/57 (date)
> 
> What unit is KSOU?


translation is correct, still trying to find what KSOU means


----------



## Danilao

Ok, not an engraving but what does the stamp mean?









Thanks!


----------



## Zzarkoo

1.06.91year (date when watch was bought), warranty period - 1 year.


----------



## Danilao

Zzarkoo said:


> 1.06.91year (date when watch was bought), warranty period - 1 year.


Grazie Zzarkoo, very fast and very kind


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

It is a very interesting historic insert believe it or not. It says TSSR (Tartar Soviet Socialist Republic) instead of TASR (Tartar Autonomous Socialist Republic). It was very short period of time right on the brink of the collapse of the USSR. Some autonomous Republics like Abhazia, Transnistria declared themselves Soviet Socialist Republics to get an independence from the republics of the FSU before they became independent states. I do not remember the Tatarstan also made this step.


----------



## mike.s

Good eye, Kirill! I didn't even see that. TSSR lasted all of 1,5 years, according to https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/История_Татарстана

BTW, the stamp does say "from June 1, 1991, 1 year warranty". However, doesn't quite mean what Zzarkoo said above. Above that stamp it's pre-printed that these watches have 2-year warranty from the date of retail sale. The stamp seems to superseded that, saying that starting on June 1, 1991 the warranty is only 1 year from the date of retail sale.


----------



## bpmurray

Not cyrillic, but I think this is Polish? Any help on the translation?


----------



## Danilao

Zzarkoo said:


> 1.06.91year (date when watch was bought), warranty period - 1 year.





Kirill Sergueev said:


> It is a very interesting historic insert believe it or not. (...)





mike.s said:


> (...) BTW, the stamp does say "from June 1, 1991, 1 year warranty" (...)


Thank you all, I have arranged a topic about this nice Vostok here https://www.cccp-forum.it/mb/viewtopic.php?t=1045 obiouvsly I have also mentioned your precious contribution


----------



## oldfox

kev80e said:


> I've tried this in a translator but no luck. Could be Lithuanian? Not mine but considering it. Thanks for any help. At least it's on a flat surface.
> View attachment 10933114


For 40-ty years, from co-workers.


----------



## kev80e

Can anybody help with this please ?


----------



## mike.s

To I.S. Meleshko, 30 year anniversary of WW2 Victory, kz "Komintern", May 9, 75. 

Where kz can stand for anything, I'm guessing z could be "zavod", i.e. a plant, a factory, but not quite sure off hand what kz is. Komintern is a Communist International, an old name for 30s Soviet-style propaganda gatherings intended to export commusim to other countries. It was a common name for streets and assorted plants, collective farms, etc. Come to think of it, kz could stand for "kolhoz", a collective farm, though I have some doubts.


----------



## kev80e

mike.s said:


> To I.S. Meleshko, 30 year anniversary of WW2 Victory, kz "Komintern", May 9, 75.
> 
> Where kz can stand for anything, I'm guessing z could be "zavod", i.e. a plant, a factory, but not quite sure off hand what kz is. Komintern is a Communist International, an old name for 30s Soviet-style propaganda gatherings intended to export commusim to other countries. It was a common name for streets and assorted plants, collective farms, etc. Come to think of it, kz could stand for "kolhoz", a collective farm, though I have some doubts.


Thanks Mike much appreciated. I've found information on the farm thing , a tank tractor and a place called Komintern in Kazakhstan ( kz) .


----------



## kev80e

A friend has a watch the same as mine here, 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/translation-help-please-4536577.html

He can't activate his account here so said I'd ask on his behalf and see if anyone can translate the name for him.


----------



## mike.s

Simply says: "To Comrade N.A. Kozlovskij" from you know who  

Well, for the others - from the Transportation Minister of USSR.


----------



## kev80e

mike.s said:


> Simply says: "To Comrade N.A. Kozlovskij" from you know who
> 
> Well, for the others - from the Transportation Minister of USSR.


Cheers Mike I will pass it on , I know he will be very grateful. Not as good as mine though which my daughter found funny too.


----------



## mike.s

Well, we can consider it to be from "The Minister of Railways" now  Damn, just doesn't sound quite right for some reason.


----------



## Bostok

A little embarassed but anyone could help please?


----------



## SinanjuStein

Bostok said:


> A little embarassed but anyone could help please?


A rather fancy way to write Полёт (Pilot)


----------



## Neruda

I'm guessing that's Sputnik in orbit around Poljot. Great logo, Vostok did one rather similar in the early 1960s as well.


----------



## mike.s

An early Poljot (Polet) logo.


----------



## mike.s

SinanjuStein said:


> A rather fancy way to write Полёт (Pilot)


Poljot is "Flight", not "Pilot".


----------



## Bostok

Thanks everybody, all I needed to know.


----------



## Bostok

Another translation needed, this time I guess more for the native speakers but any useful input is highly appreciated. Really curious to put (imagine) the respective watch in some context (willing of course to post the picture of it, but in a second time, not to influence the experts ) Any guess on what type of watch would suit such (? for me) message? 
Thank you an advance


----------



## oldfox

To A. F. Volojenin in honor of 40th anniversary of Victory in Great Patriotic War from trust KPS. 9th of May 1985


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## mike.s

"To A.F. Volousenin on the 40th anniversary of Great Patriotic War Victory, from KPS trust, May 9, 1985". 

The abbreviation there, I believe, is "тр-та", which means "треста", but that could be open to interpretation as I might be wrong both seeing those letters and not remembering other possible meanings. Трест is a borrowed English word Trust that's been in Russian language since early 1900, I believe, and, essentially means a group of companies. At some point the Soviet ministries were consisting of bunches of these "trusts", each responsible for some part of production or service, together forming a single Ministry of Something. In this case, KPS is likely Кемерсвского Промышленного Строительства i.e. a group f companies involved in industrial construction, probably that of coal mines in Kuzbass (Kuznetskij coal basin, Kemerovo region). 

For clarity, the part of World War II, after Russia switched sides, i.e. from June 22, 1941 to May 9, 1945, was/is officially called The Great Patriotic War (Великая Отечественная Война, ВоВ in a more modern parlance) both in SU and in Russia. That other part, starting in 1936 and continuing in 1939 is not often mentioned.


----------



## mike.s

Oldfox is probably right, it's Volojenin (Volozhenin), not Volousenin. They engraved letter Ж a little weird with a very long line in the middle, so I sow that as a УС combinarion instead of Ж.


----------



## Bostok

oldfox said:


> To A. F. Volojenin in honor of 40th anniversary of Victory in Great Patriotic War from trust KPS. 9th of May 1985


Thank you very much!



mike.s said:


> "To A.F. Volousenin on the 40th anniversary of Great Patriotic War Victory, from KPS trust, May 9, 1985".
> 
> The abbreviation there, I believe, is "тр-та", which means "треста", but that could be open to interpretation as I might be wrong both seeing those letters and not remembering other possible meanings. Трест is a borrowed English word Trust that's been in Russian language since early 1900, I believe, and, essentially means a group of companies. At some point the Soviet ministries were consisting of bunches of these "trusts", each responsible for some part of production or service, together forming a single Ministry of Something. In this case, KPS is likely Кемерсвского Промышленного Строительства i.e. a group f companies involved in industrial construction, probably that of coal mines in Kuzbass (Kuznetskij coal basin, Kemerovo region).
> 
> For clarity, the part of World War II, after Russia switched sides, i.e. from June 22, 1941 to May 9, 1945, was/is officially called The Great Patriotic War (Великая Отечественная Война, ВоВ in a more modern parlance) both in SU and in Russia. That other part, starting in 1936 and continuing in 1939 is not often mentioned.


That's really impressive and I'm spechless :-!, it did come indeed from a nice seller in the Kemerova region |>

This is the watch, the interesting fact (regarding all that above) is that it is an export version. Technically speaking and going towards the franken or not topic, the hands are a little bit unusual (most probably changed from a 1980 Olympics Vostok), but in real life seem rather coherent and the relief dial is gorgeous (first time I see one of these).


----------



## oldfox

mike.s said:


> "To A.F. Volousenin on the 40th anniversary of Great Patriotic War Victory, from KPS trust, May 9, 1985".
> 
> The abbreviation there, I believe, is "тр-та", which means "треста", but that could be open to interpretation as I might be wrong both seeing those letters and not remembering other possible meanings. Трест is a borrowed English word Trust that's been in Russian language since early 1900, I believe, and, essentially means a group of companies. At some point the Soviet ministries were consisting of bunches of these "trusts", each responsible for some part of production or service, together forming a single Ministry of Something. In this case, KPS is likely Кемерсвского Промышленного Строительства i.e. a group f companies involved in industrial construction, probably that of coal mines in Kuzbass (Kuznetskij coal basin, Kemerovo region).
> 
> For clarity, the part of World War II, after Russia switched sides, i.e. from June 22, 1941 to May 9, 1945, was/is officially called The Great Patriotic War (Великая Отечественная Война, ВоВ in a more modern parlance) both in SU and in Russia. That other part, starting in 1936 and continuing in 1939 is not often mentioned.


Don't want to start a "holywar", but taking into account a lot of agreements between all European countries with Third Reih, and Munich agreement of 1938 - it couldn't be defined any side and it's incorrect to talk about switching.

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## mike.s

oldfox said:


> Don't want to start a "holywar", but taking into account a lot of agreements between all European countries with Third Reih, and Munich agreement of 1938 - it couldn't be defined any side and it's incorrect to talk about switching.


No "holy war". History is always subjective. It was all screwed up in Europe (and world in general) at the time. Russia was fighting Germany (by proxy) in Spain. Then Molotov-Ribbentrop happened. But the fact that Russia was on a German side and against England and France in September of 1939 when invading Poland and on the other side in June 1941 is undeniable. The sides were switched by Germany in '41, not by Russia, that's true. Defending any of them - probably no. Not after a couple visits to Dahau  All participants had a hand in it, including US and England, I believe.

As kids, we always learned the VoW history, saw movies, read books. My two grandfathers were soldiers in VoW - one was killed in '43, one was wounded and came home. But we never heard or learned much about what happened before or what was happening during WW2 in the Pacific. Similarly, in US people know much more about the Pacific theater, than about Europe, and what's shown in Saving Private Ryan and similar movies is for "after D-day". "Enemy at the Gate" is a notable recent exception.


----------



## mike.s

Bostok said:


> That's really impressive and I'm spechless :-!,


You know what WIS stands for, right? 

The export versions of Soviet watches often ended up on Soviet market. Has to do with centralized economy and general popularity of "export" things in SU - the belief was that they had some quality control, certainly better than domestic market consumer goods.


----------



## oldfox

mike.s said:


> No "holy war". History is always subjective. It was all screwed up in Europe (and world in general) at the time. Russia was fighting Germany (by proxy) in Spain. Then Molotov-Ribbentrop happened. But the fact that Russia was on a German side and against England and France in September of 1939 when invading Poland and on the other side in June 1941 is undeniable. The sides were switched by Germany in '41, not by Russia, that's true. Defending any of them - probably no. Not after a couple visits to Dahau  All participants had a hand in it, including US and England, I believe.
> 
> As kids, we always learned the VoW history, saw movies, read books. My two grandfathers were soldiers in VoW - one was killed in '43, one was wounded and came home. But we never heard or learned much about what happened before or what was happening during WW2 in the Pacific. Similarly, in US people know much more about the Pacific theater, than about Europe, and what's shown in Saving Private Ryan and similar movies is for "after D-day". "Enemy at the Gate" is a notable recent exception.


If you are talking about returning the lands that were annexed by Poland in 1920s, you must be consecutive and remember that in Munich agreement France, Poland and UK were on German side, - while USSR was against annexation of Sudets and wanted to defend Czechoslovakia, Poland stated that he will not allow to USSR troops to head to Czechoslovakia and France, France... Well, you can figure it out what France did and understand on which "side" were France and UK at that moment.


----------



## mike.s

Sorry, that will lead to a holy war with excursions to Rzeczpospolita, etc  We're nod doing that


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

mike.s said:


> For clarity, the part of World War II, after Russia switched sides, i.e. from June 22, 1941 to May 9, 1945, was/is officially called The Great Patriotic War (Великая Отечественная Война, ВоВ in a more modern parlance) both in SU and in Russia. That other part, starting in 1936 and continuing in 1939 is not often mentioned.


USSR did not switch sides between 1936-1939. In 1936 it fought Germany and Italy in Spain and Japan twice once in Mongolia and once on Manchu/Russian border.


----------



## mike.s

Kirill Sergueev said:


> USSR did not switch sides between 1936-1939. In 1936 it fought Germany and Italy in Spain and Japan twice once in Mongolia and once on Manchu/Russian border.


Yep. And in 1939 it signed Molotov-Ribbentrop, switching sides, no?

It would be more correct for me to originally say "before Germany invaded the Soviet Union" in the original sentence, as SU didn't switch sides in 1941, Germany did. Whats interesting is that talking to people about immediate pre-war years, 1940-41, most say that the feel of the upcoming war were palpable, it was more a question of "when". I'm sure that Dash, being in Estonia, would hear a different point of view as well, if he talks to the locals on the subject. When I was younger, my professional mentor here in the States was married to a woman, whose mother was Estonian and father was an German SS captain. Those were tense and uncomfortable conversations, as she, her mom and infant sister went through a series of Polish concentration camps and later were set free by the Russians. What a mixture. As I've said, it's all quite subjective, isn't it?


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

mike.s said:


> Yep. And in 1939 it signed Molotov-Ribbentrop, switching sides, no?


Nope, Comr. Stalin never agreed to ally with Germany in their endeavors. Just the neutrality and noninterference. Do not forget that Stalin was a Communist and Marxist and a first generation revolutionary. He always see ...... as a part of the collective West and as a class enemy. No side-switching at all.


----------



## mike.s

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Nope, Comr. Stalin never agreed to ally with Germany in their endeavors. Just the neutrality and noninterference. Do not forget that Stalin was a Communist and Marxist and a first generation revolutionary. He always see ...... as a part of the collective West and as a class enemy. No side-switching at all.


Polish, Finnish, Lithuanian, Latvian and Estonian people might disagree, I think.

So it was a strange an unholy agreement. Not alliance, I think that is not the right word. But the secret protocol finally published around '89 (?) basically showed the "spheres of influence" and their divisions. For the record, I think that Munich agreement was just as shameful.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

mike.s said:


> Polish, Finnish, Lithuanian, Latvian and Estonian people might disagree, I think.
> 
> So it was a strange an unholy agreement. Not alliance, I think that is not the right word. But the secret protocol finally published around '89 (?) basically showed the "spheres of influence" and their divisions. For the record, I think that Munich agreement was just as shameful.


The only one who were disagreed were Finnish people. The rest were at least complacent to the situation. Situation between two Great wars seems insane to us. Do not forget that Indian subcontinent used to belong to UK back then and the segregation was a normal thing in the Beacon of Democracy. Japan imported sex slaves from Korea and even liberal Holland made locals work for peanuts on the latex plantations in Indonesia. Stalin believed in Proletarian Revolution by Marx scenario and the agreement was a part of his strategy.


----------



## mike.s

Soviet history of that era is fascinating in that respect They truly believed in "by any means". NEP, industrialization by selling historical artifacts and paying gold to buy old factories, including LIP, etc, both Brest-Litovskij and M-R agreements - anything to survive and advance. I think that mentality slowed down and settled a lot after WW2.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

mike.s said:


> Soviet history of that era is fascinating in that respect They truly believed in "by any means". NEP, industrialization by selling historical artifacts and paying gold to buy old factories, including LIP, etc, both Brest-Litovskij and M-R agreements - anything to survive and advance. I think that mentality slowed down and settled a lot after WW2.


I do not know when Stalin realized that World Revolution is a dead concept possibly by 1942 when he agreed to abandon Comintern in exchange to the Land Lease. May be earlier. But certainly in 1939 he had seed all capitalist as equal enemies and there was not much difference between Germany or France for him.


----------



## mike.s

Kirill Sergueev said:


> I do not know when Stalin realized that World Revolution is a dead concept possibly by 1942 when he agreed to abandon Comintern in exchange to the Land Lease. May be earlier. But certainly in 1939 he had seed all capitalist as equal enemies and there was not much difference between Germany or France for him.


When I was a kid, I found somewhere at home the old bound annual subscriptions to Ogonek and Krokodil from 1952 to 1956. I was 10-ish and remember reading them non-stop for weeks, couldn't put 'em down. One thing that was clear, especially looking at all the officially-approved "Кукрыниксы" cartoons, that at that time they still officially disliked and feared the West a lot. Maybe it was more for public consumption, rater than true believe, by that time. Certainly, be the late 70s, when I found and was reading these magazines, that was clearly the case.


----------



## oldfox

mike.s said:


> Sorry, that will lead to a holy war with excursions to Rzeczpospolita, etc  We're nod doing that


That's why I said that all this about "Russia was on German side in 1939" is totally incorrect, since just couple month before Uk, Poland, France, Spain, Italy, Sweden were on German side (and some of them remained on Reih side further). So you just can't throw in "Russia was on German side" since it's extreme simplification with silencing the bottom of an iceberg.

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## oldfox

mike.s said:


> Yep. And in 1939 it signed Molotov-Ribbentrop, switching sides, no?
> 
> It would be more correct for me to originally say "before Germany invaded the Soviet Union" in the original sentence, as SU didn't switch sides in 1941, Germany did. Whats interesting is that talking to people about immediate pre-war years, 1940-41, most say that the feel of the upcoming war were palpable, it was more a question of "when". I'm sure that Dash, being in Estonia, would hear a different point of view as well, if he talks to the locals on the subject. When I was younger, my professional mentor here in the States was married to a woman, whose mother was Estonian and father was an German SS captain. Those were tense and uncomfortable conversations, as she, her mom and infant sister went through a series of Polish concentration camps and later were set free by the Russians. What a mixture. As I've said, it's all quite subjective, isn't it?


Dear mike, I'm sorry to say that, but opinion of country where backed by authorities parades of waffen-SS veterans are provided is not taken into account, like it said in Russia "derived from word "at all".

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## storyteller

Kirill Sergueev said:


> I do not know when Stalin realized that World Revolution is a dead concept possibly by 1942 when he agreed to abandon Comintern in exchange to the Land Lease. May be earlier. But certainly in 1939 he had seed all capitalist as equal enemies and there was not much difference between Germany or France for him.


The idea of imminent world revolution was gradually abandoned since 1924, and was part of the debate between Stalin and Trotsky (https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Социализм_в_отдельно_взятой_стране). The change didn't occur overnight, of course. 
But till the Cold War there was a clear distinction between 'imperialist' capitalists and common, less dangerous ones. US were considered to be of the second type, so there was no particular hostility against them.


----------



## mike.s

Not sure what is meant. Estonia? I'm saying that each country/people have their own view and interpretation of history. To me, personally, it's interesting to hear each side, even if I strongly disagree with them.


----------



## oldfox

mike.s said:


> Not sure what is meant. Estonia? I'm saying that each country/people have their own view and interpretation of history. To me, personally, it's interesting to hear each side, even if I strongly disagree with them.


I'm talking about this 



 https://ria.ru/world/20170316/1490130250.html

Thats why if you want a correct point of view and not to seed the seed of discord, you need to operate with facts, not "opinions" about "sides".

From 1936 in Europe was situation of rising of three powers:
- Reih, which I must say wasn't "pure evil" in eyes of the rest of the Europe, and it's allies which could be called "The Axis". 
- "The Allies" (but without USSR) - UK and France moustly, and some of the western Europe (you know how Churchill called Poland?).
- Rising Russia aka USSR. Which actually was hostile to the Easten Europe due to different social and economical ideology.

Each two of them were able to "conquer" the third. So when Munich agreement was signed USSR just had no other choise to sign at least non-agression agreement.


----------



## mroatman

mike.s said:


> I'm sure that Dash, being in Estonia, would hear a different point of view as well, if he talks to the locals on the subject.
> ...As I've said, it's all quite subjective, isn't it?





mike.s said:


> Polish, Finnish, Lithuanian, Latvian and Estonian people might disagree, I think.





mike.s said:


> I'm saying that each country/people have their own view and interpretation of history. To me, personally, it's interesting to hear each side, even if I strongly disagree with them.


I won't get involved except to say that this is absolutely true. Everyone has their own experience, their own opinion, their own version of how things transpired. If that isn't abundantly clear, then you need to travel more.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ BACK ON TOPIC ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Bostok said:


> Technically speaking and going towards the franken or not topic, the hands are a little bit unusual (most probably changed from a 1980 Olympics Vostok), but in real life seem rather coherent and the relief dial is gorgeous (first time I see one of these).


Yes, I think the hands are replaced. Based on observations, this model appears to have two acceptable hand variations, but the super-thick blocky style isn't one of them (also, notice the mismatch between gold and chrome).

I think you're right that the hands came from a 923xxx model, perhaps an Olympic commemorative. But these hands were also used in other watches, like Not sure what is meant. Estonia? I'm saying that each country/people have their own view and interpretation of history. To me, personally, it's interesting to hear each side, even if I strongly disagree with them.[/QUOTE]"]this one.


----------



## oldfox

Kirill Sergueev said:


> The only one who were disagreed were Finnish people. The rest were at least complacent to the situation. Situation between two Great wars seems insane to us. Do not forget that Indian subcontinent used to belong to UK back then and the segregation was a normal thing in the Beacon of Democracy. Japan imported sex slaves from Korea and even liberal Holland made locals work for peanuts on the latex plantations in Indonesia. Stalin believed in Proletarian Revolution by Marx scenario and the agreement was a part of his strategy.


I'm just sorry for continuing the topic, maybe this is Raketa atom talking (with which as so comfortable to talk about world's organization*)










But I want to remind that conventional east history of Soviet-Finish war is that Soviets faked air invadings and shellings of Soviet border. And used that fakes to ground the invasion.

But the last declassified Finish documents showed that it actually was real Finish airplanes invasion into Russian territories, and crossing back of this planes was used by Finland to claim that it was Soviet invasion, and so-called "Eastern countries" totally believed to Finland.

* Once again - sorry to Dashiel for this trolling

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## mike.s

oldfox said:


> I'm talking about this
> 
> 
> 
> https://ria.ru/world/20170316/1490130250.html
> 
> Thats why if you want a correct point of view and not to seed the seed of discord, you need to operate with facts, not "opinions" about "sides".


Sorry, but relying on Russian state-owned TV for any sort of truth is beyond my limited mental abilities.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

mike.s said:


> Sorry, but relying on Russian state-owned TV for any sort of truth is beyond my limited mental abilities.


We are now living in the post true society, aren't we?. It is an Orwellian life in a way. "Free press" is now telling lies and state own propaganda machine is producing verifiable facts.


----------



## mike.s

Kirill Sergueev said:


> We are now living in the post true society, aren't we?. It is an Orwellian life in a way. "Free press" is now telling lies and state own propaganda machine is producing verifiable facts.


As a big fan of Orwell, I tend to agree.

There are two ways to tell lies via media. One is to tell 95% truth with 5% lies. The other is 95% lies with 5% truth. The intended result is about the same. The first way is a bit more elegant and doesn't cause nearly as much resentment. It's not about verifiable facts, though. "Vremia" always had verifiable facts. About 5% of the total, in my estimation. There are, indeed, homeless and hungry in US, just like Vremia told us 40 years ago. That doesn't mean I'm able to watch and trust them.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

mike.s said:


> As a big fan of Orwell, I tend to agree.
> 
> There are two ways to tell lies via media. One is to tell 95% truth with 5% lies. The other is 95% lies with 5% truth. The intended result is about the same. The first way is a bit more elegant and doesn't cause nearly as much resentment. It's not about verifiable facts, though. "Vremia" always had verifiable facts. About 5% of the total, in my estimation. There are, indeed, homeless and hungry in US, just like Vremia told us 40 years ago. That doesn't mean I'm able to watch and trust them.


I miss America magazine from 70-80-is. The skies were blue and the grass was emerald green. American people were dressed up in nice suits and shoes and no obesity detected on any illustrations. All pictures were done on Kodachrome now I know. That was a secret sauce I believe. I also thought that and average American live in the house like "Home alone" characters...But the truth is the truth and waffen-SS parade in Riga is a reality do we like it or not.


----------



## mike.s

There are facts. There are presentations of facts. And there are conclusions. The funniest thing is that all three differ, depending on what angle you view them from. 

PS. As I've said, I've been to Dahau a few times. It's a tough experience. I wrote after the first visit, 20 years ago, that what I would always remember is the little kids living right outside the wall and hitting a soccer ball against the camp's wall, oblivious to what happened there.


----------



## oldfox

mike.s said:


> Sorry, but relying on Russian state-owned TV for any sort of truth is beyond my limited mental abilities.


Sorry, but this is not what one can expect from an intellectual, educated person - to refuse data only on the ground of "I don't like it, I don't like the source".
Can I remind you the situation with Colin Powell and THE glass-tube with "100 % percent Iraqi biological weapon", or George Bush Senior with the "true story" told by a girl that was claimed as "independent witness" (but was daughter of one of the ambassadors): "they throw infants on the street out from hospital". For how many people this lies ended with their deaths?

So don't you dare to take a "state-owned TV" as an argument.


----------



## mroatman

You have all made your points. A truly wonderful thread derailment, bravo ?

Now can one of you decipher this god-damned Cyrillic engraving for me, please


----------



## oldfox

mroatman said:


> You have all made your points. A truly wonderful thread derailment, bravo
> 
> Now can one of you decipher this god-damned Cyrillic engraving for me, please
> 
> View attachment 12538045


For you - everything!*

In (good) memory to Sasha (Alexander)
30th of October 1953

* [Small]Do not consider as official offer.
Does not include any official obligations of financial character.
[/Small]

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

oldfox said:


> For you - anything!*
> 
> In (good) memory to Sasha (Alexander)
> 30th of October 1953
> 
> *Do not consider as official offer.
> Does not include any official obligations of financial character.


Hah, this is perfect, thank you 😍 And what a sweet engraving.

Though the date must be 1958, or else the watch doesn't make much sense. (Consider that a clue for something good to come...)


----------



## oldfox

mroatman said:


> Hah, this is perfect, thank you  And what a sweet engraving.
> 
> Though the date must be 1958, or else the watch doesn't make much sense. (Consider that a clue for something good to come...)


On the second thought, I must admit that it's 1958, the left part of the "8" is too thin so I considered is at 53, and yes it was back thought that it's too early.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

oldfox said:


> For you - everything!*
> 
> In (good) memory to Sasha (Alexander)
> 30th of October 1953


Sasha could be male or female or even a transgender as a matter of fact not necessary Alexander...


----------



## mike.s

More accurately, I'd say:"Remember us, Sasha", but the same idea.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

mike.s said:


> More accurately, I'd say:"Remember us, Sasha", but the same idea.


That sound like a "goodbye forever :'("


----------



## tokareva

This is exactly why I find these translations so entertaining,I just hope the Russian missile controls are clearly marked ON/OFF.


----------



## mike.s

Kirill Sergueev said:


> That sound like a "goodbye forever :'("


No. The use of words "in memory" (as in singular) actually sounds like the guy (girl) is pretty much dead. If anything, I'd say: "To Sasha, for good memories". Then again, if it's a girl that sounds a bit douchy.

More formally, it's: "To Sacha, to remember us by".

Or, after some thinking: "As a keepsake to Sasha". Yeah, that't probably most accurate.


----------



## mike.s

tokareva said:


> This is exactly why I find these translations so entertaining,I just hope the Russian missile controls are clearly marked ON/OFF.


I have a story about that (my aunt's husband was actually a captain in the Russian army at a strategic nuclear missile silo in the 60s). But I'd rather not tell it, lest it turns into another cluster...


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

mike.s said:


> No. The use of words "in memory" (as in singular) actually sounds like the guy (girl) is pretty much dead. If anything, I'd say: "To Sasha, for good memories". Then again, if it's a girl that sounds a bit douchy.
> 
> More formally, it's: "To Sacha, to remember us by".
> 
> Or, after some thinking: "As a keepsake to Sasha". Yeah, that't probably most accurate.


I asked my native speaker daughter she said: "For good memories to Sasha". But she is not that certain. I can imagine how difficult would be a poetry translation.


----------



## mike.s

Kirill Sergueev said:


> I can imagine how difficult would be a poetry translation.


I've done that, mostly as an exercise. Don't like doing it, it's pretty difficult and stressful. At one point we were exchanging separate translations of Okudzhava with my editor. For fun. "Xcept it wasn't all that much fun


----------



## oldfox

*Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*



tokareva said:


> This is exactly why I find these translations so entertaining,I just hope the Russian missile controls are clearly marked ON/OFF.


I just so upset that I can't translate the whole episode, but you hit the bull eye - the signs on the sides of a tap says "sparkling" and "still":






/Context - one civil guy, that occasionally got on board of a military ship, unintentionally caused launch of two missels while he was seeking for a glass of water/

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## oldfox

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Sasha could be male or female or even a transgender as a matter of fact not necessary Alexander...


I considered that it's a men's watch... But possible.

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## oldfox

mike.s said:


> More accurately, I'd say:"Remember us, Sasha", but the same idea.


For those, who understand Russian/native speaker and aware about criminal situation in the late 1940s and the early 1950s (frankly speaking - not so good), at the end of this sentence I just want to add "сука". Like Помни нас, Саша, сучара. Мы ещё придём за тобой.

If you interested to be in the context - you can watch the movie here 



 or here https://soviet.............com/adventure/103-mesto-vstrechi-izmenit-nelzya.html


----------



## mroatman

mike.s said:


> If anything, I'd say: "To Sasha, for good memories". Then again, *if it's a girl that sounds a bit douchy*.


Haha, agreed.



mike.s said:


> after some thinking: "As a keepsake to Sasha".


After reading all the different possibilities, I agree that "As a keepsake to Sasha" is the best-sounding modern translation (to my Yankee ears).

"For good memories to Sasha" is probably more literal, but it is quite a strange construction. The more-proper "To Sasha, for good memories" is also possible, but still feels a bit clunky and maybe old-fashioned.

Thanks for a fascinating analysis everyone! I'll show the watch later today.


----------



## NuttySlack

Can anyone help to decipher this engraving? I have rubbed it with graphite to improve the contrast as it was really hard to photograph:









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*



oldfox said:


> I just so upset that I can't translate the whole episode, but you hit the bull eye - the signs on the sides of a tap says "sparkling" and "still":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /Context - one civil guy, that occasionally got on board of a military ship, unintentionally caused launch of two missels while he was seeking for a glass of water/
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


This is hilarious!


----------



## tokareva

NuttySlack said:


> Can anyone help to decipher this engraving? I have rubbed it with graphite to improve the contrast as it was really hard to photograph:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


 I can't wait to see what this says!


----------



## mike.s

oldfox said:


> For those, who understand Russian/native speaker and aware about criminal situation in the late 1940s and the early 1950s (frankly speaking - not so good), at the end of this sentence I just want to add "сука". Like Помни нас, Саша, сучара. Мы ещё придём за тобой.


That would be a good inscription on the late 40s Pobeda or mid-90s Poljot. I'd buy it.


----------



## mike.s

NuttySlack said:


> Can anyone help to decipher this engraving? I have rubbed it with graphite to improve the contrast as it was really hard to photograph:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


It's not Russian, it's Ukrainian. Says "To T. Op. Bovnianko on his 60th birthday from the collective farm management". The name is a bit hard to read. The full name is likely Taras Opanasovich Bovnianko.


----------



## NuttySlack

Thanks Mike!


----------



## mike.s

Oldfox, would you agree it's "Bovnianku" with a B? "Cause if I read the first letter as a G, like it looks to me... No, can't be.


----------



## oldfox

mike.s said:


> Oldfox, would you agree it's "Bovnianku" with a B? "Cause if I read the first letter as a G, like it looks to me... No, can't be.


I'm impressed that you managed to see smth, but based on what you've seen, actually, what my small knowledge in south-east Russian family names tells me (and google approves), that there is Vovnjanko (https://www.google.ru/search?q=вовн...1.69i57j0l5.3554j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8), but not Bovnjanko at all (https://www.google.ru/search?newwin...zsjWAhUlKpoKHbCTCE0QvgUIJSgB&biw=1789&bih=743). So it rather Vovnjanko but not Bovnjanko.


----------



## mike.s

Could well be, as "вовно" means "wool" in Ukrainian.


----------



## oldfox

to be precise - вовн*а*


----------



## willjackson

Could I get some help with this dial? It's a beautiful Poljot 17 jewels movement, but I am unfamiliar with the dial. Thanks!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpmurray

willjackson said:


> Could I get some help with this dial? It's a beautiful Poljot 17 jewels movement, but I am unfamiliar with the dial. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thanks brand is Stolichnie. I've not seen that dial with the KP-1 designation under the brand before, but i I have no reason to doubt it's authenticity. Fantastic condition!


----------



## willjackson

bpmurray said:


> Thanks brand is Stolichnie. I've not seen that dial with the KP-1 designation under the brand before, but i I have no reason to doubt it's authenticity. Fantastic condition!


Thanks bro.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mike.s

bpmurray said:


> Thanks brand is Stolichnie. I've not seen that dial with the KP-1 designation under the brand before, but i I have no reason to doubt it's authenticity. Fantastic condition!


Actually, it should be КЛ-1, which is Class-1, highest available precision, if memory serves.

Столичные, Stolichnie, very much like the once-popular vodka, means Capital.


----------



## oldfox

mike.s said:


> Actually, it should be КЛ-1, which is Class-1, highest available precision, if memory serves.
> 
> Столичные, Stolichnie, very much like the once-popular vodka, means Capital.


Better to say Metropolitan, since it means or "belongs to capital" or "came from capital".

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## willjackson

oldfox said:


> Better to say Metropolitan, since it means or "belongs to capital" or "came from capital".
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


Thanks again everyone! Does anyone have a photo of one in its case? I got it without armor.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mike.s

oldfox said:


> Better to say Metropolitan, since it means or "belongs to capital" or "came from capital".


Not really. Metropolitan means something else, not particularly related to "capital". More just a big city or large urban area. Capital used here as an adjective, if it matters. As in Capital watch, Capital living, for example.


----------



## oldfox

mike.s said:


> Not really. Metropolitan means something else, not particularly related to "capital". More just a big city or large urban area. Capital used here as an adjective, if it matters. As in Capital watch, Capital living, for example.


I can not agree, Metropolis means capital, Metropolitan - belongs to or from Metropolis. At nowadays this word can be used in wider meaning, but still. 
If you would say "Capital as an adjective" it would be more correct, but since in Russian Capital as a noun and Capital as an adjective is written differentluy, more correct to translate it also in different spelling, since on the dial is written not "Capital as an adjective, class 1".


----------



## mike.s

oldfox said:


> I can not agree, Metropolis means capital, Metropolitan - belongs to or from Metropolis. At nowadays this word can be used in wider meaning, but still.
> If you would say "Capital as an adjective" it would be more correct, but since in Russian Capital as a noun and Capital as an adjective is written differentluy, more correct to translate it also in different spelling, since on the dial is written not "Capital as an adjective, class 1".


Metropolis does not mean "capital" in English (and not sure it ever really did). For example NYC is a metropolis, but not a capital. The meaning of the Russian word Столица is Capital, not Metropolis.

In English, a word can be a noun, and adjective and a verb without changing the spelling, English speakers understand it and don't need to be explained that simple and ingrained fact. I'm sorry, I don't really feel a need to explain this in this particular English-speaking forum.


----------



## oldfox

mike.s said:


> Metropolis does not mean "capital" in English (and not sure it ever really did). For example NYC is a metropolis, but not a capital. The meaning of the Russian word Столица is Capital, not Metropolis.
> 
> In English, a word can be a noun, and adjective and a verb without changing the spelling, English speakers understand it and don't need to be explained that simple and ingrained fact. I'm sorry, I don't really feel a need to explain this in this particular English-speaking forum.


Ok, maybe I'm wrong and English speaking man clearly distinguish noun and adjective without a context.

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## mike.s

This is in the same vein why some expressions are not easily translated in an "exact" way. Recent "Sasha" comes to mind. Hard to explain, but because the words don't really change, there's no such mental emphasis on whether it's a noun or an adjective if there's no context as it would be to a Russian. Small linguistic nuances, I believe, that, essentially, can only be seen from outside in.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

mike.s said:


> Metropolis does not mean "capital" in English (and not sure it ever really did). For example NYC is a metropolis, but not a capital. The meaning of the Russian word Столица is Capital, not Metropolis.
> 
> In English, a word can be a noun, and adjective and a verb without changing the spelling, English speakers understand it and don't need to be explained that simple and ingrained fact. I'm sorry, I don't really feel a need to explain this in this particular English-speaking forum.


 Could not agreed more. Washington DC is a capital, but not even close to be a metropolis. Or even better - Helena is a capital of Montana but no metropolis at all.


----------



## bpmurray

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Could not agreed more. Washington DC is a capital, but not even close to be a metropolis. Or even better - Helena is a capital of Montana but no metropolis at all.


Would liked to have seen Montana:


----------



## mroatman

willjackson said:


> Thanks again everyone! Does anyone have a photo of one in its case? I got it without armor.


I'm afraid this one came in a solid gold case. Good luck sourcing one of those... :roll:

Rare Stolichnie Q1 First Class 14k SOLID GOLD 583 Russian Watch 1 mchz Kirovskie | eBay









The "regular" Stolichnie case would probably work as well -- though I'm not sure the dial dimensions are precisely identical. 
https://mroatman.wixsite.com/watches-of-the-ussr/stolichnie


----------



## cptwalker

Need help translating this one









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

От Министра Путей сообщения СССР 17 июля 1962 From Minister of the Transportation on July 17th 1962. I cannot read the name...


----------



## cptwalker

Kirill Sergueev said:


> От Министра Путей сообщения СССР 17 июля 1962 From Minister of the Transportation on July 17th 1962. I cannot read the name...


Is this better?


----------



## storyteller

"Т(оварищу) Ктитареву С.М. от министра путей сообщения" - "To C(omrade) S.M. Ktitarev from the Minister of Transport". According to wiki (https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Министерство_путей_сообщения) from 1931 on, this Министерство путей сообщения was in charge of railroads only.


----------



## NuttySlack

I'd be grateful If someone could decipher this engraving. I suspect it may not be Russian.









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## mike.s

To the Respected Aleksey Maksimovich on his 50th birthday from co-workers at KPURP (Kaliningrad Administration of Fishing Industry).


----------



## NuttySlack

mike.s said:


> To the Respected Aleksey Maksimovich on his 50th birthday from co-workers at KPURP (Kaliningrad Administration of Fishing Industry).


Thanks so much, Mike!

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb

Any help deciphering this would be much appreciated. I figured out the 1981! But beyond that, I am lost. Thanks in advance comrades!















Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

To Leonid Petrovich Vinnichkov - the best mentor - from the Department of the Internal Affairs (police) June 1981.
Apparently it is to commemorate the best mentor for the troubled youths.


----------



## Dub Rubb

Kirill Sergueev said:


> To Leonid Petrovich Vinnichkov - the best mentor - from the Department of the Internal Affairs (police) June 1981.
> Apparently it is to commemorate the best mentor for the troubled youths.


Thank you! It is really cool to know the little bit of extra history behind the watch. I appreciate the help!

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## cptwalker

What does the text say at the bottom of the dial? It's very small and I tried to get the best picture I could with my camera.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

It says 17 jewels. Or you need on the very bottom? Usually it would be made in USSR.


----------



## cptwalker

Kirill Sergueev said:


> It says 17 jewels. Or you need on the very bottom? Usually it would be made in USSR.


Thanks yes I need the very bottom. Does it say made in ussr or something else?

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Straight_time

The smaller line at 6 reads "гчз пенза" (State Watch Factory Penza).


----------



## cptwalker

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*

Thank you straight_time

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neruda

I tried to enlarge and enhance your photo - don't know if it will help anyone:









It certainly doesn't say "made in USSR" - there seems to have been a relatively short period before "made in USSR" became commonplace when the factory where the watch was made is specified, perhaps this is the case here? Strangely it looks like the lettering is on the chapter ring and not on the dial itself.


----------



## Bostok

Thank you in advance:


----------



## SinanjuStein

Bostok said:


> Thank you in advance:


To (my) dear wife Ola, happy birthday from Vanya.

Surprisingly legible.


----------



## Kye752




----------



## SinanjuStein

Kye752 said:


> View attachment 12788905


This is a bit less legible that the last one, and i actually find it a bit hard to understand but i'll give it a go as i gotta work on my Russian again.

Tov (Tovarish/Comrade)
Sebelninovu A.C
For 
Positive
Work
In Organs (As part of)
Prosecutors office (Not entirely sure about this line)
From General
Prosecutor (of) CCCP


----------



## Kye752

Thank you haha at least it has an interesting past i was hoping it wasn't for a birthday or something of an everyday occurance


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

SinanjuStein said:


> This is a bit less legible that the last one, and i actually find it a bit hard to understand but i'll give it a go as i gotta work on my Russian again.
> 
> Tov (Tovarish/Comrade)
> Sebelninovu A.C
> For
> Positive
> Work
> In Organs (As part of)
> Prosecutors office (Not entirely sure about this line)
> From General
> Prosecutor (of) CCCP


To Comr. Sedelnikov for the positive (sic) work etc..From the USSR State Persecutor 19.04.1954...Keep it. It is historical watch. The USSR State Procurator at the time was Roman Rudenko. The guy who was representing Soviets on the Nuremberg Trial.


----------



## Kye752

Wow thats amazing i didnt think itd be anything like that for a $55 watch


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Kye752 said:


> Wow thats amazing i didnt think itd be anything like that for a $55 watch


The watch with such inscription were pretty prestigious departmental awards. It was almost like a medal, big deal back then. This one came from the highest persecutor office in the USSR.


----------



## Kye752

Kirill Sergueev said:


> The watch with such inscription were pretty prestigious departmental awards. It was almost like a medal, big deal back then. This one came from the highest persecutor office in the USSR.


Im really happy with my purchase seems like i bought a piece of history not just a nice watch thank you so much for your knowlegde about it too


----------



## Kye752

Found another the seller took a bad picture


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Kye752 said:


> Found another the seller took a bad picture


From the Commander of Caspian Flotilla...


----------



## Kye752

Anyone know what this one says?


----------



## schnurrp

Let me get in line.....


----------



## meranom

Kye752 said:


> Anyone know what this one says?
> View attachment 12797901


From the collective of LZA to Suslov on the 60th anniversary day. 2.7.64. Lviv.

LZA - https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Львовский_завод_автопогрузчиков i think


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

schnurrp said:


> Let me get in line.....
> 
> View attachment 12798027


On (your) Birthday July-70.


----------



## schnurrp

Kirill Sergueev said:


> On (your) Birthday July-70.


Thanks, comrade.


----------



## Kye752

meranom said:


> From the collective of LZA to Suslov on the 60th anniversary day. 2.7.64. Lviv.
> 
> LZA - https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Львовский_завод_автопогрузчиков i think


Haha much better than what i thought it mightve been used translate and stopped after i got suppository for a word haha


----------



## Kye752

And another thank you in advance


----------



## meranom

Shockproof.
To Favorov Yu.L. from the Ministry of Railways of the USSR. September 28, 1961
Dust-proof.


----------



## Kye752

meranom said:


> Shockproof.
> To Favorov Yu.L. from the Ministry of Railways of the USSR. September 28, 1961
> Dust-proof.


Thank you meranom i am glad its a part of industry


----------



## schnurrp

How about this one, comrades:









Thanks.


----------



## kev80e

Kye752 said:


> Thank you meranom i am glad its a part of industry


Any chance of a front picture. Very cool engraving.


----------



## Kye752

kev80e said:


> Any chance of a front picture. Very cool engraving.


Sure thing


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

schnurrp said:


> How about this one, comrades:
> 
> View attachment 12806267
> 
> 
> Thanks.


To Karenov 9-5-1945 - 9-5-1970 MDSSR
Years of service award sort of . I do not know what MDSSR or MOSSR is. This font is kind of squarish non standard and hard to read. Could be Moldavian Soviet Socialist Republic...


----------



## schnurrp

Kirill Sergueev said:


> To Karenov 9-5-1945 - 9-5-1970 MDSSR
> Years of service award sort of . I do not know what MDSSR or MOSSR is. This font is kind of squarish non standard and hard to read. Could be Moldavian Soviet Socialist Republic...


Thanks, Kirill.


----------



## kev80e

Kye752 said:


> Sure thing
> View attachment 12807005


Thanks very much. Never seen one of these with a RR connection before. Fantastic find .


----------



## Kye752

kev80e said:


> Thanks very much. Never seen one of these with a RR connection before. Fantastic find .


Thankyou ill post it back up when its had that dust removed, polished crystal and a bit of TLC this was my 10th watch so i wanted something that was flash haha


----------



## detroie

It can be MO which is Ministry of Defence


----------



## kev80e

Don't know if this is possible to translate. Unfortunately it's a bit scratched in places but hopefully the experts can get something. Any help gratefully received as I don't have a clue.


----------



## Uros TSI

Not that good photos but I can see "To Mr. Ivan Ivanovich.. ' and these were common engravings on watches gifted by companies for xx years of labor or for retirement in socialist countries like Yugoslavia for instance. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kev80e

Uros TSI said:


> Not that good photos but I can see "To Mr. Ivan Ivanovich.. ' and these were common engravings on watches gifted by companies for xx years of labor or for retirement in socialist countries like Yugoslavia for instance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks very much I really appreciate your help. I will try and get better pictures tomorrow .


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

It looks like to Ivan Ivanovich for his 50th anniversary....


----------



## kev80e

Thanks very much Kirill and Uros. I assume this is around the edge? It has the date 25-06-84 .
I think I recognise the first word in the middle bit as from, comparing to others so another photo of that bit, hopefully better .


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

From the collective (colleagues or staff) of OGMet - most likely Chief Metallurgist Department.

I think proper translation is from the Chief Metallurgist Department staff


----------



## kev80e

Kirill Sergueev said:


> From the collective (colleagues or staff) of OGMet - most likely Chief Metallurgist Department.
> 
> I think proper translation is from the Chief Metallurgist Department staff


That's fantastic Kirill thanks very much.


----------



## bpmurray

Thank you in advance!


----------



## meranom

N.N on the 50th anniversary day
Department of Theoretical Foundations of Electrical Engineering


----------



## bpmurray

meranom said:


> N.N on the 50th anniversary day
> Department of Theoretical Foundations of Electrical Engineering


Thank you!


----------



## S.H.

If somebody could help me on this one...


----------



## detroie

S.H. said:


> If somebody could help me on this one...
> 
> View attachment 12869179


I think it is not russian.

looks like "for the 15 year", than it's definitely not russian


----------



## Surok55

detroie said:


> I think it is not russian.
> 
> looks like "for the 15 year", than it's definitely not russian


It is Serbian. Upper string says "Za 15 god(ine) rada" = "For 15 years of work". Middle string with two abbreviations is unclear for me... The middle word "cistoca" means "cleanness", but i don't know what means other letters. Maybe someone who knows serbian better can help you.


----------



## S.H.

Thank you!


----------



## Kye752

Thank you in advance


----------



## detroie

Kye752 said:


> View attachment 12873745
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance


M.F. Evdokimenky for work, partnership Znamya. Ukrainian Soviet Socialist Republic


----------



## Surok55

detroie said:


> M.F. Evdokimenky for work, partnership Znamya. Ukrainian Soviet Socialist Republic


Partnership "Znannya", "knowledge" in ukranian.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Surok55 said:


> Partnership "Znannya", "knowledge" in ukranian.


It is not "Patrnership" it is Society "Knowledge" - the organization responsible for the post school adult education. They gave lectures and seminars on such topics as "Possibility of life on Mars" "trans planet trips in the nearest future" "Intelligent design as a revisionist concept" etc. Very interesting organisation.


----------



## Kye752

Kirill Sergueev said:


> It is not "Patrnership" it is Society "Knowledge" - the organization responsible for the post school adult education. They gave lectures and seminars on such topics as "Possibility of life on Mars" "trans planet trips in the nearest future" "Intelligent design as a revisionist concept" etc. Very interesting organisation.


Thank you for including that its prrtty interesting


----------



## Kye752

I also have another if you could?









Its not super clear i havent got a better photo yet


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

To Koxoustov V.P. - for the active participation in the agricultural harvesting in Kazakhstan 1972.


----------



## Kye752

Thank you once again!


----------



## kev80e

Another one I need help with please gents.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

To Nikolay Pavlovich Smirnov, for the excellent service form the deputy director of the (rail)road. March 12, 1995.


----------



## mroatman

Kirill Sergueev said:


> To Nikolay Pavlovich Smirnov, for the excellent service form the deputy director of the (rail)road. March 12, 1995.


Some say the way to a man's heart is through his stomach. But I think the way to Kev's heart is through a railroad inscription.

Nice one, Kev, and excellent translation, Kirill!


----------



## kev80e

Kirill Sergueev said:


> To Nikolay Pavlovich Smirnov, for the excellent service form the deputy director of the (rail)road. March 12, 1995.


Excellent thanks very Kirill , I really would be lost without your help.


mroatman said:


> Some say the way to a man's heart is through his stomach. But I think the way to Kev's heart is through a railroad inscription.
> 
> Nice one, Kev, and excellent translation, Kirill!


I am bit of a sucker for an inscription , especially mentioning the RR on a RR watch.
View attachment 12888819


----------



## Kye752

Anyone know what this one says?


----------



## Surok55

Старшему лейтенанту медслужбы Осипову К.И. от главнокомандующего ВМФ. 1959 г.
To Senior Lieutenant of the Medical Service Osipov K.I. from the commander-in-chief of the Navy.


----------



## Kye752

Thank you sounds like an interesting one


----------



## kev80e

Kye752 said:


> Thank you sounds like an interesting one


That's a brilliant one you got . Is a navy themed watch at all?


----------



## Kye752

kev80e said:


> That's a brilliant one you got . Is a navy themed watch at all?


Nah kev shes a pobeda just a lovely clean little thing


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Kye752 said:


> Anyone know what this one says?
> 
> View attachment 12901247


I wish to know for what merits the Senior Lieutenant, Medical Service would get a price watch from the Chief of Navy Operation in 1959...Must be a story behind. First Soviet Nuclear sub doctor?


----------



## Kye752

Kirill Sergueev said:


> I wish to know for what merits the Senior Lieutenant, Medical Service would get a price watch from the Chief of Navy Operation in 1959...Must be a story behind. First Soviet Nuclear sub doctor?


 At that stage in a naval career youd be doing paperwork i'd imagine they would have had a long career or had spear headed some form of medical advancement or technology


----------



## Geoff Adams

*Re: Q&amp;A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*

Greetings Comrades,

The below images are casebacks from two examples of 17j Sturnanskie Gagarins. From another thread we have a query. The top one is mine, which is confirmed as correct for this model, but the exmple below has been found on another 17j piece. Can anyone do some translation please to ascertain whether or not the bottom caseback is correct for a Sturnanskie 17j as well. Thanks...









Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Shock resistant balance. Dust and water resistant. 
Dust and water resistant with shock resistant mechanism.


----------



## Stuey63

This makes me want to get an engraved watch! So interesting.

I'd probably end up with one that said 'If you can read this you are too close'.


----------



## Danilao

*Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*

I know, I'm off topic and I ask forgiveness so far for your patience but I would need help from fellow Russians.

I came into possession of some documents that belonged to a Soviet citizen (Armenian, to be precise) who, during the Second World War, fought in Italy alongside the Italian partisan groups against the .... troops.
The documents are written in Italian and with those I do not have any kind of problem but to them someone has added some labels written in Russian (I believe) which I can not decipher.
Below you can see the photos of the labels; Would someone be able to translate them?

I thank you in advance and I promise that I will mention the collaboration in the article that I will write on these (very precious for me) pieces of paper and history


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*



Danilao said:


> I know, I'm off topic and I ask forgiveness so far for your patience but I would need help from fellow Russians.
> 
> I came into possession of some documents that belonged to a Soviet citizen (Armenian, to be precise) who, during the Second World War, fought in Italy alongside the Italian partisan groups against the .... troops.
> The documents are written in Italian and with those I do not have any kind of problem but to them someone has added some labels written in Russian (I believe) which I can not decipher.
> Below you can see the photos of the labels; Would someone be able to translate them?
> 
> I thank you in advance and I promise that I will mention the collaboration in the article that I will write on these (very precious for me) pieces of paper and history
> 
> View attachment 13445419
> 
> Testimonial year 1945
> 
> View attachment 13445421
> 
> label of goods ( may be it is a coupon for the rationed dry goods ?) year 1944, city of Conselve, Italy
> 
> View attachment 13445427
> 
> Provost marshall office of Moteretto Terme confirmed that Avetis Martirosyan stayed with Italian family of Carlo Vencenze from November 9th 1944 to May 5th 1945 and worked with them very good (means his performance was good). Signed Comander and Military Comissar Gerardo Tibetty
> 
> View attachment 13445433
> 
> Testimonial of May 21st 1945 signed by the Commander of the partisan unit of the city of Conselve, Italy. Igo Jupter
> 
> View attachment 13445437


Pass May 8 1945, city of Padova, Italy


----------



## Danilao

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*



Kirill Sergueev said:


> Pass May 8 1945, city of Padova, Italy


Thank you Kirill, your collaboration, but above all your willingness to help us, is commendable.

This information is very useful to me, I thank you again


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*



Danilao said:


> Thank you Kirill, your collaboration, but above all your willingness to help us, is commendable.
> 
> This information is very useful to me, I thank you again


You always welcome. My personal communication does not work. I can only receive messages....


----------



## bpmurray

Hi everyone,

Two new Komandirskie's came in today, but with engraved casebacks. If anyone can help translate, thank you in advance!


----------



## vintorez

bpmurray said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Two new Komandirskie's came in today, but with engraved casebacks. If anyone can help translate, thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 13585559


"To Colonel-Engineer Vasiliev V.S.
from the Minister of Defense USSR
1976"

I'll leave the second one for someone more knowledgeable - can't see it very well and my cursive is pretty rusty


----------



## PanKorop

Second:

“Майору Баскакову в день 25-летия службы, от командования 27/XI/69”

= To Maj. Baskakov on his 25th anniversary of duty, from his commander(*) Nov. 27th ‘69

* else: from commanding staff


----------



## bpmurray

PanKorop said:


> Second:
> 
> "Майору Баскакову в день 25-летия службы, от командования 27/XI/69"
> 
> = To Maj. Baskakov on his 25th anniversary of duty, from his commander(*) Nov. 27th '69
> 
> * else: from commanding staff





vintorez said:


> "To Colonel-Engineer Vasiliev V.S.
> from the Minister of Defense USSR
> 1976"
> 
> I'll leave the second one for someone more knowledgeable - can't see it very well and my cursive is pretty rusty


Thanks to you both!

Also, 25 years in the service and still a Major? That seems like very, very slow advancement. Can anyone comment?


----------



## PanKorop

bpmurray said:


> Thanks to you both!
> 
> Also, 25 years in the service and still a Major? That seems like very, very slow advancement. Can anyone comment?


One greets a military by his last rank, doesn't one? Maybe I should have replaced "duty" by "career".
Not that it made it a lightning fast career: didn't reach Lt-Colonel in 25 years. So, maybe drafted in 1944 as private?
Maybe he even got his Major's star on double stripe as usual promotion before decommissioning...
Anyway, all just in time to take Berlin, and Prague at the end!
I like the anonymous commander reference: don't want to unveil who it was, as so many western spies just buy fatherland's watches just to collect data-we know your real name, btw ;-)

And maybe comrade Major had a second back custom-engraved: _25 years of duty, and all I got for it was that stupid watch!_


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

bpmurray said:


> Thanks to you both!
> 
> Also, 25 years in the service and still a Major? That seems like very, very slow advancement. Can anyone comment?


That happens. The guy could be commissioned from the enlistment. It may be a war time promotion and he did not have any specific education since he started in 1943 right on the middle of the WWII. Or he could be serving in the Air-force where promotions were very slow coming. He could be demoted for various reasons as well. We know nothing.


----------



## pithy

*Cyrillic?*

Pursuant to a discussion on enamel dials I scanned this from an old kwks pw skel from the boneyard as an example of fine detail. 15mm x 5mm.

Translations?


----------



## kinaed

*Re: Cyrillic?*



pithy said:


> Pursuant to a discussion on enamel dials I scanned this from an old kwks pw skel from the boneyard as an example of fine detail. 15mm x 5mm.
> 
> Translations?


Georges Favre Jacot
Locle

-k


----------



## pithy

*Re: Cyrillic?*



kinaed said:


> Georges Favre Jacot
> Locle
> 
> -k


Garcias!


----------



## JacobC

*Re: Cyrillic?*



pithy said:


> Garcias!


Wow you are really bad at Russian

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mihai_a380

*Re: Cyrillic?*

More info here https://www.zenith-watches.com/en_en/icones/georges-favre-jacot


----------



## pithy

*Re: Cyrillic?*

I'm a big fan of russian watches.

They just happen to be a little older than the average watch discussed here.


----------



## mariomart

Hello 

Could someone please decipher this Chistopol Type 1 case back for me please?


----------



## PanKorop

mariomart said:


> Hello
> 
> Could someone please decipher this Chistopol Type 1 case back for me please?


"To comrade Kalchitsky
for his devoted work,
on the jubilee day of
Odessa
[grain-]milling 
institute"

I wondered if it was Odessa humour - the city is renowned for its practical jokes and double-entendre. But no, it seems serious...

Now, do I win the right to see the other side of the proud miller's stamped case trophy? I mean, it's probably one of the oldest civilian Chistopol watches I'll get to see!


----------



## mariomart

PanKorop said:


> Now, do I win the right to see the other side of the proud miller's stamped case trophy? I mean, it's probably one of the oldest civilian Chistopol watches I'll get to see!


Thank you, and of course 

Dated 4th Quarter 1947. The hands are paint filled not lumed, hence why the dial is not lumed.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

PanKorop said:


> "To comrade Kalchitsky
> for his devoted work,
> on the jubilee day of
> Odessa
> [grain-]milling
> institute"
> 
> I wondered if it was Odessa humour - the city is renowned for its practical jokes and double-entendre. But no, it seems serious...
> 
> Now, do I win the right to see the other side of the proud miller's stamped case trophy? I mean, it's probably one of the oldest civilian Chistopol watches I'll get to see!


Одесский институт инженеров мукомольной промышленности и элеваторного хозяйства (1939) Apparently the official name was something like Odessa Engineering School for grain-milling and grain preservation. Sounds too specific but it later became Odessa National Academy of Food Technologies.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

oops


----------



## Straight_time

mariomart said:


> . The hands are paint filled not lumed, hence why the dial is not lumed.


My 2 cents: I think that the watch came out from the factory with unlumed (sword?) hands and it was "upgraded" shortly after by putting _lumed_ cathedral hands on it (or maybe it might even be bought that way, but we have no documentary evidence of this).

I base my theory upon the belief that modifying a "basic" model should have been very cost-effective for the owner, on the fact that there are just too many nicely preserved examples around in that configuration to think that they all were frankenized nowadays to cheat buyers, and on the consideration that this combo "works" -unlike the opposite lumed dial/unlumed hands, which would make no sense at all, you can easily tell the time in the dark.

I therefore presume that the hands were paint filled at a later stage -maybe to increase the sales appeal, as those left as skeletons aren't just as nice to see- and you probably could do better justice to your (very nice already) Type-1 by applying new real lume.


----------



## mariomart

Straight_time said:


> My 2 cents: I think that the watch came out from the factory with unlumed (sword?) hands and it was "upgraded" shortly after by putting _lumed_ cathedral hands on it (or maybe it might even be bought that way, but we have no documentary evidence of this).
> 
> I base my theory upon the belief that modifying a "basic" model should have been very cost-effective for the owner, on the fact that there are just too many nicely preserved examples around in that configuration to think that they all were frankenized nowadays to cheat buyers, and on the consideration that this combo "works" -unlike the opposite lumed dial/unlumed hands, which would make no sense at all, you can easily tell the time in the dark.
> 
> I therefore presume that the hands were paint filled at a later stage -maybe to increase the sales appeal, as those left as skeletons aren't just as nice to see- and you probably could do better justice to your (very nice already) Type-1 by applying new real lume.


I did a bit of research previously when buying this watch and it seems that this model was issued with paint filled hands from the factory in the second half of 1947 as several examples have surfaced.

Here is ill-phill's example which is from the same production period as mine, 4/47 https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/chistopol-type1-1947-a-137964.html









Here is Lucidor's example which was produced 3/47 Tschistopolsky K-43 - BDWF Forum Index Page


----------



## Straight_time

I see, but Lucidor himself wrote: "_The dial is minimalistic, but correct for this type of watch. The hands have probably been repainted_." :think:


----------



## mariomart

Straight_time said:


> I see, but Lucidor himself wrote: "_The dial is minimalistic, but correct for this type of watch. The hands have probably been repainted_." :think:


There will never be a definitive answer, and it's possible these were done by a 3rd party watchmaker, however i myself personally am of the opinion that when I find enough exact spec watches from the exact same time period it lends a little credibility to the watch being a possible genuine factory watch. It would be nice for a NOS example with paperwork to surface one day to settle these sorts of discussions.


----------



## Fergfour

*Re: Cyrillic?*

Here's another translation request if anyone can assist.

I got the waterproof, automatic, shock resistant, and antimagnetic. What does the smaller text say? Thanks


----------



## Gersen

*Re: Cyrillic?*



Fergfour said:


> Here's another translation request if anyone can assist.
> 
> I got the waterproof, automatic, shock resistant, and antimagnetic. What does the smaller text say? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 13799747


The word under the star, Ratnik, means warrior or soldier. Under shock resistant - limited series (component?) 31 of 60


----------



## Fergfour

*Re: Cyrillic?*

I guess on either side of the star it means "by order of wus"


----------



## PanKorop

*Re: Cyrillic?*

Dunno who devised this « компонент » i.e. "component" as in spare part or detail, but... it's questionable. Same for « ограниченная серия », a googlish word-to-word for "limited series". Here, read limited as in "challenged", p.c. for handicapped... Correct would be спецсерия, спец. выпуск, or the colloquial лимитовка.

As for the top « водонепроницаемые 20м », it is doubly odd. That would be some mimimal water resistance, to be translated « водозащищенные » without any depth reference. Seeing the watch seems built on a Vostok Amphibian base, maybe it meant to be 20 атм, i.e. 200m ?

Funny Meranom let all this through. Well, if the client orders a ham sandwich, I suppose it's not for the seller to remind it ain't kosher... Beside, they do also sell dials printed with КГБ, so kitsch may rule.

I may well be squeamish, but would change that back asap, for anything: scuba dude, sunrise, seagull, even Gagarin-whatever!

*P.S.* Correcting: I wrongly presumed Meranom was involved. I'm glad to hear they were not.


----------



## Fergfour

*Re: Cyrillic?*

I started reading through all the old WUS project Ratnik threads from 2016. There are several threads, most of them voting on design particulars. I found this:
Limited Edition.........Ограниченный выпуск
Order.......................заказ
Component 1 of 50...Компонент 1 из 50
Warrior.....................Ратник

P.S I don't know if Meranom was involved with this project.


----------



## Chascomm

*Re: Cyrillic?*

Meranom was not involved. The Ratnik is exclusive to a Moscow-based partner of Vostok.


----------



## PanKorop

Ratnik's from other sources I see state 100m water resistance on their back...

Got it: 6Э4-1 - 20m, 6Э4-2 - 100m...

http://https://mysku.ru/blog/ebay/63394.html
A pretty comprehensive review.


----------



## Fergfour

PanKorop said:


> Ratnik's from other sources I see state 100m water resistance on their back...


Seen that as well, sounds like there was some variation. From what I've read, the 20M was required per the military contract on certain models, but in reality they have similar water resistance to other Vostoks since the crown, caseback, gasket are the same. Either way my watches don't see much water so it'll be fine for my needs.


----------



## RobNJ

Not engraving exactly, but...









A German site I was looking at contends that this commemorates a 1975 test flight by Svetlana Savitskaya in a MiG-25 trainer that set a women's speed record, and that KZZP = Комплекс зондирования земной поверхности, some sort of geological research complex where she flew. (This would also make a bit of sense with the 599 Juniorskie case and the pink numerals - i.e., a women's or unisex watch for a female achievement.) Can anyone confirm or give me a bit more? Was this flight still famous in the early 1990s, from which I assume the watch dates?


----------



## Surok55

RobNJ said:


> A German site I was looking at contends that this commemorates a 1975 test flight by Svetlana Savitskaya in a MiG-25 trainer that set a women's speed record, and that KZZP = Комплекс зондирования земной поверхности, some sort of geological research complex where she flew. (This would also make a bit of sense with the 599 Juniorskie case and the pink numerals - i.e., a women's or unisex watch for a female achievement.) Can anyone confirm or give me a bit more? Was this flight still famous in the early 1990s, from which I assume the watch dates?


That site is totally wrong  Letters on the dial is КЗЭП (KZEP), "Kazansky zavod ElekrtoPribor", factory in Kazan that make avionics. 75 years was selebrated in 1992, may be watches were ordered earlier, before the fall of USSR. Here is history of this factory: https://www.priborist.net/about/istoriya/


----------



## RobNJ

Surok55 said:


> That site is totally wrong  Letters on the dial is КЗЭП (KZEP), "Kazansky zavod ElekrtoPribor", factory in Kazan that make avionics. 75 years was selebrated in 1992, may be watches were ordered earlier, before the fall of USSR. Here is history of this factory: https://www.priborist.net/about/istoriya/


Very nice, thank you! (It did bother me that the 75 was supposed to denote the year 1975, rather than the 75th anniversary of something, which makes more sense.)


----------



## PanKorop

Surok55 said:


> That site is totally wrong  Letters on the dial is КЗЭП (KZEP), "Kazansky zavod ElekrtoPribor", factory in Kazan that make avionics. 75 years was selebrated in 1992, may be watches were ordered earlier, before the fall of USSR. Here is history of this factory: https://www.priborist.net/about/istoriya/


Quite!
Plenty pins on the Net with similar 75 years jubilee design. Also 90 and 100 years, which would date the factory to... 1917?


----------



## L-800

please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!

Vintage soviet Car Clock Back


----------



## Straight_time

51-чт = model (ч = watch, т = ?)

Triangle shaped ЗЧЗ logo = Zlatoust Watch Factory

7 суток = 7 days


----------



## L-800

Thanks Straight_time!


----------



## detroie

L-800 said:


> please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!
> 
> Vintage soviet Car Clock Back
> 
> View attachment 13890721


51-ЧТ - is a model of car watch.







It was used on Moskvich cars.


----------



## MattBrace

Any Help with this Caseback Inscription would be great!

Cheers...


----------



## storyteller

Зиновию Мироновичу от космонавтов. 
To Zinovij Mironovich from cosmonauts.


----------



## MattBrace

storyteller said:


> Зиновию Мироновичу от космонавтов.
> To Zinovij Mironovich from cosmonauts.


Storyteller, Fast! and Brilliant! many thanks, now who is Zinovij Mironovich and why did the Cosmonauts give him a watch?

Cheers...


----------



## storyteller

Dunno. Found one Zenobij Mironovich Usetzkij in Kazakhstan - the country where Soviet rockets were launched - who was deputy director of some factory.
http://evreimir.com/159278/evrei-kirgizstanu-chast-chetvertaya-narodnoe-hozyajstvo-serdtse-strany/


----------



## PanKorop

storyteller said:


> Dunno. Found one Zenobij Mironovich Usetzkij in Kazakhstan - the country where Soviet rockets were launched - who was deputy director of some factory.
> http://evreimir.com/159278/evrei-kirgizstanu-chast-chetvertaya-narodnoe-hozyajstvo-serdtse-strany/


Super source! Reading back the handwriting on the watch, it could well be Zinobij (Зинобий) rather than the more common Zinovij.


----------



## storyteller

Sorry, my mistake. It is Zinovij Mironovich Usetskij, not Zenobij. I was just trained at school to write "v" like that, many many years ago, so I'm pretty sure. Just wrote in my previous post automatically the more familar for me "Zenob.." without thinking. Both in the source and on the caseback it is with 'v'.


----------



## oldfox

MattBrace said:


> Storyteller, Fast! and Brilliant! many thanks, now who is Zinovij Mironovich and why did the Cosmonauts give him a watch?
> 
> Cheers...


Just take into account that at those times it was pretty common to make fake engravings in order to be cocky at some companies - you always can say that cosmonauts, that you know personally, gave you a watch as a gift. Which cosmonauts? It's a secret information!

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## MattBrace

oldfox said:


> MattBrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Storyteller, Fast! and Brilliant! many thanks, now who is Zinovij Mironovich and why did the Cosmonauts give him a watch?
> 
> Cheers...
> 
> 
> 
> Just take into account that at those times it was pretty common to make fake engravings in order to be cocky at some companies - you always can say that cosmonauts, that you know personally, gave you a watch as a gift. Which cosmonauts? It's a secret information!
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Of course, I totally agree. As we say take it all with a pinch of salt!

Cheers...


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

oldfox said:


> Just take into account that at those times it was pretty common to make fake engravings in order to be cocky at some companies - you always can say that cosmonauts, that you know personally, gave you a watch as a gift. Which cosmonauts? It's a secret information!
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


sorry guys cannot keep for myself....chorus: ух-ты, ах-ты все мы космонавты!


----------



## MattBrace

Any Help with this Inscription would be great!

Cheers...


----------



## amgpuma

theres should be a nice story behind this, hope anybody can tell you


----------



## Kamburov

MattBrace said:


> Any Help with this Inscription would be great!
> 
> Cheers...


In the center - "To Vladimir Pavlovich for the 46th birthday, from the comrades of the service"
The frame text looks like the location and time "Petropavlovsk, Kamchatskii, 2.IV.82"
Ivan


----------



## Vost

-edit- 
Yes, Kamburov, that´s correct...


----------



## MattBrace

Kamburov said:


> MattBrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any Help with this Inscription would be great!
> 
> Cheers...
> 
> 
> 
> In the center - "To Vladimir Pavlovich for the 46th birthday, from the comrades of the service"
> The frame text looks like the location and time "Petropavlovsk, Kamchatskii, 2.IV.82"
> Ivan
Click to expand...

Thank you Ivan, you are a Gentleman.

Cheers...


----------



## thewatchadude

Hi all,

this not exactly a deciphering request but not too far... Could anyone please help me understand what is marked on the bottom of the mechanism right above the serial number?


----------



## mariomart

ЧК-6 = ChK-6 which is the model number of the movement

There are many threads dedicated to the Chistopolskie Type 1, here is one https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/very-old-vostok-2742906.html#post24830818

Here's mine :-!


----------



## mariomart

double post


----------



## AaParker

I'm hoping someone can help. I believe this case-back says something to the effect of 50 Years Soviet.... and then I cannot understand the rest. Thank you. Sorry it's not a custom engraving. I wasn't sure where else to post.


----------



## RedFroggy

AaParker said:


> 50 Years Soviet.... and then I cannot understand the rest.
> View attachment 14369389


Can't help you beyond the 50 yrs bit , but it's just drop dead gorgeous ;-)
What watch is it if I may ask ?


----------



## AaParker

RedFroggy said:


> Can't help you beyond the 50 yrs bit , but it's just drop dead gorgeous ;-)
> What watch is it if I may ask ?


It's a Poljot de luxe. As far as casebacks go, I agree this is certainly a beauty.


----------



## Kamburov

50 years of soviet rule.
Beautiful caseback! Never seen one before.

Dates it to 1972, I guess.


----------



## AaParker

Thank you so much. I'm almost ashamed to admit the caseback is what tipped me into purchasing it. I think maybe it is a 1967 if 50 years after 1917 revolution? Or could be 1922 depending on when Soviet authorities date the beginning of Soviet rule.


----------



## JC.Auck

EDIT: aah Kamburov was on to it quicker!



AaParker said:


> I'm hoping someone can help. I believe this case-back says something to the effect of 50 Years Soviet.... and then I cannot understand the rest. Thank you. Sorry it's not a custom engraving. I wasn't sure where else to post.
> 
> View attachment 14369389


With "authorities" apparently being the English translation of the last word (according to Google anyway), it looks like it is commemorating 50 years of Soviet rule/leadership/power, however a native Russian speaker can probably clarify the context of the word better than Google can 









JC


----------



## AaParker

JC.Auck said:


> EDIT: aah Kamburov was on to it quicker!
> 
> With "authorities" apparently being the English translation of the last word (according to Google anyway), it looks like it is commemorating 50 years of Soviet rule/leadership/power, however a native Russian speaker can probably clarify the context of the word better than Google can
> 
> View attachment 14369467
> 
> 
> JC


Thank you. I couldn't get that last word.


----------



## Kamburov

AaParker said:


> Thank you so much. I'm almost ashamed to admit the caseback is what tipped me into purchasing it. I think maybe it is a 1967 if 50 years after 1917 revolution? Or could be 1922 depending on when Soviet authorities date the beginning of Soviet rule.


Yeah, you're right, could well be the revolution! I'm also curious what the front of the watch looks like, and which model they chose to commemorate the occasion.


----------



## Odessa200

I my view, and I am a native Russian speaker 🙂, the closest translation is 50 years of the Soviet Power. And it would be issued around 1967 although the Soviet union indeed was formed in 1922, it was much less known/celebrated event than the revolution of 1917). 1917 this is when the ‘power’ was established.


----------



## AaParker

@Odessa200 Thank you. That makes it clear.

@Kamburov I have pictures from the seller. Still waiting for the watch to arrive. What is odd is that the case-back is Cyrillic and the dial is English. Might not have left the factory like that, but got the 50 years case-back later? I really don't know very much about how such things were done. Also, broke the first rule of purchasing a watch and bought it without a movement picture. My enthusiasm for the case-back got the better of me.


----------



## Odessa200

AaParker said:


> @Odessa200 Thank you. That makes it clear.
> 
> @Kamburov I have pictures from the seller. Still waiting for the watch to arrive. What is odd is that the case-back is Cyrillic and the dial is English. Might not have left the factory like that, but got the 50 years case-back later? I really don't know very much about how such things were done. Also, broke the first rule of purchasing a watch and bought it without a movement picture. My enthusiasm for the case-back got the better of me.
> 
> View attachment 14370741
> 
> 
> View attachment 14370743


I would doubt this is an original combo. The Poljot is an export version and the case back is clearly for the internal market. Nevertheless its a good buy. Getting the correct back for this watch should not be that hard...but it can be even more interesting with thia back.


----------



## AaParker

Odessa200 said:


> I would doubt this is an original combo. The Poljot is an export version and the case back is clearly for the internal market. Nevertheless its a good buy. Getting the correct back for this watch should not be that hard...but it can be even more interesting with thia back.


I agree with you, but it also is a good excuse to find an original non-export model that obviously, from what little I understand, wouldn't have de luxe on it.


----------



## Kamburov

Wow, that's a nice watch! Also with excellent cleaning potential. It is featured in a 1972 catalogue








I wouldn't dissmiss the case back as replaced. Luxury gold-plated Poljots (including export models) were the watches of choice for commemorating party occasions for high level party members. There are many examples of cyrillic engravied case backs on latin printed faces.
There's "25 years since 9th of September, 1944-1969" for the bulgarian communist party















This same anniversary is also commemorated on a (surprise, surprise) 23 jewels Poljot de luxe, which I don't own to show here. The back says "25 years of people's power/rule, CK of BKP". Sound familiar?

Only the best for the party. All are equal, but some are more equal ;-)
I would keep that watch as it is, if I were you.
Ivan


----------



## AaParker

Kamburov said:


> Wow, that's a nice watch! Also with excellent cleaning potential. It is featured in a 1972 catalogue
> View attachment 14371871
> 
> 
> I wouldn't dissmiss the case back as replaced. Luxury gold-plated Poljots (including export models) were the watches of choice for commemorating party occasions for high level party members. There are many examples of cyrillic engravied case backs on latin printed faces.
> There's "25 years since 9th of September, 1944-1969" for the bulgarian communist party
> View attachment 14371895
> 
> View attachment 14371897
> 
> 
> Only the best for the party. All are equal, but some are more equal ;-)
> I would keep that watch as it is, if I were you.
> Ivan


Your Poljot is fantastic. Thank you for the information. I didn't know that about the Latin dials and Cyrillic casebacks. You've convinced me to leave it as is.


----------



## Odessa200

All is possible. Would be nice to fine more examples. What was listed above is similar but not the same. Both Dial and Back is for the export. Yes, the back is in Cyrillic but it is not Russian. It is Bulgarian. So the Dial is made for export and the back is made for ‘special export’. But, again, it maybe the case. Maybe a special order. I would keep the watch as is at least until someone can definitely say one way or another.


----------



## Kamburov

AaParker said:


> Your Poljot is fantastic. Thank you for the information. I didn't know that about the Latin dials and Cyrillic casebacks. You've convinced me to leave it as is.


Thanks! What I really like about your case back is that it's not just words and numbers (as usual), but a really nice communist propaganda style, modernist image. Haven't seen so many such intricate engravings from that time. I'm struggling to remember any.


----------



## AaParker

Kamburov said:


> Thanks! What I really like about your case back is that it's not just words and numbers (as usual), but a really nice communist propaganda style, modernist image. Haven't seen so many such intricate engravings from that time. I'm struggling to remember any.


Modernist -- that's exactly the word I was searching for to describe it. I really like the cosmonaut with Sputnik, and I'm sure the other two have some significance as well. I think one, the woman in the middle, is representing agriculture and the motherland, and the other man represent industry or maybe Soviet Man.

All just speculation on my part. Thanks for all of your help in understanding this. And I am not a Bulgarian Wizard when it comes to cleaning watches, but I understand you just dip it in turpentine (kidding).


----------



## Odessa200

Kamburov said:


> AaParker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your Poljot is fantastic. Thank you for the information. I didn't know that about the Latin dials and Cyrillic casebacks. You've convinced me to leave it as is.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! What I really like about your case back is that it's not just words and numbers (as usual), but a really nice communist propaganda style, modernist image. Haven't seen so many such intricate engravings from that time. I'm struggling to remember any.
Click to expand...

True. It is not the best place for propaganda: almost no-one will see it 🙂. I guess this explains that not many like this are done. The only one that I know of with elaborate propaganda back is this Vostok.


----------



## AaParker

Odessa200 said:


> All is possible. Would be nice to fine more examples. What was listed above is similar but not the same. Both Dial and Back is for the export. Yes, the back is in Cyrillic but it is not Russian. It is Bulgarian. So the Dial is made for export and the back is made for 'special export'. But, again, it maybe the case. Maybe a special order. I would keep the watch as is at least until someone can definitely say one way or another.


Thank you. Yes, I will keep it as is. I appreciate all of your help.


----------



## AaParker

"True. It is not the best place for propaganda: almost no-one will see it."

You made me laugh so much, I may have injured myself.


----------



## Kamburov

Industry (worker), agriculture (female field worker, fertilty), science (the communist religion, as they are atheist). My interpretation 
Wonder if that's an original design, or representation of something more well known :think:
Odessa200, that vostok back is spectacular! Another first for me today


----------



## AaParker

Kamburov said:


> Industry (worker), agriculture (female field worker, fertilty), science (the communist religion, as they are atheist). My interpretation
> Wonder if that's an original design, or representation of something more well known :think:
> Odessa200, that vostok back is spectacular! Another first for me today


I agree it is a representation of something more well know. I'm thinking worker and kolkhoz woman with a cosmonaut added for current (well 50+ years ago) context. The man and woman look very much like the statue.


----------



## RedFroggy

I guess a commemoration text of the creation of the Soviet Union in december 1922 ?


----------



## AaParker

I guess a commemoration text of the creation of the Soviet Union in december 1922 ?

That's a great caseback. Other than 1922-1982 I can't help. Just saw it went to your Vostok on WRUW. Very nice.


----------



## Kamburov

"60 years Union of Soviet Socialist Republics, 1922-1982"
That's a really nice one, RedFroggy!
Vostok? Please show!
My suspicion that the 50 anniversary Poljot was commemorating the same thing, was reinforced by the fact the model was featured in he 1972 catalogue.
Nice and detailed logotype for "60 years"!
Ivan


----------



## AaParker

Hello,

I've been trying to piece together a translation. I think this is a commemorative watch (Poljot Deluxe) that Kamburov mentioned earlier for 25 Years Bulgarian Communist Party. Seller states it reads: 25 years Bulgarian Communist Party, but there is a 9 that I believe refers to September 9? I'm not sure how literal the translation is; I believe there is a bit more to the inscription that I cannot figure out even with google and a Cyrillic keyboard. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vintorez

AaParker said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been trying to piece together a translation. I think this is a commemorative watch (Poljot Deluxe) that Kamburov mentioned earlier for 25 Years Bulgarian Communist Party. Seller states it reads: 25 years Bulgarian Communist Party, but there is a 9 that I believe refers to September 9? I'm not sure how literal the translation is; I believe there is a bit more to the inscription that I cannot figure out even with google and a Cyrillic keyboard. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


The 9 you're referring to is a Б. It reads "ЦК на БКП" = Central (Ц) Committee (К) of the (на) Bulgarian (Б) Communist (К) party (П). The rest says "25 years of the people's power".


----------



## AaParker

vintorez said:


> The 9 you're referring to is a Б. It reads "ЦК на БКП" = Central (Ц) Committee (К) of the (на) Bulgarian (Б) Communist (К) party (П). The rest says "25 years of the people's power".


Thank you very much! No wonder I wasn't making any headway  I really appreciate it.


----------



## skipvel

How about this one? I can piece them together when they are block letters; but cursive is beyond me.







Thanks


----------



## Kamburov

Looks like "To Aleksandr Alekseevich from the Lobko family". 
Ivan


----------



## skipvel

Kamburov said:


> Looks like "To Aleksandr Alekseevich from the Lobko family".
> Ivan


Thank you very much Kamburov. I thought it might be an official kind of inscription; but good to know anyway.


----------



## Kamburov

skipvel said:


> Thank you very much Kamburov. I thought it might be an official kind of inscription; but good to know anyway.


No problem. This is one very nice condition case, and probably a very nice watch! Perpetual calendar?


----------



## skipvel

Kamburov said:


> No problem. This is one very nice condition case, and probably a very nice watch! Perpetual calendar?


Exactly; hard to see in picture but it does have days and months on the edges. Now as to authenticity, not 100% sure but liked the dial.


----------



## Odessa200

Looks like a limited edition of the Perpetual Calendar 🙂


----------



## Kamburov

skipvel said:


> Exactly; hard to see in picture but it does have days and months on the edges. Now as to authenticity, not 100% sure but liked the dial.


Actually I like it a lot! Nice catch!
Also it looks an authentic special order from the Russian navy, as Odessa200 suggested. It commemorates BPK Simferopol, which is (thank you internet!) a large anti ship warship (pictured on the dial).
No idea what the Lobko family got to do with it.


----------



## Odessa200

Kamburov said:


> skipvel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly; hard to see in picture but it does have days and months on the edges. Now as to authenticity, not 100% sure but liked the dial.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I like it a lot! Nice catch!
> Also it looks an authentic special order from the Russian navy, as Odessa200 suggested. It commemorates BPK Simferopol, which is (thank you internet!) a large anti ship warship (pictured on the dial).
> No idea what the Lobko family got to do with it.
Click to expand...

We would never know ?. Lobko would be an extremely common last name. Its like signed 'Smith family'. No way to track a specific Lobko ?


----------



## dutchassasin

trying to decipher my newest catch thats currently in postage, found some keywords but having trouble deciphering cursive.


----------



## Kamburov

"Гругорию, от Ивана и Нины, Киев, 1966 год."
"(To) Grigor, from Ivan and Nina, Kiev, year 1966"

Датчасасину,
от Ивана,
Уатчюсийк,
2019 год.


----------



## dutchassasin

Kamburov said:


> "Гругорию, от Ивана и Нины, Киев, 1966 год."
> "(To) Grigor, from Ivan and Nina, Kiev, year 1966"


Wow that was super quick, Thanks alot!!!


----------



## AaParker

I agree that cursive Cyrillic is very hard! :-s In my case I find it nearly impossible to make out to letters to put in a Cyrillic keyboard to try and get something out of google that is an actual word. o| The date in the middle is 21/4/72, but that is all I am able to get. I tried to get different shots because the inscription goes around the caseback. Any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## Odessa200

Georgiju Trufimovichu on a day of anniversary from the 12th department. Date.

Extra: his name was George (Georgij, Jordan, etc)
His farher name was Trofim (hence he is Trofimovish or son of Trofim)

Anniversary is probably refers to his 40th, 50th, 60th or so Birthday

12th department: the organization he worked for had various numbered departments 

Dates are written as DD/MM/year


----------



## AaParker

Odessa200 said:


> Georgiju Trufimovichu on a day of anniversary from the 12th department. Date.
> 
> Extra: his name was George (Georgij, Jordan, etc)
> His farher name was Trofim (hence he is Trofimovish or son of Trofim)
> 
> Anniversary is probably refers to his 40th, 50th, 60th or so Birthday
> 
> 12th department: the organization he worked for had various numbered departments
> 
> Dates are written as DD/MM/year


Thank you very much!!! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Odessa200

I do not need help to translate but given the cuteness of this inscription decided to share with you my choice to wear today.

It reads: 'To Uncle Vanya from Zaporozhets'.

Uncle Vanya: I hope you understand the reference. If not, google Uncle Vanya Chechov

Zaporozhets: this is a bit harder to explain. Zaporozhie is a region in Ukraine. More is here: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zaporizhia
The watch was given to the Uncle Vanya from, I assume, his relatives or friends from this region.

I hope you like it and find amusing ?


----------



## SunnyOrange

Odessa200 said:


> I do not need help to translate but given the cuteness of this inscription decided to share with you my choice to wear today.
> 
> It reads: 'To Uncle Vanya from *Zaporozhets*'.
> 
> Uncle Vanya: I hope you understand the reference. If not, google Uncle Vanya Chechov
> 
> Zaporozhets: this is a bit harder to explain. Zaporozhie is a region in Ukraine. More is here: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zaporizhia
> The watch was given to the Uncle Vanya from, I assume, his relatives or friends from this region.
> 
> I hope you like it and find amusing ?


Known by the car factory, if I'm right? Today they are old timers!


----------



## Odessa200

SunnyOrange said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not need help to translate but given the cuteness of this inscription decided to share with you my choice to wear today.
> 
> It reads: 'To Uncle Vanya from *Zaporozhets*'.
> 
> Uncle Vanya: I hope you understand the reference. If not, google Uncle Vanya Chechov
> 
> Zaporozhets: this is a bit harder to explain. Zaporozhie is a region in Ukraine. More is here: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zaporizhia
> The watch was given to the Uncle Vanya from, I assume, his relatives or friends from this region.
> 
> I hope you like it and find amusing ?
> 
> 
> 
> Known by the car factory, if I'm right? Today they are old timers!
Click to expand...

That is correct! Back in USSR a person, in theory, could chose between 4 types of the car:
Zaporozhets (named after the place where they were made)
Moskvitch (named after Moscow)
Zhiguli (named after the place where it was made, old Fiat model)
Volga (named after the river)

Each few years a slightly different and improved variation of the car would be released. Zaporozhets was the cheapest one but still about 5-10 annual salaries so it was out of reach for many. And I think there were 2 variants: 30 and 40 Horse power engines. Common joke from these days: 
Q. Can a Zaporozhets reach speed of 60 km/h?
A. Yes! If you throw it off a cliff ?


----------



## SunnyOrange

Odessa200 said:


> That is correct! Back in USSR a person, in theory, could chose between 4 types of the car:
> Zaporozhets (named after the place where they were made)
> Moskvitch (named after Moscow)
> Zhiguli (named after the place where it was made, old Fiat model)
> Volga (named after the river)


Oh I know well for Zaporozhets and Moskvich, I see now Zhiguli is actually Lada?
Volga seems more rare, I haven't seen it before. Is it true that it was a KGB favourite car? Maybe it's just a legend...

I know Lada well, we used to have one in 80s, my dad was just crazy for Soviet cars. They were pretty heavy but durable, as I recall.



Odessa200 said:


> Each few years a slightly different and improved variation of the car would be released. Zaporozhets was the cheapest one but still about 5-10 annual salaries so it was out of reach for many. And I think there were 2 variants: 30 and 40 Horse power engines. Common joke from these days:
> *Q. Can a Zaporozhets reach speed of 60 km/h?
> A. Yes! If you throw it off a cliff* ?


Hahah! :-!

I guess they were hard to reach, at those times... I often wonder how was it, and from today's perspective, was there some 'dose' of romantic, or trace of nostalgia, despite struggle, hard times and often harsh reality...

Zaporozhets will soon be ready for a car museum. ;-)


----------



## Kamburov

SunnyOrange said:


> Oh I know well for Zaporozhets and Moskvich, I see now Zhiguli is actually Lada?
> Volga seems more rare, I haven't seen it before. Is it true that it was a KGB favourite car? Maybe it's just a legend...
> 
> I know Lada well, we used to have one in 80s, my dad was just crazy for Soviet cars. They were pretty heavy but durable, as I recall.
> 
> Hahah! :-!
> 
> I guess they were hard to reach, at those times... I often wonder how was it, and from today's perspective, was there some 'dose' of romantic, or trace of nostalgia, despite struggle, hard times and often harsh reality...
> 
> Zaporozhets will soon be ready for a car museum. ;-)


You reckon  The retro museum of Varna, Bulgaria. 








Travelling arround country I still see plenty of moskviches, ladas, zhigulis, volgas, even vartburgs and trabants. I haven't seen a single zaporojets for ages.
What's that about 
Ivan

PS: Comrade Chruschev says hi and nazdarovie


----------



## Odessa200

SunnyOrange said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is correct! Back in USSR a person, in theory, could chose between 4 types of the car:
> Zaporozhets (named after the place where they were made)
> Moskvitch (named after Moscow)
> Zhiguli (named after the place where it was made, old Fiat model)
> Volga (named after the river)
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know well for Zaporozhets and Moskvich, I see now Zhiguli is actually Lada?
> Volga seems more rare, I haven't seen it before. Is it true that it was a KGB favourite car? Maybe it's just a legend...
> 
> I know Lada well, we used to have one in 80s, my dad was just crazy for Soviet cars. They were pretty heavy but durable, as I recall.
> 
> 
> 
> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each few years a slightly different and improved variation of the car would be released. Zaporozhets was the cheapest one but still about 5-10 annual salaries so it was out of reach for many. And I think there were 2 variants: 30 and 40 Horse power engines. Common joke from these days:
> *Q. Can a Zaporozhets reach speed of 60 km/h?
> A. Yes! If you throw it off a cliff* ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they were hard to reach, at those times... I often wonder how was it, and from today's perspective, was there some 'dose' of romantic, or trace of nostalgia, despite struggle, hard times and often harsh reality...
> 
> Zaporozhets will soon be ready for a car museum.
Click to expand...

Yes, Volga was a 'Ferrari' of USSR. Only Party leaders, heads of factories, super wealthy people can afford one.

Despite all the hardship of common men live, there were extremely romantic times. Now days it all very pragmatic. Back then, when for most, luxury live was out of question, people found pleasure in romantic activities. Tourism, guitars, theaters, poetry and art, etc. Especially during Khruschev's time and later during Brezhnev's. Stable times. No wars. State guaranteed (although low paying) job and health care. I am not a fan of mr. Putin, but he said one time something that resonates with me: people who dream about and wish the USSR to return back has no brain, but people who do not miss it have no heart. I am paraphrasing. Maybe its a nostalgia about our childhood and youth...


----------



## SunnyOrange

Kamburov said:


> You reckon  The retro museum of Varna, Bulgaria.
> View attachment 14420331
> 
> 
> Travelling arround country I still see plenty of moskviches, ladas, zhigulis, volgas, even vartburgs and trabants. I haven't seen a single zaporojets for ages.
> What's that about
> Ivan
> 
> PS: Comrade Chruschev says hi and nazdarovie


This is great, Ivan, thanks for sharing!

Bravo for people in Varna, for idea to create such interesting car museum, with not only historical items in it, but also figure of important politician, as Comrade Nikita was!

I also can't remember when was the last time I saw Zaporozhets (now we know why). ;-)


----------



## SunnyOrange

Odessa200 said:


> Yes, Volga was a 'Ferrari' of USSR. Only Party leaders, heads of factories, super wealthy people can afford one.
> 
> Despite all the hardship of common men live, there were extremely romantic times. Now days it all very pragmatic. Back then, when for most, luxury live was out of question, people found pleasure in romantic activities. Tourism, guitars, theaters, poetry and art, etc. Especially during Khruschev's time and later during Brezhnev's. Stable times. No wars. State guaranteed (although low paying) job and health care. I am not a fan of mr. Putin, but he said one time something that resonates with me: people who dream about and wish the USSR to return back has no brain, but people who do not miss it have no heart. I am paraphrasing. Maybe its a nostalgia about our childhood and youth...


Oh, so it's not just a legend, about Volga...

I agree with all above - those were creative times, all activities were meaningful, stability relaxed people in terms of life perspective. They were happy with little.

And today... Too much materialistic in everything, fast life, high goals, prestige, and along with all - big stress.

Maybe those times look better from child's perspective, and are pleasant to remember, but still have their advantages.


----------



## Kamburov

Yeah, it's really cool. Not only cars, but everything soviet (Eastern block) - washing machines, toys and, you guessed it, watches. If any of you happen to pass through Varna, you'll have fun killing a couple of hours in it. Most of you will appreciate it.
In the 80s I wouldn't have guessed there will be a museum one day, full with the crap I have at home  Now I still feel very much emotionally connected with that crap, though.


----------



## SunnyOrange

Kamburov said:


> Yeah, it's really cool. Not only cars, but everything soviet (Eastern block) - washing machines, toys and, you guessed it, watches. If any of you happen to pass through Varna, you'll have fun killing a couple of hours in it. Most of you will appreciate it.


I hope to visit Varna (and museums!) in near future, as I have visited years ago, Burgas (your city), and Slanchev Bryag, Pomorie, Nessebar, Sozopol. If I wrote incredible experiences, it would take much time... I just love the culture!



Kamburov said:


> In the 80s I wouldn't have guessed there will be a museum one day, full with the crap I have at home  Now I still feel very much emotionally connected with that crap, though.


Oh yes, we're getting old, and what we had collected as children, is now ready for museum! 
Especially if those items are no longer produced, or the country does not exist... Beautiful memories.
But it was happy childhood, whoever was kid in 80s (and other times, of course).

P.S. I hope Chascomm won't have anything against our chat, I know some mods are pretty strict when conversation goes away from watches.


----------



## tokareva

Not an engraving, but could somebody tell me what this means?


----------



## SinanjuStein

tokareva said:


> Not an engraving, but could somebody tell me what this means?
> 
> View attachment 14424595


"This is the Norm", or along the likes of this is normal.


----------



## mariomart

May I please call upon those of you with the magic of deciphering for this one please?

Cheers


----------



## SinanjuStein

mariomart said:


> May I please call upon those of you with the magic of deciphering for this one please?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> View attachment 14424639


The image quality is horrendous, but i think i can decipher some of it.

Mite (nickname)
In your Birthday (In Birthday) 
From
.....

I have no idea what the last row is unfortunately, first word may be "loving" but i can't make it out.


----------



## mariomart

SinanjuStein said:


> The image quality is horrendous, but i think i can decipher some of it.
> 
> Mite (nickname)
> In your Birthday (In Birthday)
> From
> .....
> 
> I have no idea what the last row is unfortunately, first word may be "loving" but i can't make it out.


Thanks, better than what I could make out ... which was "0653" ;-)


----------



## Kamburov

Could be "Mishe (to Misha) for his birthday, from friends - .....(could be "voditeli" - drivers)"
Ivan


----------



## tokareva

SinanjuStein said:


> "This is the Norm", or along the likes of this is normal.


Thank you comrade, that's what I thought , but wasn't sure.


----------



## SinanjuStein

Kamburov said:


> Could be "Mishe (to Misha) for his birthday, from friends - .....(could be "voditeli" - drivers)"
> Ivan


Misha makes sense, though i know what i said earlier is also a nickname of sorts.


----------



## xpyk

mariomart said:


> May I please call upon those of you with the magic of deciphering for this one please?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> View attachment 14424639


From what I see, it is written following:
"Мише в день рождения от друзей-водителей. 17.01.1980"
To Misha in (his) birthday from friends-drivers. 17.01.1980


----------



## xpyk

mariomart said:


> May I please call upon those of you with the magic of deciphering for this one please?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> View attachment 14424639


From what I see, it is written following:
"Мише в день рождения от друзей-водителей. 17.01.1980"
To Misha in (his) birthday from friends-drivers. 17.01.1980


----------



## Odessa200

SinanjuStein said:


> Kamburov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be "Mishe (to Misha) for his birthday, from friends - .....(could be "voditeli" - drivers)"
> Ivan
> 
> 
> 
> Misha makes sense, though i know what i said earlier is also a nickname of sorts.
Click to expand...

No, not a nickname.

To Misha on his Birthday from Friends-Drivers

The only hard to read word is the last one. I do agree that it is probably 'drivers'. 
So this Misha is/was probably a driver (bus, truck, taxi).


----------



## Odessa200

Again, a bit of topic (cause I know the translation) but just want to continue this thread about inscriptions...
Got this one for 11.5$. I think I did well. Vesna from 1964. Can you believe it? Beatles became popular, Vietnam war started, Khruschvev was kicked out, Linden Jonson became a president of USA, this watch was gifted 🙂. 

Now, to the inscription:
‘To the Colonel so and so for achievements in military training from Defence Secretary of the USSR. 1964’

I could not find any info on the Colonel because this is quite a common name. But the Defence Secretary in 1964 was Malinovskiy. A very prominent figure in the USSR history. And he was born in Odessa, Ukraine (look at my nick). 

I hope you find this interesting.


----------



## Sekondtime

Odessa200 said:


> Again, a bit of topic (cause I know the translation) but just want to continue this thread about inscriptions...
> Got this one for 11.5$. I think I did well. Vesna from 1964. Can you believe it? Beatles became popular, Vietnam war started, Khruschvev was kicked out, Linden Jonson became a president of USA, this watch was gifted &#55357;&#56898;.
> 
> Now, to the inscription:
> 'To the Colonel so and so for achievements in military training from Defence Secretary of the USSR. 1964'
> 
> I could not find any info on the Colonel because this is quite a common name. But the Defence Secretary in 1964 was Malinovskiy. A very prominent figure in the USSR history. And he was born in Odessa, Ukraine (look at my nick).
> 
> I hope you find this interesting.


That's an interesting watch from the perspective of the inscription but also because that dial design carries the full set of numerals in that style. Often you only see 12, 3, 6 and 9 but this dial carries the full set.

Sekondtime


----------



## SunnyOrange

I didn't want to start a new thread, as this subject has to do with Cyrillic letters. So I have a question.

Did any of you get the name and the address from Ebay buyer in Cyrillic letters? Only the country - Russian Federation is written in Latin.

It's not a problem to me because I know Cyrillic alphabet, but I wonder if there will be problems with Post, customs controls, etc.
And I wonder if I should write Latin when I fill out those forms, and to write Cyrillic only on the envelope...


----------



## Odessa200

SunnyOrange said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread, as this subject has to do with Cyrillic letters. So I have a question.
> 
> Did any of you get the name and the address from Ebay buyer in Cyrillic letters? Only the country - Russian Federation is written in Latin.
> 
> It's not a problem to me because I know Cyrillic alphabet, but I wonder if there will be problems with Post, customs controls, etc.
> And I wonder if I should write Latin when I fill out those forms, and to write Cyrillic only on the envelope...


Should not be a problem as far as I know


----------



## SunnyOrange

Odessa200 said:


> Should not be a problem as far as I know


Thanks, Odessa, I think I will fill out the forms in Latin, and write Cyrillic on the envelope. I just imagined someone who didn't know Cyrillic, that had to write letter by letter, being careful not to make mistake, the face expression would be priceless to see... 

ю, л, б...


----------



## AaParker

I purchased this Pobeda and I have most of the translation kind of done with the help of google translate, but some words are still not clear. I would greatly appreciate any help. Thank you!

Here are the pictures followed by what I think the words are.

















*Dial:*
По - By
Заказ - Order
ФН НТЦ - FNSTC ? FXSTC?

Хозяин Owner
MACTEP Master

*Back*
ТОЧНОСТЬ - Accuracy 25
ХОДА - Progress 65
РЧЬИНОВЬІХ -- ?
Камни -- Jewels


----------



## dutchassasin

AaParker said:


> I purchased this Pobeda and I have most of the translation kind of done with the help of google translate, but some words are still not clear. I would greatly appreciate any help. Thank you!
> 
> РЧЬИНОВЬІХ -- ?
> Камни -- Jewels


рубиновых means ruby according to google translate


----------



## AaParker

dutchassasin said:


> рубиновых means ruby according to google translate


Thank you! I think I got that 3rd letter wrong typing the Cyrillic.


----------



## wrest

SunnyOrange said:


> Did any of you get the name and the address from Ebay buyer in Cyrillic letters? Only the country - Russian Federation is written in Latin.
> 
> It's not a problem to me because I know Cyrillic alphabet, but I wonder if there will be problems with Post, customs controls, etc.
> And I wonder if I should write Latin when I fill out those forms, and to write Cyrillic only on the envelope...


I quite often do this: writing address in cyrillics, as I think that it would be easy for our post to deliver. Foreign post anyways send it to just country, then enters local post.
So, the problem of I might think of when doing this, is that sender or whoever prints envelope, doesn't have cyrilic font installed, that is highly unlikely nowadays.


----------



## OhDark30

Hi Sunny
I don't think it's a problem: I've received watches with forms in either Cyrillic or Roman letters
And you reminded me I have a Russian map of my region, which always cheers me up as I say out the names
Thank you!


----------



## wrest

AaParker said:


> I purchased this Pobeda and I have most of the translation kind of done with the help of google translate, but some words are still not clear. I would greatly appreciate any help. Thank you!
> 
> Here are the pictures followed by what I think the words are.
> 
> *Dial:*
> По - By
> Заказ - Order
> ФН НТЦ - FNSTC ? FXSTC?
> 
> Хозяин Owner
> MACTEP Master
> 
> *Back*
> ТОЧНОСТЬ - Accuracy 25
> ХОДА - Progress 65
> РЧЬИНОВЬІХ -- ?
> Камни -- Jewels


ПО ЗАКАЗУ = BY ORDER
ФННТЦ -- don't know what it excatly stands for. Closest version is that НТЦ -- "Научно-технический центр", "science and technical center", something like R&D center. But first two letters, ФН -- don't know. Maybe it is not ФН but ФК (football club?)
ХОЗЯИН И МАСТЕР = Host|Owner|Lord and Master (strange expression, don't know exact meaning)
ТОЧНОСТЬ ХОДА = Accuracy|Rate (-25 to 65 seconds/day)
15 РУБИНОВЫХ КАМНЕЙ = 15 ruby stones (15 jewels)


----------



## SunnyOrange

OhDark, you made my day! 

Now I do the same - reading one by one, it's so funny!

РЕДДИТЧ, ДРОИТУИЧ, УОРИК, УОЛСОЛЛ, ЛИЧФИЛД, ИТЧИНГТОН... It would be funny to hear people who don't know Russian, how they pronounce! ;-)



OhDark30 said:


> Hi Sunny
> I don't think it's a problem: I've received watches with forms in either Cyrillic or Roman letters
> And you reminded me I have a Russian map of my region, which always cheers me up as I say out the names
> Thank you!


----------



## SunnyOrange

wrest said:


> I quite often do this: writing address in cyrillics, as I think that it would be easy for our post to deliver. Foreign post anyways send it to just country, then enters local post.
> So, the problem of I might think of when doing this, is that sender or whoever prints envelope, doesn't have cyrilic font installed, that is highly unlikely nowadays.


You are right. When I asked in my Post, they told me to write however I want. So I combined, I wrote her name on the envelope in Cyrillic, and filled out the form in Latin.


----------



## OhDark30

SunnyOrange said:


> РЕДДИТЧ, ДРОИТУИЧ, УОРИК, УОЛСОЛЛ, ЛИЧФИЛД, ИТЧИНГТОН... It would be funny to hear people who don't know Russian, how they pronounce! ;-)


 
I tried to attach an audio file, but here goes:

Red itch Redditch
Droy twitch Droitwich
Worr ick Warwick
Wol sol Walsall
Litch feel d Lichfield
Lem ing tun Leamington

As you can see, English spelling isn't very helpful


----------



## AaParker

wrest said:


> ПО ЗАКАЗУ = BY ORDER
> ФННТЦ -- don't know what it excatly stands for. Closest version is that НТЦ -- "Научно-технический центр", "science and technical center", something like R&D center. But first two letters, ФН -- don't know. Maybe it is not ФН but ФК (football club?)
> ХОЗЯИН И МАСТЕР = Host|Owner|Lord and Master (strange expression, don't know exact meaning)
> ТОЧНОСТЬ ХОДА = Accuracy|Rate (-25 to 65 seconds/day)
> 15 РУБИНОВЫХ КАМНЕЙ = 15 ruby stones (15 jewels)


Thank you very much!


----------



## watch22

AaParker said:


> Thank you very much!


Why the parachute?


----------



## watch22

AaParker said:


> Thank you very much!


Why the parachute?


----------



## AaParker

watch22 said:


> Why the parachute?


That's a great question. Maybe it is military issued and FCSTC is a branch for paratroopers?


----------



## Odessa200

AaParker said:


> watch22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the parachute?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great question. Maybe it is military issued and FCSTC is a branch for paratroopers?
Click to expand...

Based on what I found, this seems to be a 'tourist watch'. They are variants with various military things: paratrooper, tank, red stars, etc.

As far as the text: most likely it is inaccurate translation of 'Lord and Master'. the person who did this was determined to find a Russian equivalent of Lord. He should have used Лорд. But that does not sound Russian. Хозяин is 100% Russian ?. Everyone wants to be one and to own things (especially post soviet collapse when you could not own much). Hence this watch was born around transition time or so.


----------



## AaParker

Odessa200 said:


> Based on what I found, this seems to be a 'tourist watch'. They are variants with various military things: paratrooper, tank, red stars, etc.
> 
> As far as the text: most likely it is inaccurate translation of 'Lord and Master'. the person who did this was determined to find a Russian equivalent of Lord. He should have used Лорд. But that does not sound Russian. Хозяин is 100% Russian &#55357;&#56898;. Everyone wants to be one and to own things (especially post soviet collapse when you could not own much). Hence this watch was born around transition time or so.


Thanks very much, Odessa. I really appreciate it!


----------



## wrest

watch22 said:


> Why the parachute?


There's not just parachute, there're also warship and tank, so all three: infantry, airborne and sailors are covered.

Google string "часы хозяин и мастер", then choose pictures.


----------



## Odessa200

Did a little more searching. It appears that there was a company ФННТЦ. Given that there is no longer a trace of it we can conclude it was small and did not last long. This company had ordered this set of watches. Maybe as a present to employees. Maybe for clients. Watch is from transition time and watch factories, while in needed for funds, would gladly take such orders. Why the dial has military images: maybe company was doing something like that. Last 3 letters probably for Научно Технический Центр that stands for Scientific Technical Center (a Laboratory of some sort).


----------



## AaParker

Odessa200 said:


> Did a little more searching. It appears that there was a company ФННТЦ. Given that there is no longer a trace of it we can conclude it was small and did not last long. This company had ordered this set of watches. Maybe as a present to employees. Maybe for clients. Watch is from transition time and watch factories, while in needed for funds, would gladly take such orders. Why the dial has military images: maybe company was doing something like that. Last 3 letters probably for Научно Технический Центр that stands for Scientific Technical Center (a Laboratory of some sort).


Thank you so much for this information. I thought it was an interesting watch and this additional information on it is wonderful to have. I truly appreciate all of the time and effort you put into researching this; I am very grateful. Thank you!


----------



## Jasposiris

Dear all
I request your help to decipher the back of this Slava 1600 from 1964
View attachment 14553921

View attachment 14553923

View attachment 14553925

View attachment 14553927

View attachment 14553929


Many thanks in advance for your help!
Best regards

Jasposiris


----------



## Odessa200

Jasposiris said:


> Dear all
> I request your help to decipher the back of this Slava 1600 from 1964
> View attachment 14553921
> 
> View attachment 14553923
> 
> View attachment 14553925
> 
> View attachment 14553927
> 
> View attachment 14553929
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Jasposiris


To Captain Miyasin Y.V. from the Commander of the troops of NCMD (north caucuses military division).


----------



## Jasposiris

Thank you very much Odessa200!
This inscription is fascinating!
The commander of the troops of the NCMD at that time (1964) was the famous Issa Pliyev (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Issa_Pliyev) who was also involved in Operation Anadyr in Cuba in 1962-1963...
But I can't find anything on this Captain Miyasin Y.V (at least in non cyrillic sources). Could you please spell it in cyrillic (I apologize for being such new to hand written cyrillic)... Is it Миясин or Mясину?

Do you (or any members of F10) would have any idea of where to find some information on this captain Miyasin? Some historical military russian website ?
Many thanks again for your help!

Jasposiris


----------



## Odessa200

Jasposiris said:


> Thank you very much Odessa200!
> This inscription is fascinating!
> The commander of the troops of the NCMD at that time (1964) was the famous Issa Pliyev (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Issa_Pliyev) who was also involved in Operation Anadyr in Cuba in 1962-1963...
> But I can't find anything on this Captain Miyasin Y.V (at least in non cyrillic sources). Could you please spell it in cyrillic (I apologize for being such new to hand written cyrillic)... Is it Миясин or Mясину?
> 
> Do you (or any members of F10) would have any idea of where to find some information on this captain Miyasin? Some historical military russian website ?
> Many thanks again for your help!
> 
> Jasposiris


Russian is tricky. There are congregations of the verbs and last names ?.

It is written Мясину because it is 'to Мясин'. 
Basically his name is:

Мясин Ю.В.

Ю is most certainly for Юрий. 
B can be for many names (derived from his farther name): Викторович, Владимирович, Валентинович, Викентиевич, Васильевич, etc.

Try searching for Мясин Ю.В. 
And
Мясин Юрий

I tried searching but did not find much. USSR was a big country. Not every person left a mark.... ? tracings women is even harder. They change names ?. And if that would be a woman, her last name would be Мясина and it would be writen as to 'Мясиной'. Confusing?

Good luck!


----------



## Kamburov

Odessa200 said:


> Russian is tricky. There are congregations of the verbs and last names &#55357;&#56898;.
> 
> It is written Мясину because it is 'to Мясин'.
> Basically his name is:
> 
> Мясин Ю.В.
> 
> Ю is most certainly for Юрий.
> B can be for many names (derived from his farther name): Викторович, Владимирович, Валентинович, Викентиевич, Васильевич, etc.
> 
> Try searching for Мясин Ю.В.
> And
> Мясин Юрий
> 
> I tried searching but did not find much. USSR was a big country. Not every person left a mark.... &#55357;&#56862; tracings women is even harder. They change names &#55357;&#56898;. And if that would be a woman, her last name would be Мясина and it would be writen as to 'Мясиной'. Confusing?
> 
> Good luck!


I had bad scores in russian as a kid, because of the words endings ("cases" I think is the linguistic term)  It took me years living among (drinking with) russians to get them right.
Ivan


----------



## AaParker

Another inscription. This one from the Zim I am wearing today. I can only get the dates. Cursive Cyrillic and names! Just cannot seem to make any headway. Any help that can be offered would be, as always, greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Odessa200

AaParker said:


> Another inscription. This one from the Zim I am wearing today. I can only get the dates. Cursive Cyrillic and names! Just cannot seem to make any headway. Any help that can be offered would be, as always, greatly appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14562531
> 
> 
> View attachment 14562533
> 
> 
> View attachment 14562535
> 
> 
> View attachment 14562541


To Bakin Vasily Vasil'evich on 60th birthday from the Labor Union of BTP.


----------



## AaParker

Odessa200 said:


> To Bakin Vasily Vasil'evich on 60th birthday from the Labor Union of BTP.


How nice that he got a watch on his birthday! As always, Odessa, I am in your debt. Thank you very much!


----------



## Odessa200

Given we discuss inscriptions here... here is a back cover from a pocket watch that I find quite interesting. Got it for a 1.27$ so it does not end up in a garbage bin. But I kind of like it. No watch attached unfortunately... does anyone know what the watch looked like?

Inscription: 
To Kamcnzhbatu A.F. Il'in-Mitkovich 
an honest warrior of the Red Army
from Petrograd Council of Worker and Peasant Deputies

I actually have trouble reading the 1st word. Anyone knows what it may stand for?

Also, to me it looks like the people's name done differently compared to the text in the middle. Maybe done completely at different times.

I only wish the watch would be attached to this one. Even broken one. It would be so cool ?

More info here translated by google
https://translate.googleusercontent...700271&usg=ALkJrhgoYayFwXVlYxTQKEynJSJZKHUHVQ

Or here is the original in Russian:

https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Петербургский_совет_рабочих_депутатов


----------



## oldfox

Коминжбат - it's КОМандир ИНЖенерного БАТальона - Commander of Engineer Battalion. In early soviet history, up to 1940, it wasn't actually military ranks like leitenant, colonel, general - it was considered as unpropriate reference to the previous, Tsar regime (Imperial Russia). It was used actual position of the man - if you are army commander than you are Comandarm (КОМАНДующий АРМией - Командарм), if you are brigade commander, than you are Combrig (КОМандующий БРИГадой - Комбриг), if you are batalion commander, than you are Combat (КОМандующий БАТальоном - Комбат), if you are platoon comander, you are Comwzvod (КОМандир ВЗВОДа - Комвзвод) - etc, etc, etc. 
Only in 1940 it was reorganisation that returned conventional military ranks and in 1943 - shoulder straps (all this Comandarm - Combrig - Combat signs were located at collar tabs).
For instance:
Photo of Rokossovsky (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konstantin_Rokossovsky) approx 1935 as a Comdiv - the division commander. 








Photo of Rokossovsky approx 1941 as Major General








Photo of Rokossovsky after may 1945 - Marshal of the army branch


----------



## oldfox

Different of words style is normal, it was considered dashy at those times.


----------



## Odessa200

oldfox said:


> Коминжбат - it's КОМандир ИНЖенерного БАТальона - Commander of Engineer Battalion. In early soviet history, up to 1943, it wasn't actually military ranks like leitenant, colonel, general - it was considered as unpropriate reference to the previous, Tsar regime (Imperial Russia). It was used actual position of the man - if you are army commander than you are Comandarm (КОМАНДующий АРМией - Командарм), if you are brigade commander, than you are Combrig (КОМандующий БРИГадой - Комбриг), if you are batalion commander, than you are Combat (КОМандующий БАТальоном - Комбат), if you are platoon comander, you are Comwzvod (КОМандир ВЗВОДа - Комвзвод) - etc, etc, etc.
> Only in 1940 it was reorganisation that returned conventional military ranks and in 1943 - shoulder straps (all this Comandarm - Combrig - Combat signs were located at collar tabs).
> For instance:
> Photo of Rokossovsky (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konstantin_Rokossovsky) approx 1935 as a Comdiv - the division commander.
> View attachment 14569591
> 
> 
> Photo of Rokossovsky approx 1941 as Major General
> View attachment 14569561
> 
> 
> Photo of Rokossovsky after may 1945 - Marshal of the army branch
> View attachment 14569583


Thank you!!! I could not properly read the world. Now I know what it says. Additionally, I have found the info about the owner:

https://translate.googleusercontent...700271&usg=ALkJrhgvKfEgss4ZAykgU2wi4ENXIO_IpQ


----------



## oldfox

Really bad that the watch itself was lost...


----------



## Miguel Fazendas

*Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*










Hello everyone!
I wonder if anyone could give me a hand with this inscription (as best as possible, it doesn't look very readable).

Thank you so much  (I'm quite curious about what it may be!)


----------



## Odessa200

Miguel Fazendas said:


> Hello everyone!
> I wonder if anyone could give me a hand with this inscription (as best as possible, it doesn't look very readable).
> 
> Thank you so much ? (I'm quite curious about what it may be!)


Its a watch vandalism!!! The top part is a name of a woman: Fazit Gulsina. Origins of the last name are from here: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bashkortostan

Bottom text I cannot read. A few letters here and there. Unless the person was incarcerated and wanted to make sure no one steals her watch so she used a nail to sign it I cannot imagine anyone else doing this.


----------



## Miguel Fazendas

Hehehe I was expecting something odd, as this was no formal engraving, but hoping for something more interesting 

Thank you, Odessa200!

I usually value engraved backs, but I think in this case I'll probably switch it to a clean case back. 

http://instagram.com/mysovietwatch


----------



## Odessa200

Miguel Fazendas said:


> Hehehe I was expecting something odd, as this was no formal engraving, but hoping for something more interesting
> 
> Thank you, Odessa200!
> 
> I usually value engraved backs, but I think in this case I'll probably switch it to a clean case back. ?
> 
> http://instagram.com/mysovietwatch


Agree. Or polish this off! But it does look deep.


----------



## Miguel Fazendas

Actually it's very shallow: thats why so many letters are faded. It's just the light: I placed it tangential to the piece to exaggerate the letters. 

I have an extra case back, but I think I'll try to polish this one up!

http://instagram.com/mysovietwatch


----------



## Kamburov

*Re: Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*



Miguel Fazendas said:


> Hello everyone!
> I wonder if anyone could give me a hand with this inscription (as best as possible, it doesn't look very readable).
> 
> Thank you so much  (I'm quite curious about what it may be!)


I think the bottom text is "любимою...от", or "beloved... from", and then another try at writing "beloved" at the very bottom. The diagonal font is decorative and a bit more complex.
You have to give the guy a credit, he did try hard  True love.


----------



## Miguel Fazendas

*Q&A: please decipher this cyrillic engraving!!!*



Kamburov said:


> I think the bottom text is "любимою...от", or "beloved... from", and then another try at writing "beloved" at the very bottom. The diagonal font is decorative and a bit more complex.
> You have to give the guy a credit, he did try hard  True love.


That's a nicer story than the jail one! 

http://instagram.com/mysovietwatch


----------



## Odessa200

Miguel Fazendas said:


> Kamburov said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the bottom text is "любимою...от", or "beloved... from", and then another try at writing "beloved" at the very bottom. The diagonal font is decorative and a bit more complex.
> You have to give the guy a credit, he did try hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True love.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nicer story that the jail one!
> 
> http://instagram.com/mysovietwatch
Click to expand...

It was a tragic love in a prison (cause obviously there was no way to do it professionally for a few rubles). They had cells next to each other. He used the teeth of his fork to carve his love message... ? what a tragedy...


----------



## Miguel Fazendas

Odessa200 said:


> It was a tragic love in a prison (cause obviously there was no way to do it professionally for a few rubles). They had cells next to each other. He used the teeth of his fork to carve his love message... ? what a tragedy...


Now this is getting interesting! I'm already considering keeping it!! 

http://instagram.com/mysovietwatch


----------



## ned-ludd

This Vostok arrived a few years ago in a box of second-hand movements and other bits. Last week I did a full clean/service/rebuild on the movement and case and it's now running quite well.

Before I give it away (because I only wear 24-hour watches) I'd rather like to know what the engraving says, if anyone can read it in my photo.









I also didn't like the original face which is damaged so I replaced it with the face you see on it now; this also came in the box of bits.









I'm quite pleased with the result, even if it is now officially a franken/cutlet/bitser.


----------



## Odessa200

ned-ludd said:


> This Vostok arrived a few years ago in a box of second-hand movements and other bits. Last week I did a full clean/service/rebuild on the movement and case and it's now running quite well.
> 
> Before I give it away (because I only wear 24-hour watches) I'd rather like to know what the engraving says, if anyone can read it in my photo.
> 
> View attachment 14638343
> 
> 
> I also didn't like the original face which is damaged so I replaced it with the face you see on it now; this also came in the box of bits.
> 
> View attachment 14638341
> 
> 
> I'm quite pleased with the result, even if it is now officially a franken/cutlet/bitser.


To Gotman A.M. 
in honor of 30th anniversary of Ukraine liberation 
from ministry of heavy construction of Ukranian SSR.

Note: liberation is not from the ministry but from the german troops. The watch is from the ministry ?

Ukraine was freed in 1944 so the watch is from 1974.

Yea, now it is a franken. What is worst is that this dial is not for this type of watch. The dial speculates this is an antimagnetic watch and it is not. So it is not just a different dial. It is a wrong one.

Good luck!


----------



## ned-ludd

Odessa200 said:


> To Gotman A.M.
> in honor of 30th anniversary of Ukraine liberation
> from ministry of heavy construction of Ukranian SSR.
> 
> Note: liberation is not from the ministry but from the german troops. The watch is from the ministry ?
> 
> Ukraine was freed in 1944 so the watch is from 1974.


Thank you very much for the translation and the background.



Odessa200 said:


> So it is not just a different dial. It is a wrong one.


At least I still have the original dial if anyone ever wants to restore it to its original state.


----------



## Miguel Fazendas

Hello everyone!

This one isn't in Cyrillic (it's probably Croatian, right?) but does anyone know the significance of it?
It's in the back of a Petrodvorets Start watch.









Thank you so much, guys!


----------



## 979greenwich

This one is Serbian.
My guess is:
Velju (to Veljo - name)
Vojna pošta 1362 (military mail 1362)
Čačak (city in Serbia)
Komandni (komunikacioni?) sektor - command (or communication?) sector
Anyway, it was given to someone in the Yugoslav army...


----------



## Miguel Fazendas

979greenwich said:


> This one is Serbian.
> My guess is:
> Velju (to Veljo - name)
> Vojna pošta 1362 (military mail 1362)
> Čačak (city in Serbia)
> Komandni (komunikacioni?) sektor - command (or communication?) sector
> Anyway, it was given to someone in the Yugoslav army...


That is brilliant, 979greenwich!
Thank you so much!


----------



## AaParker

Hello,

I've tried several times to put the letters into a Cyrillic keyboard for a translation into English, and I keep coming up empty. My apologies for not being able to figure this out, but can anyone translate the front of this watch? Many thanks!


----------



## stevarad

Miguel Fazendas said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> This one isn't in Cyrillic (it's probably Croatian, right?) but does anyone know the significance of it?
> It's in the back of a Petrodvorets Start watch.
> 
> View attachment 14797287
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, guys!


Yes, Serbian. We use here both, cyrillic and latin. Cacak is city in Serbia. Most probably, present from friends in that military station in Cacak. Although, Veljo could be from other parts of exYugoslavia. That name, in that form can be found in Croatia, Bosnia&Hertzegovina, Montenegro and Serbia.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel Fazendas

stevarad said:


> Yes, Serbian. We use here both, cyrillic and latin. Cacak is city in Serbia. Most probably, present from friends in that military station in Cacak. Although, Veljo could be from other parts of exYugoslavia. That name, in that form can be found in Croatia, Bosnia&Hertzegovina, Montenegro and Serbia.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much, Stevarad!


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

AaParker said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've tried several times to put the letters into a Cyrillic keyboard for a translation into English, and I keep coming up empty. My apologies for not being able to figure this out, but can anyone translate the front of this watch? Many thanks!
> 
> View attachment 14829401


On Kazakh: The Department of the agricultural contraction of the Kocktetav district.


----------



## AaParker

Kirill Sergueev said:


> On Kazakh: The Department of the agricultural contraction of the Kocktetav district.


Thank you very much!


----------



## EndeavourDK

The text on the back of my Komandirskie has been decipher before, but sadly I lost it :roll:

Can a comrade please decipher it again and I'm also curious about the symbol behind the 1969, is it a "z", a "2" (meaning February?) or is it something else :think:

Thanks a lot ;-)


----------



## Odessa200

Voevoda V.A (this is the owner name)
For achievements in the service
From the commandment of military unit 62957
1969 y (y is for year)


----------



## EndeavourDK

Odessa200 said:


> Voevoda V.A (this is the owner name)
> For achievements in the service
> From the commandment of military unit 62957
> 1969 y (y is for year)


Thank you :-!

I was trying to figure out if Mr.Voevoda was a "Commander" and stumbled over a, for me, interesting "Military ranks of the Soviet Union" article; https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Military_ranks_of_the_Soviet_Union#General

If we have to believe the article, it's vague what his position used to be and the size of unit 62957 he was in command of (a 2x man unit, a 20x man unit, 200x man, 2000x man or more ?? :think: )

One would also assume that the watch was given to him as a "Farewell" / "Pension" present by the military "elite" (?) Has anybody any rough idea at which age that would have been ?


----------



## Heinrich Faust

1. What makes you think he was in command of anything?
2. As you've mentioned yourself, it could be a "Farewell" present, not necessary "Pension", so there is no way to tell the age. As I recall, the normal military service would last 25 years, the minimum was 20 years, but of course in certain circumstances it could be less or more.


----------



## EndeavourDK

Heinrich Faust said:


> 1. What makes you think he was in command of anything?
> 2. As you've mentioned yourself, it could be a "Farewell" present, not necessary "Pension", so there is no way to tell the age. As I recall, the normal military service would last 25 years, the minimum was 20 years, but of course in certain circumstances it could be less or more.


1) Unless I interpret the word commandment or perhaps the whole sentience wrongly, but the way comrade Odessa200 translated the line "From the commandment of military unit 62957" I get the impression that he was in commandment of unit 62957 ...... that's why it makes me think that way. Is that so far fetched ??

2) I also did not suggest it was his pension, I left it open as an option, just as "Farewell" is an option and perhaps there are more/other options?


----------



## Heinrich Faust

1. This impression is wrong. He got the watch from his superiors, period. There is nothing about his position or role in that unit.
2. Of course there are plenty of options, all of them are just speculations.


----------



## EndeavourDK

Heinrich Faust said:


> 1. This impression is wrong. He got the watch from the commandment, period. There is nothing about his position or role in that unit.
> 2. Of course there are plenty of options, all of them are just speculations.


English is not my native language, so I'm for 100% sure that you are right ........


----------



## Odessa200

Heinrich Faust said:


> 1. This impression is wrong. He got the watch from the commandment, period. There is nothing about his position or role in that unit.
> 2. Of course there are plenty of options, all of them are just speculations.


Totally agree. Unless you find a record of a person who was in the military and has a matching age, etc, then you can assume something. At this time, there is just not enough info. As far as speculation, I can speculate he was a low to mid-ranked officer (not gilded, common watch). Or, again speculation, he was NOT a military man at all: no rank is listed and it is a very common to have 'Major so and so' or something like that engraved for military people. Maybe he was employed by the unit: a cook, a storage unit manager, a mechanic, etc. 
And just a fun fact, the last name Voevoda is of the old slavic roots and translates as a 'person who commands the troops'. Basically his last name is 'military commander' or an 'officer' ? if he was an officer, he chose his accusation wisely (maybe under the influence of his last name).


----------



## EndeavourDK

Odessa200 said:


> Totally agree. Unless you find a record of a person who was in the military and has a matching age, etc, then you can assume something. At this time, there is just not enough info. As far as speculation, I can speculate he was a low to mid-ranked officer (not gilded, common watch). Or, again speculation, he was NOT a military man at all: no rank is listed and it is a very common to have 'Major so and so' or something like that engraved for military people. Maybe he was employed by the unit: a cook, a storage unit manager, a mechanic, etc.
> And just a fun fact, the last name Voevoda is of the old slavic roots and translates as a 'person who commands the troops'. Basically his last name is 'military commander' or an 'officer' �� if he was an officer, he chose his accusation wisely (maybe under the influence of his last name).


So basically what we can distillate from the engraving is that his name was Mr. Voevoda and that (most likely) he was presented this watch in 1969 by the military unit 62957 for his "achievements" ?


----------



## Odessa200

EndeavourDK said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree. Unless you find a record of a person who was in the military and has a matching age, etc, then you can assume something. At this time, there is just not enough info. As far as speculation, I can speculate he was a low to mid-ranked officer (not gilded, common watch). Or, again speculation, he was NOT a military man at all: no rank is listed and it is a very common to have 'Major so and so' or something like that engraved for military people. Maybe he was employed by the unit: a cook, a storage unit manager, a mechanic, etc.
> And just a fun fact, the last name Voevoda is of the old slavic roots and translates as a 'person who commands the troops'. Basically his last name is 'military commander' or an 'officer' �� if he was an officer, he chose his accusation wisely (maybe under the influence of his last name).
> 
> 
> 
> So basically what we can distillate from the engraving is that his name was Mr. Voevoda and that (most likely) he was presented this watch in 1969 by the military unit 62957 for his "achievements" ?
Click to expand...

Yes. And I take back about 'employed Cook, etc': The engraving mentions 'Служба' and this is a military service. So was was part of this military unit. And it unlikely to be a retirement gift cause it is mentions 'achievements in the service'. A hypothetical example would be: lets say the unit needs to go for a week long shooting practice. Someone who plays an active role in the planning and organization of the event and the event happens w/o any issues could get something like a watch as a token of recognition.


----------



## EndeavourDK

Thanks a lot for your help and also thank you for taking the time to kindly explain, not hammering around with the "fist" :-!

Also (assuming that it's a Mr.) it seems that Mr. Voevoda has deserved some microns of gold for his "achievements" 

Thanks a lot :-!


----------



## Odessa200

EndeavourDK said:


> Thanks a lot for your help and also thank you for taking the time to kindly explain, not hammering around with the "fist"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also (assuming that it's a Mr.) it seems that Mr. Voevoda has deserved some microns of gold for his "achievements"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot


Lovely watch that aged well!


----------



## Rimmed762

One note. I might've be totally wrong, so accept my premature apologies.

Caseback states 2214 which is, as we know, is 22mm shock protected movement that has a date-function and is manually wound. But, if I recall correctly, this watch is hacking. Therefore movement with same specs than 2214 and is hacking would be 2234.

I am not aware if that would have been stamped into caseback. Or if the movement is original.

Just thinking.

Watch is looking lovely and I would grab one immediately. Please, don't take these thoughts too seriously.


----------



## Heinrich Faust

Odessa200 said:


> And it unlikely to be a retirement gift cause it is mentions 'achievements in the service'. A hypothetical example would be: lets say the unit needs to go for a week long shooting practice. Someone who plays an active role in the planning and organization of the event and the event happens w/o any issues could get something like a watch as a token of recognition.


OR he was a simple soldier who saved a favorite dog of some general 

Thousands of versions, one is no worse than another.


----------



## EndeavourDK

Rimmed762 said:


> One note. I might've be totally wrong, so accept my premature apologies.
> 
> Caseback states 2214 which is, as we know, is 22mm shock protected movement that has a date-function and is manually wound. But, if I recall correctly, this watch is hacking. Therefore movement with same specs than 2214 and is hacking would be 2234.
> 
> I am not aware if that would have been stamped into caseback. Or if the movement is original.
> 
> Just thinking.
> 
> Watch is looking lovely and I would grab one immediately. Please, don't take these thoughts too seriously.


There is somewhere on this forum a thread explaining, but as I understood there were none-hacking and hacking 2214's (as this one is).
Later, to differentiate between a none-hacking 2214 and a hacking 2214, the name 2234 for the hacking was introduced.


----------



## fla

All is is fine with 2214 case back, it went with earily date movements with the inscription "камен -18" on a train wheel bridge that were either hacking or non-hacking. If you see 2234 on a case back, the same "2234" is to be stated on movement's bridge.


----------



## Avidfan

EndeavourDK said:


> There is somewhere on this forum a thread explaining, but as I understood there were none-hacking and hacking 2214's (as this one is).
> Later, to differentiate between a none-hacking 2214 and a hacking 2214, the name 2234 for the hacking was introduced.


That would be the "Early Generation Komandirskie's" thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/early-generation-komandirskies-4276114-post49503993.html from Odessa's post # 58 ;-)


----------



## EndeavourDK

fla said:


> All is is fine with 2214 case back, it went with earily date movements with the inscription "камен -18" on a train wheel bridge that were either hacking or non-hacking. If you see 2234 on a case back, the same "2234" is to be stated on movement's bridge.


Please see attached picture of the movement. I like to believe that the watch is all original :think:
It even has a thin-ring (or washer) underneath the back-cover screw-down ring, to prevent the screw-ring from gouging into the back-cover.



Avidfan said:


> That would be the "Early Generation Komandirskie's" thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/early-generation-komandirskies-4276114-post49503993.html from Odessa's post # 58 ;-)


I was hoping for your contribution as I knew that you (as the walking WUS / Vostok library ;-)) would know the whereabouts of that thread. The WUS search engine algorithms have still a lot to learn from you :-d
Yes, that was indeed the thread I was thinking of and referring to; thanks ! :-!


----------



## fla

EndeavourDK said:


> Please see attached picture of the movement. I like to believe that the watch is all original :think:
> It even has a thin-ring (or washer) underneath the back-cover screw-down ring, to prevent the screw-ring from gouging into the back-cover.


Yes, all is original including the movement


----------



## dfwcowboy

I'm sure this is commemorating 50 years of something, but I have no idea what it says.


----------



## frenchtreasure

dfwcowboy said:


> I'm sure this is commemorating 50 years of something, but I have no idea what it says.


"50th anniversary of the victory." 
(_victory in WW2_)


----------



## Heinrich Faust

It says "Patriotic War", to be precise, not WW2 (WW2 is almost never used in Russia speaking about this victory). 
But then again, "Patriotic" is commonly adopted English translation, but it is also not quite precise. "Otechestvo" means "fatherland", so it's "Fatherland War" meaning war on one's own territory.
And yeah, "Patriotic War" is a war with Napoleon. Though this is clearly a commemoration to the war with Germany, it should be "Great Patriotic War".


----------



## fla

The engraving is translated as "the 50th anniversary of the victory". It's all. 

As for the Отечественная война, it's just a picture of the Order of the Patriotic War on the dial. 

The WW2 started in Sep 39 and ended in Sep 45, the GPW started in Jun 41 and ended in May 45. The war with Napoleon is the "Patriotic War 1812".


----------



## pump 19

Curious about the "PRESMED" printing on this one. Quartz Slava 1990 or so with a peace theme but also the PRESMED. I assume it is a commercial contract, promotional or commemorative watch. Only PRESMED I find is a medical services company in Australia. Anyone know more?


----------



## philippeF

pump 19 said:


> Curious about the "PRESMED" printing on this one. Quartz Slava 1990 or so with a peace theme but also the PRESMED. I assume it is a commercial contract, promotional or commemorative watch. Only PRESMED I find is a medical services company in Australia. Anyone know more?
> View attachment 14997867


amazing, I have the same watch !


----------



## Odessa200

pump 19 said:


> Curious about the "PRESMED" printing on this one. Quartz Slava 1990 or so with a peace theme but also the PRESMED. I assume it is a commercial contract, promotional or commemorative watch. Only PRESMED I find is a medical services company in Australia. Anyone know more?
> View attachment 14997867


Not sure. Look at the white/red wings: maybe Australia...


----------



## Avidfan

pump 19 said:


> Curious about the "PRESMED" printing on this one. Quartz Slava 1990 or so with a peace theme but also the PRESMED. I assume it is a commercial contract, promotional or commemorative watch. Only PRESMED I find is a medical services company in Australia. Anyone know more?


If one half of the butterflies wings represents the flag of the USSR then maybe the other half of the butterflies wings represents the flag of Poland :think:


----------



## mariomart

I would love to know what this one says please


----------



## pump 19

Avidfan said:


> If one half of the butterflies wings represents the flag of the USSR then maybe the other half of the butterflies wings represents the flag of Poland :think:


I was looking at that white wing too. Since white is sometimes used to symbolize peace I figured that may explain that motif. But PRESMED and the stylized PD? Still curious about that.


----------



## Odessa200

mariomart said:


> I would love to know what this one says please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14998857


To Misha,
On his birthday,
From driver friends
Date

So Misha was a driver too I guess.


----------



## Sekondtime

pump 19 said:


> Curious about the "PRESMED" printing on this one. Quartz Slava 1990 or so with a peace theme but also the PRESMED. I assume it is a commercial contract, promotional or commemorative watch. Only PRESMED I find is a medical services company in Australia. Anyone know more?
> View attachment 14997867


Presmed is mentioned in a business biography on Bankier,pl. It seems that Presmed was formed in around 1990 in Warsaw.

here is one of the references about the company.



> Presmed, w której pierwsze kroki stawiał Gricuk, współtworzyła spółka Medicat, zasilona kwotą 400 milionów starych złotych ze środków byłej PZPR.


Presmed, in which Gricuk took his first steps, was co-founded by Medicat, funded by 400 million old zlotys from the funds of the former PZPR. (PZPR = Polska Zjednoczona Partia Robotnicza, or The Polish United Workers' Party)

So Presmed is an entreprise part funded by the workers' party in the new economic era of the 1990s in Poland.

Sekondtime.


----------



## pump 19

Sekondtime said:


> So Presmed is an entreprise part funded by the workers' party in the new economic era of the 1990s in Poland.
> 
> Sekondtime.


Thanks for the detail. I guess it's not surprising a Polish worker's party sponsored enterprise would source a logo watch from Slava. They seem to have produced a slew of these limited runs around that time. I noticed Avidfan's comment about a Polish connection. Looks like you proved that right.


----------



## Sekondtime

pump 19 said:


> Thanks for the detail. I guess it's not surprising a Polish worker's party sponsored enterprise would source a logo watch from Slava. They seem to have produced a slew of these limited runs around that time. I noticed Avidfan's comment about a Polish connection. Looks like you proved that right.


You're welcome. It is definitely USSR/Poland flag on the butterfly. You find lots of examples on pin badges of the time.





















Sekondtime


----------



## Odessa200

No is asking for help these days so let me ask. Got this one. It reads:

1)Ст-не
2)Резник П.С.
3)От ком-го ав.ТОФ
4)1964г


1) Старшине - To Foreman
2) name
3) from ???? ?? ТОФ is for Tihookeanskij fleet a.k.a. Pacific fleet
4) year

What I cannot figure out is ‘ком-го’ and ‘ав’. Комсомольского? 

Thanks!


----------



## fla

My guess is "ав." stands for "авиации" - the Naval Aviation of the Pacific Fleet


----------



## Odessa200

fla said:


> My guess is "ав." stands for "авиации" - the Naval Aviation of the Pacific Fleet


Thanks! And I think i guessed 'ком-го' is 'командующего' !!!

So it is from commander of the pacific fleet aviation. Now I need to find the Foreman!


----------



## fla

Odessa200 said:


> Thanks! And I think i guessed 'ком-го' is 'командующего' !!!
> 
> So it is from commander of the pacific fleet aviation. Now I need to find the Foreman!


My pleasure. 'ком-го' is 'командующего', no doubt.


----------



## AaParker

Hello, I'm hoping someone can help me with the Cyrillic engraving on the back of this watch. It is cursive and I am not making any headway at all. Different pictures to try and give the best view (I hope). Thank you for any help you can offer and thank you for your time!


----------



## Odessa200

To the respected
Captain
Gudich (last name)
Anatoly Antonovich (1st and middle name)
On (his) Birthday
From Gorbach N.K
3.?.1979


----------



## AaParker

Thank you, Odessa. I really appreciate the translation!


----------



## fla

3. XI [Nov] 1979. Writing the month in Roman numerals, an outdated style even for the 70s.


----------



## Ligavesh

mroatman said:


> I've got a few. First up is not an engraving, but actual a dial marking. At the very bottom, there's the usual "Сделано в СССР", but after that, just to the right, there's something I can't make out. I'm not sure if it's legible due to the crystal obstructing the view. These are seller photos -- I don't have the watch yet. Once it arrives, I can post better photos, if necessary. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3687530
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687522
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687514


It's an age old post, but what a diabolical, Lovecraftian looking dial and hands - would love to find this in a little better condition.


----------



## AaParker

fla said:


> 3. XI [Nov] 1979. Writing the month in Roman numerals, an outdated style even for the 70s.


Wonderful. Thank you, fla. I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## AaParker

Ligavesh said:


> It's an age old post, but what a diabolical, Lovecraftian looking dial and hands - would love to find this in a little better condition.


Some of those textured dials are really intriguing.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

fla said:


> 3. XI [Nov] 1979. Writing the month in Roman numerals, an outdated style even for the 70s.


The engraver was probably 80 year old. It was a dying trade.


----------



## Victorv

Hello guys, how are you??

Somebody know what these letters mean and what languaje is?


----------



## Odessa200

Victorv said:


> Hello guys, how are you??
> 
> Somebody know what these letters mean and what languaje is?


easy pizzy... this is Ukranian (and Odessa is a Ukranian city  )

To Comrade (abbreviated to just T from Tovarisch) V.K. Ischenku
From Cinematography Committee of URSR (Ukrainian Socialist Soviet Republic)
1969 year


----------



## Victorv

Odessa200 said:


> easy pizzy... this is Ukranian (and Odessa is a Ukranian city  )
> 
> To Comrade (abbreviated to just T from Tovarisch) V.K. Ischenku
> From Cinematography Committee of URSR (Ukrainian Socialist Soviet Republic)
> 1969 year


Wooow super nice. Many thanks dear Odessa 

Do you know what URSR means

Thank you buddy


----------



## Odessa200

Victorv said:


> Wooow super nice. Many thanks dear Odessa
> 
> Do you know what URSR means
> 
> Thank you buddy











Ukrainian Soviet Socialist Republic - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Basically USSR was comprised from many different republics. Same as USA has states. 
Each Republic had various government structures. This is a gift from a Cinematographic Committee of Ukraine. This committee would decide what movies to make and what movies/people to award.

translate this page Кинематограф Украины - Википедия


----------



## Victorv

Odessa200 said:


> Ukrainian Soviet Socialist Republic - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically USSR was comprised from many different republics. Same as USA has states.
> Each Republic had various government structures. This is a gift from a Cinematographic Committee of Ukraine. This committee would decide what movies to make and what movies/people to award.
> 
> translate this page Кинематограф Украины - Википедия


Many many thanks my friend, so interesting


----------



## pump 19

Here's one I could use some help with...


----------



## Odessa200

pump 19 said:


> Here's one I could use some help with...
> View attachment 15357917


To the participant 
Of building 
Of the pioneer's locomotive
Valandinu E.M.
From Pioneers 
Y.Z.D (probably Southern Rail Road)


----------



## pump 19

Odessa200 said:


> To the participant
> Of building
> Of the pioneer's locomotive
> Valandinu E.M.
> From Pioneers
> Y.Z.D (probably Southern Rail Road)


Thank you sir.


----------



## fla

This is how the locomotive looked like. It was intended for a 'children' (pioneers) railroad, most likely in Kharkiv, for the Small Southern Rail Road.


----------



## AaParker

Hello,

Here's one I'm not making any headway with; it's the cursive Cyrillic that really is not easy and with names (I think). Names can be a challenge. I would greatly appreciate any help you can offer! Thank you very much!


----------



## Sekondtime

To Boris Pavlovich, carpool veteran in honor of your 20th anniversary.

автобазы is translating as car pool or car depot. Maybe this person worked in a state run taxi depot or a government car pool or some such?


----------



## AaParker

Sekondtime said:


> To Boris Pavlovich, carpool veteran in honor of your 20th anniversary.
> 
> автобазы is translating as car pool or car depot. Maybe this person worked in a state run taxi depot or a government car pool or some such?


Thank you very much!


----------



## Odessa200

Sekondtime said:


> To Boris Pavlovich, carpool veteran in honor of your 20th anniversary.
> 
> автобазы is translating as car pool or car depot. Maybe this person worked in a state run taxi depot or a government car pool or some such?


small correction:
Here we are talking about 20 years anniversary of the company (Auto park).


----------



## Sekondtime

Odessa200 said:


> small correction:
> Here we are talking about 20 years anniversary of the company (Auto park).


Thanks Odessa200. Russian is my fourth language and it is a bit rusty!

So what was Auto park? Surely everything was state owned/run?


----------



## Odessa200

Sekondtime said:


> Thanks Odessa200. Russian is my fourth language and it is a bit rusty!
> 
> So what was Auto park? Surely everything was state owned/run?




truck fleet, vehicle fleet, car park, motor fleet, vehicle park.

it is a state owned company with cars (mostly trucks). Other companies that needed a transport (to arrange a shipment of goods) would order a truck (with a driver) for that.


----------



## Sekondtime

Thanks for that.  So much like a haulier then.


----------



## AaParker

Odessa200 said:


> small correction:
> Here we are talking about 20 years anniversary of the company (Auto park).


Thanks, Odessa!


----------



## Miguel Fazendas

Hello everyone!

Who could maybe assist me with this one?
(Thankfully it's quite legible.)

Thank you guys!
Cheers


----------



## vintorez

Miguel Fazendas said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> How could maybe assist me with this one?
> (Thankfully it's quite legible.)
> 
> Thank you guys!
> Cheers


To P. P. Mamkin, in honour of the 20th anniversary of engineering activities. Co-workers and friends. 1955. (I don't know what the 23/v means, maybe 23 of May?)


----------



## Miguel Fazendas

vintorez said:


> To P. P. Mamkin, in honour of the 20th anniversary of engineering activities. Co-workers and friends. 1955. (I don't know what the 23/v means, maybe 23 of May?)


That's brilliant!  and super interesting! Thank you so much for the swift reply!


----------



## Odessa200

vintorez said:


> To P. P. Mamkin, in honour of the 20th anniversary of engineering activities. Co-workers and friends. 1955. (I don't know what the 23/v means, maybe 23 of May?)


yes, this is how we used to write dates. May 23.


----------



## Jasposiris

Dear all
again I'm asking for your help and expertise to decipher the back of this Raketa 2209 coming fromUkraine



























Many thanks in advance for your help!
Best regards
Jasposiris


----------



## Odessa200

Jasposiris said:


> Dear all
> again I'm asking for your help and expertise to decipher the back of this Raketa 2209 coming fromUkraine
> 
> View attachment 15552817
> View attachment 15552814
> View attachment 15552814
> View attachment 15552815
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your help!
> Best regards
> Jasposiris


To the dear friend Vani on his 50th anniversary from Raya. Date.

interesting enough, the engraving has a mistake or an unusual receiver's name. if the person name is Ваня (Иван) then it should be writen 'другу Ване'. But we have 'другу Вани'. My guess is that his name was 'Вани'. Maybe he is from Georgia


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Odessa200 said:


> interesting enough, the engraving has a mistake or an unusual receiver's name. if the person name is Ваня (Иван) then it should be writen 'другу Ване'. But we have 'другу Вани'. My guess is that his name was 'Вани'. Maybe he is from Georgia


most likely a graver spoke Yiddish and did not know Russian well.


----------



## Jasposiris

Thank you very much Odessa200 for the transcription! And thanks Kirill for the interesting hypothesis!
Jasposiris


----------



## combat_vet

Cobia said:


> Im pretty sure this says ''To my son, Love the simple things in life like drinking vodka, getting naked and wrestling bears in the snow with your comrades....''
> 
> Seriously crazy people these Russians


I concur, that's an accurate translation! haha


----------



## oldfox

Kirill Sergueev said:


> most likely a graver spoke Yiddish and did not know Russian well.


I doubt it. It's 1966, Bolsheviks already dealt with illiteracy at 1920s 
The date is 09 May 1966 - 21st anniversary of Victory Day in Great Patriotic War.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

oldfox said:


> I doubt it. It's 1966, Bolsheviks already dealt with illiteracy at 1920s
> The date is 09 May 1966 - 21st anniversary of Victory Day in Great Patriotic War.


Can be Holocaust survivor from Lithuania. They made funny mistakes in Russian.


----------



## oldfox

Plausible.


----------



## elcogollero

On the back of my newly arrived Poljot 2209


----------



## frenchtreasure

@elcogollero 
To UF Sisoev on birthday from parents, 31 December 1968


----------



## elcogollero

Thank you!


----------



## 979greenwich

Hi guys, can you make this out?


----------



## Odessa200

I think: 
To Rafik (men’s name)
On his birthday 
From Katusha (female name)
Date (1986)


----------



## 979greenwich

Thanks Odessa, lower case cursive cyrillic is too much for me. I would have never thought of the name Rafik.

Also, I propose to make this thread sticky.


----------



## starjay

Hi all, can you give me a hand with this cursive cyrillic? Thank you.


----------



## Ligavesh

starjay said:


> Hi all, can you give me a hand with this cursive cyrillic? Thank you.
> View attachment 15647945


"To Alexey Ivanovich, on his 40th birthday, from colleagues..." - I can't make out what it says at the very end, let's wait for the Russians


----------



## Odessa200

Ligavesh said:


> "To Alexey Ivanovich, on his 40th birthday, from colleagues..." - I can't make out what it says at the very end, let's wait for the Russians


from colleagues District DRSU

Drsu was some kind of Repair Construction Management... hard to translate as I have no clue what this organization would be called outside of Ussr. It was an organization that manages various construction projects on a city's district level.


----------



## starjay

Odessa200 said:


> from colleagues District DRSU
> 
> Drsu was some kind of Repair Construction Management... hard to translate as I have no clue what this organization would be called outside of Ussr. It was an organization that manages various construction projects on a city's district level.


Thank you Odessa. Probably the Public Infrastructure Repair committee?


----------



## Odessa200

starjay said:


> Thank you Odessa. Probably the Public Infrastructure Repair committee?


 Yep


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

starjay said:


> Thank you Odessa. Probably the Public Infrastructure Repair committee?


Rather it was not just a committee but Road Repair Contracting Organizations. They employed hundreds sometimes thousands of road construction workers and engineers and had large parks of the heavy machines like bulldozers and excavators and asphalt rollers etc.


----------



## Odessa200

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Rather it was not just a committee but Road Repair Contracting Organizations. They employed hundreds sometimes thousands of road construction workers and engineers and had large parks of the heavy machines like bulldozers and excavators and asphalt rollers etc.


true. But this is a District organization. So there would not be thousands of people but maybe 80-100. Obviously depending on a district size.


----------



## Avidfan

Would a comrade help me out with this one please? It's on the back of an old 341180 Komandirskie.


----------



## Odessa200

Avidfan said:


> Would a comrade help me out with this one please? It's on the back of an old 341180 Komandirskie.
> 
> View attachment 15681865
> View attachment 15681870


to the war veteran Cheridnichenko E.M.
From commanders of KVVAIU

This is the abbreviated organization: *Kyiv Military Aviation Engineering Academy*





__





Киевский календарь






calendar.interesniy.kiev.ua


----------



## Avidfan

Odessa200 said:


> to the war veteran Cheridnichenko E.M.
> From commanders of KVVAIU
> 
> This is the abbreviated organization: *Kyiv Military Aviation Engineering Academy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Киевский календарь
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calendar.interesniy.kiev.ua


Thank you for the translation and the link Odessa 

When I saw the date of 9.05.1985 I thought it would be a Victory Day presentation piece, It's the earliest date on a 34 cased Komandirskie I've seen so far, that's of course if the back is original to the rest of the watch (and I think it is...)


----------



## AaParker

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone might be able to offer some help for a translation. Thank you very much in advance for your efforts and for any help you might be able to give. It is greatly appreciated! ?


----------



## Odessa200

Horrible handwriting. It is Ukranian.

to Comrade Pudu SS
In memory of 40th anniversary of Victory
From colleagues from .... (cannot read the organization name)
May 1985


----------



## AaParker

Odessa200 said:


> Horrible handwriting. It is Ukranian.
> 
> to Comrade Pudu SS
> In memory of 40th anniversary of Victory
> From colleagues from .... (cannot read the organization name)
> May 1985


Thank you! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Odessa200

Odessa200 said:


> Horrible handwriting. It is Ukranian.
> 
> to Comrade Pudu SS
> In memory of 40th anniversary of Victory
> From colleagues from .... (cannot read the organization name)
> May 1985


i got the org name: district radio television committee


----------



## AaParker

Odessa200 said:


> i got the org name: district radio television committee


That's great! Thank you very much for the translation.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Looks like Comr Pudlu raver...Interesting last name. Never heard any thing even remotely sounds like it. Moldavian may be? 


Odessa200 said:


> Horrible handwriting. It is Ukranian.
> 
> to Comrade Pudu SS
> In memory of 40th anniversary of Victory
> From colleagues from .... (cannot read the organization name)
> May 1985


----------



## Odessa200

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Looks like Comr Pudlu raver...Interesting last name. Never heard any thing even remotely sounds like it. Moldavian may be?


Yes, 99% Moldavian.


----------



## pump 19

Could use a little help with this inscription...thanks


----------



## Odessa200

Let (God) protect and bless every moment. Tatyana. 1991

or

Let every moment be protected and blessed.


----------



## pump 19

Odessa200 said:


> Let (God) protect and bless every moment. Tatyana. 1991


Thanks. Appreciate it.


----------



## mariomart

Any help with this one please?


----------



## vintorez

mariomart said:


> Any help with this one please?


"Engineers are extremely needed"
At the bottom: Peter I (Peter the Great) and the year 1716. I'm guessing it has something to do with the military engineering school that Peter I established around that time.


----------



## Odessa200

Interesting back. What is the watch?


----------



## mariomart

Odessa200 said:


> Interesting back. What is the watch?


Apparently the dial, hands and bezel are incorrect for this case back.


----------



## Odessa200

mariomart said:


> Apparently the dial, hands and bezel are incorrect for this case back.
> 
> View attachment 16173611


:-(


----------



## Chascomm

mariomart said:


> Apparently the dial, hands and bezel are incorrect for this case back.
> 
> View attachment 16173611


At least the dial is also on the Peter the Great maritime theme.


----------



## AaParker

Hello --

I was wondering if anyone would be able to help with a translation for this caseback. I appreciate any help that can be offered. I've been putting the letters into a translation program to no avail. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Odessa200

AaParker said:


> Hello --
> 
> I was wondering if anyone would be able to help with a translation for this caseback. I appreciate any help that can be offered. I've been putting the letters into a translation program to no avail. Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 16273816
> 
> 
> View attachment 16273817


Dudinu K.S.
On [his] 50th birthday
From OOKGB (some Kgb organization)
ZabVO (past-Baikal Military District)


----------



## AaParker

Odessa200 said:


> Dudinu K.S.
> On [his] 50th birthday
> From OOKGB (some Kgb organization)
> ZabVO (past-Baikal Military District)


Thank you very much for the translation!


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Odessa200 said:


> Dudinu K.S.
> On [his] 50th birthday
> From OOKGB (some Kgb organization)
> ZabVO (past-Baikal Military District)


I wish to know what is ОО КГБ . I have some doubts that it is not a part of KGB as we know it. I do not think that it had such on obvious a representation in the transbaicalian military district command. Just because military had its own secret service under code names. Although Special Department of KGB sounds very attractive


----------



## Odessa200

Kirill Sergueev said:


> I wish to know what is ОО КГБ . I have some doubts that it is not a part of KGB as we know it. I do not think that it had such on obvious a representation in the transbaicalian military district command. Just because military had its own secret service under code names. Although Special Department of KGB sounds very attractive


Оокгб - особый отдел КГБ
Special Department of Kgb


----------



## 979greenwich

I'd appreciate some help with cursive Cyrillic again:


----------



## Odessa200

To Lieutenant Pshenitcin V.V.
From Deputy Minister of Defense of USSR
1970 year


----------



## 979greenwich

Very nice. Thanks.


----------



## RedFroggy

Could a Russian speaker confirm me the correct spelling of this surname, both in latin & cyrillic alphabet, so I can research the recipient of this watch please ?


















Many thanks …


----------



## Odessa200

Nice watch. Love them! 

Lutak I.K
Лутак И.К.









Лутак, Иван Кондратьевич — Википедия







ru.wikipedia.org


----------



## FrankDiscussion

I just received this vintage Slava Quartz watch from the Soviet era and was wondering if anyone can translate what the inscription says on the case back? Thank you!


----------



## Odessa200

FrankDiscussion said:


> I just received this vintage Slava Quartz watch from the Soviet era and was wondering if anyone can translate what the inscription says on the case back? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 16412266
> 
> 
> View attachment 16412268


To dear farther on his 60th birthday.


----------



## FrankDiscussion

Odessa200 said:


> To dear farther on his 60th birthday.


Excellent! I figured it was for a birthday or anniversary. Thank you!


----------



## RedFroggy

Thanks ever so much Odessa both for the translation/decrypt and for ever getting the bio of comrad Lutak


----------



## RedFroggy

Could you please help on this one ?

















thanks ever so much


----------



## Odessa200

RedFroggy said:


> Could you please help on this one ?
> 
> View attachment 16414323
> View attachment 16414325
> 
> 
> thanks ever so much


To Major E/S
Zamyslov V.L.
From Defense Minister of USSR
1966

I just do not know what E/S stands for…. Some kind of military abbreviation


----------



## RedFroggy

Many thanks Odessa. FMG, what would be the print cyrillic carracters for the “E/S” ?


----------



## Ligavesh

RedFroggy said:


> Many thanks Odessa. FMG, what would be the print cyrillic carracters for the “E/S” ?


И/С


----------



## Odessa200

RedFroggy said:


> Many thanks Odessa. FMG, what would be the print cyrillic carracters for the “E/S” ?


Potentially it is Intendantskaya Sluzhba
quartermaster's service


----------



## RedFroggy

So, our fierce Comrad Major Zamyslov was a “Guarde Mites”… a “moths warden“ in French army slang  
thanks VM !


----------



## RedFroggy

If I can abuse … that looks like an awful long text on the back of this Poljot Alarm …


----------



## Odessa200

To respected Ivan Fedotych (no last name)
On the day of leaving for deserved rest (retirement)
From the team of shop #1
1970


----------



## RedFroggy

An alarm watch … ? For retirement … ??
Just went Ivan does not any longer need to get up to work … That’s a bit daft 
Anyway, thanks very much Odessa, your help is much appreciated !!


----------



## lyi

RedFroggy said:


> An alarm watch … ? For retirement … ??
> Just went Ivan does not any longer need to get up to work … That’s a bit daft
> Anyway, thanks very much Odessa, your help is much appreciated !!


Lets just say that for 1970 that was a pretty valuable non-military watch


----------



## randocheapwatchperson

I almost forgot about the back of this raketa perpetual calendar, guessing it's not a "you owe me 10 tubs of moonshine"?
Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Odessa200

randocheapwatchperson said:


> I almost forgot about the back of this raketa perpetual calendar, guessing it's not a "you owe me 10 tubs of moonshine"?
> Thanks in advance for the help.
> 
> View attachment 16472079
> 
> View attachment 16472080


To son Andrey
From farther
On the day of graduation of the 10th grade

basically a HS graduation gift


----------



## mariomart

I would really appreciate a translation of this case back please


----------



## Serge_tm

mariomart said:


> I would really appreciate a translation of this case back please


To senior lieutenant
Mogila S.I
from Minister of defense USSR
1965
On the the circle: shock resistant, dust and moisture resistant

PS error corrected, it's not from Ministry, it's form Minister


----------



## 979greenwich

Interesting dial. Could be one of those allegedly few dozen pre-produced Komandirskie models...


----------



## mariomart

Serge_tm said:


> To senior lieutenant
> Mogila S.I
> from Ministry of defense USSR
> 1965
> On the the circle: shock resistant, dust and moisture resistant


Thank you 



979greenwich said:


> Interesting dial. Could be one of those allegedly few dozen pre-produced Komandirskie models...


I'm currently researching this dial and so far haven't really found anything useful, but I do agree that it could possibly be an experimental/prototype/pre-production model.

It's a shame the dial isn't a little better, but I'm going to leave it alone so as to not make it worse.


----------



## 979greenwich

mariomart said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently researching this dial and so far haven't really found anything useful, but I do agree that it could possibly be an experimental/prototype/pre-production model.
> 
> It's a shame the dial isn't a little better, but I'm going to leave it alone so as to not make it worse.


Here's one like it. I doubt that you'll be able to find more information.
The dial is fine in my book. You can feel lucky that you found it at all. The hands, on the other hand, are discutable.









Early Generation Komandirskie's


I would love if anyone with some personal experience in this could chime in. I could be totally wrong about all of this, and it would be great to get a first- or at least second-hand perspective. Oh of my main "guys" in the Czech Republic regularly takes extra cases to the smelter in exchange...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## mariomart

979greenwich said:


> Here's one like it. I doubt that you'll be able to find more information.
> The dial is fine in my book. You can feel lucky that you found it at all. The hands, on the other hand, are discutable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early Generation Komandirskie's
> 
> 
> I would love if anyone with some personal experience in this could chime in. I could be totally wrong about all of this, and it would be great to get a first- or at least second-hand perspective. Oh of my main "guys" in the Czech Republic regularly takes extra cases to the smelter in exchange...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


I'm of the view that the hands could possibly be original to the dial. Considering the 1965 date, the lack of any indication of lume having been applied to the dial, then the simple hands are correct for the period. These are the same style of hands that would normally have been fitted to men's dress watches of the day. I could also be totally wrong, however if this was a pre-production watch then they would have used something off the shelf.

This is a scan of a 1964 catalog.


----------



## 979greenwich

Agree. Possible it is.


----------



## Avidfan

Would a comrade kindly give me a translation of this inscription on the back of a well-worn 341306 Komandirskie, I'm guessing it was presented for 25 years service in 1989...


----------



## Odessa200

Avidfan said:


> Would a comrade kindly give me a translation of this inscription on the back of a well-worn 341306 Komandirskie, I'm guessing it was presented for 25 years service in 1989...
> View attachment 16662115


i think something like this:
To Colonel Kozhuhov A.E.
From Chief of the general staff
25 years central command post


----------



## Avidfan

Odessa200 said:


> i think something like this:
> To Colonel Kozhuhov A.E.
> From Chief of the general staff
> 25 years central command post


Many thanks for the translation Odessa  

As you can see the watch was well appreciated by the Colonel who obviously wore it a lot but I think I'll leave it as it is as a piece of Soviet history...


----------



## AaParker

I would appreciate any help that can be given in translating this caseback for a stone dial Raketa. Thank you!


----------



## Odessa200

To the respected Leonid Illarionovich
On his 50th birthday
Date.


----------



## AaParker

Odessa200 said:


> To the respected Leonid Illarionovich
> On his 50th birthday
> Date.


Thank you. I really appreciate it!


----------



## RedFroggy

Would you be kind enough to translate the inscription on the back of this commemorative 40 Years of Victory in the Great Patriotic War Oficerskie please ? 



























Many thanks


----------



## Odessa200

To Colonel Kopysskiy K.S. From Minister of Defense of USSR 1986


----------



## 979greenwich

Big players


----------



## RedFroggy

Thanks ever so much for your help Odessa . I am most grateful


----------



## Miguel Fazendas

Hello everyone 

I've got a beautiful Zvezda with this delicate inscription on its back: would anyone be able to help me figure out what it means?










(As a bonus, It seems to me like it came with a signed "Zvezda" strap -is it?- which, for me, is a first: I've never seen one before.)


----------



## Odessa200

Strap: ‘for the Zvezda watch’
Watch: ‘to mama Lena from nephew. Date. Tolya’.


----------



## Miguel Fazendas

Odessa200 said:


> Strap: ‘for the Zvezda watch’
> Watch: ‘to mama Lena from nephew. Date. Tolya’.


Thank you, Odessa: You're the best!
(Would "Tolya" be the name of a city, or the name of the nephew?)


----------



## Odessa200

Miguel Fazendas said:


> Thank you, Odessa: You're the best!
> (Would "Tolya" be the name of a city, or the name of the nephew?)


Name of the nephew. It is short for Anatolij.


----------



## Miguel Fazendas

Odessa200 said:


> Name of the nephew. It is short for Anatolij.


Perfect!
Thank you so much again, Odessa!!


----------



## Miguel Fazendas

Hello everyone (hello Odessa!),

If I may abuse your patience with another one:









This engraving is obviously made with lesser resources, but still can be a great insight into the watch owner's life. I wonder what it says: would anyone kindly help?

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## Odessa200

Interesting:

To E.V. Kochetkov from Ministry of Internal Affairs of Belarus Soviet Socialist <Republic>.

The problem is that the last letter should be БССР but we have БССФ with some dots… As far as I know, there is no БССФ. Typo? . Not sure


----------



## Ligavesh

Odessa200 said:


> Interesting:
> 
> To E.V. Kochetkov from Ministry of Internal Affairs of Belarus Soviet Socialist <Republic>.
> 
> The problem is that the last letter should be БССР but we have БССФ with some dots… As far as I know, there is no БССФ. Typo? . Not sure


well the engraver doesn't seem very skilled


----------



## Miguel Fazendas

Odessa200 said:


> Interesting:
> 
> To E.V. Kochetkov from Ministry of Internal Affairs of Belarus Soviet Socialist <Republic>.
> 
> The problem is that the last letter should be БССР but we have БССФ with some dots… As far as I know, there is no БССФ. Typo? . Not sure


Thank you once again, Odessa!  You're the best!

Do you reckon this is legit? Wikipedia says there was no such ministry up to 1962... but would there be any reason to fake such a thing?

Maybe it's a different institution? Google throws a "Belarusian Sports Solidarity Foundation" but this is a recent institution...

___

_edit: yes, I'm lost  the Sports Foundation result would be for the БССР part, but the Мвд is still part of the engraving..._


----------



## Odessa200

There was MVD USSR in 1959 so got to be MVD BSSR. The rest I am not sure


----------



## lyi

Odessa200 said:


> Interesting:
> 
> To E.V. Kochetkov from Ministry of Internal Affairs of Belarus Soviet Socialist <Republic>.
> 
> The problem is that the last letter should be БССР but we have БССФ with some dots… As far as I know, there is no БССФ. Typo? . Not sure


I think it is Russian "R" which is written as P. It looks like the engraver decorated all capital letters at the left edge or he started to write the third "C" and realized his mistake



Odessa200 said:


> There was MVD USSR in 1959 so got to be MVD BSSR. The rest I am not sure



Here is a response in Russain which kind of supports that there was no MVD BSSR in 1959

В декабре 1959 г. ЦК КПСС принял решение об упразднении МВД СССР и передаче его функций Министерствам внутренних дел союзных республик. Это решение было объявлено Постановлением СМ СССР №48 и Указом Президиума ВС СССР от 13 января 1960 г. В тот же день было принято Постановление СМ СССР №44-16 «О мероприятиях, связанных с упразднением МВД СССР», объявленное приказом МВД №020 от 25 января 1960 г. В течение февраля – апреля 1960 г. серией приказов МВД подразделения МВД СССР были переданы в ведение МВД РСФСР и другие ведомства либо расформированы. Для ликвидации союзного министерства была создана Правительственная комиссия под председательством заместителя председателя СМ СССР А.Ф.Засядько. Окончательно деятельность МВД СССР прекращалась с 1 мая 1960 г., передача имущественных ценностей и трудоустройство сотрудников продолжалась до августа того же года.


----------



## Odessa200

It looks like the changes were done in the same year 1959 so it is possible that the watch was engraved specifically due to the changes or to commemorate the change. No?


----------

